# Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Dezembro 2007



## Vince (1 Dez 2007 às 00:36)

Tópico de Análises, Previsões e Alertas para o mês de Dezembro de 2007.

*As análises, previsões ou alertas neste tópico são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade.
Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia ou outras entidades com essa função.*


*De Santos ao Natal, ou bom chover ou bem nevar.*

*Previsão GFS para os próximos 9 dias*

*500 hPa*





http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html

*Temp 850hPa*




http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html

*Precipitação*




http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html


----------



## Brigantia (1 Dez 2007 às 00:46)

Para a primeira quinzena do mês os modelos não auguram nada de bom


----------



## Relâmpago (1 Dez 2007 às 01:45)

Será que o anticiclone vem passar o Natal connosco? Não seria mau se tivesse chovido o normal/bem em Novembro. 

Nota-se que a Península Ibérica é a mais sacrificada por este tempo incaracterístico.


----------



## Agreste (1 Dez 2007 às 09:57)

Brigantia disse:


> Para a primeira quinzena do mês os modelos não auguram nada de bom




Não sei que modelos vocês andam ver pá!!!  O ECMWF anda a mostrar à dias uma entrada forte de noroeste rodando a norte. O jet stream vai-nos cair em cima. Vejam só a sequência...











Anticiclone colocado N-S, permitindo a entrada de ar frio vindo de latitudes muito superiores. Depressão complexa com vários núcleos no centro da europa resultado de uma depressão muito cavada que afectará os "bifes" no princípio da próxima semana...







O jet mesmo em cima de nós a 240h. Uma situação a acompanhar...











 Hooray, Hooray, Rainy Day On The Way!!!


----------



## Brigantia (1 Dez 2007 às 12:28)

Agreste disse:


> O ECMWF anda a mostrar à dias uma entrada forte de noroeste rodando a norte. O jet stream vai-nos cair em cima. Vejam só a sequência...
> 
> O jet mesmo em cima de nós a 240h. Uma situação a acompanhar...



Na saída 6z o GFS apenas prevê cerca de 16mm de precipitação até ao dia 17 para Bragança, pior não podia ser. Vamos ver se o ECMWF não atrasa essa entrada, lá que era bom isso era...mas todos nós sabemos que a esta distância a margem de erro dos modelos é enorme... vamos seguir a situação...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Dez 2007 às 13:36)

Relâmpago disse:


> Será que o anticiclone vem passar o Natal connosco? Não seria mau se tivesse chovido o normal/bem em Novembro.
> 
> Nota-se que a Península Ibérica é a mais sacrificada por este tempo incaracterístico.



Pois é! Recordo um Inverno em que a chuva só voltou na noite da Consoada!

Afinal desta vez o IM tinha razão, quando a Dr. Teresa Abrantes referiu na rádio que as previsões sazonais apontavam para a presistencia do AA...

Penso que vamos enfrentar graves problemas de seca, cidades como Bragança ponderam já emitir um apelo à população para a poupança de água...

Não dou nem retiro razão a senhores como o Al Gore, mas que algo de muito grave se está a passar, isso é inegável... Já nem recordo a última vez que Chaves teve cheias no Tâmega! Enfim... Os modelos vão adiando a precipitação há meses, ou seja NUNCA CHEGA!


----------



## ETdeMarte (1 Dez 2007 às 15:35)

*Previsão para dias 15 e 16 Dezembro*

Gostava se é possivel uma previsão para estes dias 15 e 16 de Dezembro.

Agradecia mto pois gostava de saber se haveria ou nao percipitaçao

Obrigado


----------



## fsl (1 Dez 2007 às 16:38)

*Re: Previsão para dias 15 e 16 Dezembro*

Aqui está "uma" previsao para Lisboa:


My Location: Lisbon, Portugal  

Current Time: 04:32:57 PM WET 



 Powered by  http://www.myforecast.com/bin/expanded_forecast_15day.m?city=73420&metric=true 

15-Day Forecast  [Updated: Dec 01 2007 / 02:32 PM WET ]  

Day   High Temp. Low Temp. Wind Speed/Dir. Humidity Comfort Level UV Index Precip. Probability 24hr. Precip. Total 
Sun, Dec 2 
 Sunny. Cool. 16°C 12°C 16 km/h / N 60% 16°C Minimal 0%    
Mon, Dec 3 
 More sun than clouds. Mild. 18°C 12°C 13 km/h / NNW 70% 18°C Minimal 0%    
Tue, Dec 4 
 Sunny. Mild. 19°C 13°C 9 km/h / SE 68% 19°C Minimal 0%    
Wed, Dec 5 
 Drizzle. Partly cloudy. Mild. 18°C 14°C 8 km/h / NW 84% 18°C Minimal 30% <1mm  
Thu, Dec 6 
 Sunny. Mild. 18°C 14°C 20 km/h / N 64% 18°C Minimal 0%    
Fri, Dec 7 
 Sunny. Mild. 18°C 13°C 20 km/h / NW 66% 18°C Minimal 0%    
Sat, Dec 8 
 Sunny. Cool. 16°C 14°C 34 km/h / N 73% 16°C Minimal 30%    
Sun, Dec 9 
 More sun than clouds. Mild. 18°C 13°C 17 km/h / NNW 74% 18°C Minimal 0%    
Mon, Dec 10 
 Sunny. Mild. 18°C 14°C 13 km/h / N 77% 18°C Minimal 0%    
Tue, Dec 11 
 More sun than clouds. Mild. 18°C 14°C 2 km/h / SSW 68% 18°C Minimal 0%    
Wed, Dec 12 
 Sunny. Mild. 18°C 13°C 46 km/h / N 59% 18°C Minimal 30%    
Thu, Dec 13 
 More sun than clouds. Cool. 15°C 11°C 27 km/h / N 55% 13°C Minimal 0%    
Fri, Dec 14 
 More sun than clouds. Cool. 16°C 12°C 39 km/h / NW 65% 13°C Minimal 30%    
Sat, Dec 15 
 More sun than clouds. Cool. 15°C 11°C 48 km/h / NNW 68% 12°C Minimal 35%    
Sun, Dec 16 
 More sun than clouds. Cool. 14°C 11°C 50 km/h / NNW 59% 11°C Minimal 35%    

Maps


----------



## Fil (1 Dez 2007 às 17:43)

*Re: Previsão para dias 15 e 16 Dezembro*



ETdeMarte disse:


> Gostava se é possivel uma previsão para estes dias 15 e 16 de Dezembro.
> 
> Agradecia mto pois gostava de saber se haveria ou nao percipitaçao
> 
> Obrigado



A esta distância é impossivel saber o que vai acontecer nesses dias, e especialmente se vai chover ou não. Ainda ontem previa-se para hoje alguma chuva para aqui, e acabou por não cair praticamente nada... Espera uma semana para podermos saber a tendência para esses dias


----------



## Rog (1 Dez 2007 às 23:32)

No seguimento da depressão perto da Irlanda que tem provocado ondas superiores a 10 metros neste país, o IM colocou toda a costa do territorio continental português e Madeira em alerta amarelo, devido a ondas até 4 metros.


----------



## Vince (2 Dez 2007 às 09:02)

Ondulação segundo o modelo NWW3 (NOAA Wavewatch III.)
A fazer fé no modelo, teriamos ondas de 6m no norte.

*12z*





*12z*


----------



## Vince (2 Dez 2007 às 09:13)

Afinal o IM já tinha passado a alerta laranja na costa norte.








> *Agitação Marítima relativamente à Altura Significativa
> Ondas de noroeste com 4,5 a 6 m diminuindo para 3,5 a 4,5*


© Instituto de Meteorologia  - Sistema Avisos Meteorológicos



*Webcam's*
*
Guincho:*




http://www.beachcam.pt/praias_beachcams.php?id=18

*Carcavelos:*




http://www.beachcam.pt/praias_beachcams.php?id=19

*Caparica:*




http://www.beachcam.pt/praias_beachcams.php?id=20


----------



## Fil (2 Dez 2007 às 23:06)

E para hoje a oito, o GFS coloca uma situação potencialmente interessante para vermos neve a cotas médias-altas.



 



Uma pena que depois o "maldito" acabe por puxar a depressão para leste...


----------



## Rog (2 Dez 2007 às 23:39)

Fil disse:


> Uma pena que depois o "maldito" acabe por puxar a depressão para leste...



Típico...
Mas daqui lá, o GFS ainda vai andar, a cada run, apuxar um pouco para cada lado


----------



## Gerofil (3 Dez 2007 às 00:29)

Próximas horas: Atenção à aproximação e passagem de uma superficíe frontal muito activa sobre os Grupos Ocidental e Central dos Açores ...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Dez 2007 às 00:47)

Fil disse:


> E para hoje a oito, o GFS coloca uma situação potencialmente interessante para vermos neve a cotas médias-altas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pois! Mas vamos aguardar os seguintes run´s...

Por agora já colocam neve na península... Espero que seja a mudança de padrão que tanto anseamos...


----------



## ACalado (3 Dez 2007 às 01:39)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Pois! Mas vamos aguardar os seguintes run´s...
> 
> Por agora já colocam neve na península... Espero que seja a mudança de padrão que tanto anseamos...



era bom que se mantivesse  pelo menos já é bom ver isso no 1 painel do gfs


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Dez 2007 às 14:29)

10-0 para o AA!

No chance!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Dez 2007 às 16:17)

*Re: Seguimento - Dezembro de 2007*



Gerofil disse:


> AÇORES: Aproximação e passagem de superfície frontal muito activa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A que horas chegará aqui á Ilha de São Miguel?

Neste momento aqui mantém o céu muito nublado alternando com abertas. Nota-se apenas algum vento de sul, mas nada de especial


----------



## Vince (3 Dez 2007 às 16:55)

*Re: Seguimento - Dezembro de 2007*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> A que horas chegará aqui á Ilha de São Miguel?
> 
> Neste momento aqui mantém o céu muito nublado alternando com abertas. Nota-se apenas algum vento de sul, mas nada de especial



Confiando no GFS, para ti no grupo oriental a precipitação seria a partir das 5 da manhã, mas o vento a partir de agora vai gradualmente rodando de S para SW e aumentando de intensidade até atingir o pico pelas 5 horas, podendo nessa altura  ser de 60/70km/h, diminuindo depois de intensidade ao longo do dia, rodando para oeste. 
Mas penso que poderá não será nada de especial para vocês açorianos que comem tempestades ao pequeno almoço 
Amanhã contamos com o teu testemunho.


*Vento 06z de amanhã *






*Precipitação acumulada 06-12z de amanhã*







*Webcam Açores*





http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/WebCams/


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2007 às 19:33)

O GIF's da NOAA actualiza sozinho assim escuso de andar sempre na NOAA  acho que ate seria engraçado abrir um topico que contese imagens e animações de modelos e satelites que actualizasem sozinhos assim poupavase muito tempo


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Dez 2007 às 22:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> O GIF's da NOAA actualiza sozinho assim escuso de andar sempre na NOAA  acho que ate seria engraçado abrir um topico que contese imagens e animações de modelos e satelites que actualizasem sozinhos assim poupavase muito tempo



Axas mesmo ??  

Arrisco a uma tempestade nordica a seguir e para os proximos dias mas nao passando mais de uma semana a partir de hoje


----------



## Snow (3 Dez 2007 às 23:19)

Maldito AA

Que 2008 seja bem melhor que este fim de ano desastroso.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Dez 2007 às 12:21)

Snow disse:


> Maldito AA
> 
> Que 2008 seja bem melhor que este fim de ano desastroso.



Fim do ano? Ja vem desde de Setembro esta seca!!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Dez 2007 às 13:14)

Contra isto não há quem possa!






Na Europa de Leste a coisa promete, as entradas chegam ate Israel!
Que inveja!


----------



## Aurélio (4 Dez 2007 às 13:41)

Estive a consultar alguns sites de previsões a médio e longo prazo e das duas ... uma !!
Ou vamos ter alguma coisa em grande para a altura do Natal, e passagem de ano como aconteceu em outros anos de "La Nina", ou então as previsões estão todas maradas !!

Os links que eu consultei:
1) http://www.theweatheroutlook.com/twoother/twocontent2.aspx?type=for_d90e

2) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3) http://www.lameteo.org/saison/season1.html


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Dez 2007 às 20:13)

Belos mapas pena não ver precipitação nenhuma para o Algarve nos modelos que essas previsões são boas para nós para Dezembro e depois quando vem Maio que começa a cheirar a Verão vem WET WET WET, sinal que o Verão vai ser mais chuvoso que deste ano. Portanto, Chuva no Verão e sol e seca no Inverno está será o futuro de Portugal em matéria de clima.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Dez 2007 às 23:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Belos mapas pena não ver precipitação nenhuma para o Algarve nos modelos que essas previsões são boas para nós para Dezembro e depois quando vem Maio que começa a cheirar a Verão vem WET WET WET, sinal que o Verão vai ser mais chuvoso que deste ano. Portanto, Chuva no Verão e sol e seca no Inverno está será o futuro de Portugal em matéria de clima.



Pois é pois é clima continetal mas tambem vamos ter interludios de anos como 2006 praticamente tropicais com percepitação aos cantaros e linhas rectas de temperatura embora no Verão faça mais frio  como eu adoro a meteorologia quando está baralhada 

Esses mapas não são lá muito fiaveis eles actualizam todos os dias e ás vezes é cada radicalidade até assusta.


----------



## RMira (5 Dez 2007 às 11:41)

Muito sinceramente nem me apetece muito comentar os modelos 

Vou antes tomar um Calmex


----------



## Vince (5 Dez 2007 às 12:14)

mirones disse:


> Vou antes tomar um Calmex



Vá lá, tomem todos os comprimidos. Agora uma nova versão PLUS mais potente e de dupla acção, que houve muitas queixas da anterior.


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2007 às 15:43)

Todos os distritos costeiros de Portugal continental estão em alerta amarelo devido à forte ondulação  

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Dez 2007 às 16:36)

MSantos disse:


> Todos os distritos costeiros de Portugal continental estão em alerta amarelo devido à forte ondulação
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp



Boas tardes...

Principalmente a malta de Beja que tem de ter cuidado com as ondas...

Acho sinceramente que as linhas costeiras deveriam ter no mapa uma delimitaçao so para zona costeira!!  
Os alentejanos hoje la para Serpa não vao para a barragem devido á forte ondulação... lolol

Acho que o mapa alertas INM espanhol nesse aspecto supera!!


----------



## Aurélio (5 Dez 2007 às 17:00)

O Calmex parece mais um biscoito de cão ou gato 
Prefiro muito mais um belo frango com batata frita e arroz....

Mais logo um jantarinho ... com tudo pago !!!

Maravilha ... isso sim !!!


----------



## Aurélio (5 Dez 2007 às 17:03)

Voltando aos modelos !!
bem ... sem comentários ... até dá vontade de ... ir comer


----------



## Prof BioGeo (5 Dez 2007 às 17:04)

]ToRnAdO[;49412 disse:
			
		

> Boas tardes...
> 
> Principalmente a malta de Beja que tem de ter cuidado com as ondas...
> 
> ...



Isto hoje aqui em Moura está a loucura com as ondas!!!
O que eu sei é que hoje o nevoeiro não levantou!!! E está a ficar ainda mais cerrado
10ºC neste momento (e praticamente ao longo de todo o dia)


----------



## Aurélio (5 Dez 2007 às 17:14)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Isto hoje aqui em Moura está a loucura com as ondas!!!
> O que eu sei é que hoje o nevoeiro não levantou!!! E está a ficar ainda mais cerrado
> 10ºC neste momento (e praticamente ao longo de todo o dia)




Se calhar ainda aparece o D. Sebastião no meu do nevoeiro


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Dez 2007 às 18:58)

Vince disse:


> Vá lá, tomem todos os comprimidos. Agora uma nova versão PLUS mais potente e de dupla acção, que houve muitas queixas da anterior.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2007 às 22:41)

para SUL SUL SUL SUL SUL SUL SUL SUL SUL

O ECM está a começar a mostrar tendencias muito boas  já o GFS uma ligeira bezana.


----------



## Brigantia (6 Dez 2007 às 00:04)

A longo prazo o GFS começa a dar sinais interessantes


----------



## Minho (6 Dez 2007 às 00:41)

Assim já começo a gostar....

Esta é a verdadeira situação sinóptica para nevadas generalizaras em cotas médias/altas...


----------



## adiabático (6 Dez 2007 às 00:43)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Isto hoje aqui em Moura está a loucura com as ondas!!!
> O que eu sei é que hoje o nevoeiro não levantou!!! E está a ficar ainda mais cerrado
> 10ºC neste momento (e praticamente ao longo de todo o dia)



Em Angola não teria dúvidas, este é tempo de cacimbo. Lá costuma durar quatro meses, em que não chove absolutamente nada mas faz frio e quase todos os dias há nevoeiro, pelo menos, de manhã. Não sei qual será a explicação desse fenómeno do cacimbo nem se terá alguma semelhança com coisa parecida às nossas latitudes.


----------



## Vince (6 Dez 2007 às 00:43)

Minho disse:


> Assim já começo a gostar....
> 
> Esta é a verdadeira situação sinóptica para nevadas generalizaras em cotas médias/altas...




Mas a 348 horas. Tá tudo a precisar de muitos Calmex's


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Dez 2007 às 00:59)

Umberto disse:


> Mas vejam esta saída
> 
> http://img80.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gens01348wc0.png



Hummmmmmmmmmmm! Voces sabem como é o GFS!!! A longo prazo muda a cada saída como de água pa vinho!

Falta muito tempo para definir um padrão diferente! Ainda há 2 dias podia nevar ja este fim de semana e pufff!

Tou desanimado!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Dez 2007 às 12:49)

Olá!

Se caírem 9 mm, no meio de tanta miseria, não estará mal!
Sleet para segunda feira! Mas não acredito que aconteça!






http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?la=1&gid=2736717&pid=156


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Dez 2007 às 16:46)

Brigantia disse:


> A longo prazo o GFS começa a dar sinais interessantes



Continua a indicar essa tendência! Mas está tão longe! Haveria nevadas generalizadas na Peninsula!


----------



## Dan (6 Dez 2007 às 18:38)

As previsões continuam pouco animadoras. Alguma precipitação fraca no fim-de-semana e pouco mais


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Dez 2007 às 18:56)

Eu não queria colocar este run, mas não aguentei...  Ao menos no monitor!
Falta imenso e de certeza que o AA vai estragar esta carta! Mas aqui fica! 





 Quero neve
Farto de AA!


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Dez 2007 às 19:30)

Ao que parece o cenário está a começar a mudar  o frio parece que vai começar a ser injectado um pouco por todo o país  vamos dar tempo ao tempo e não pedir tudo de uma vez :assobio::assobio:


----------



## Brigantia (6 Dez 2007 às 22:32)

O extremo Norte de Portugal pode ter alguns flocos na Segunda( dia 10) a acontecerem serão poucos pois a precipitação será muito reduzida.


----------



## Tiagofsky (6 Dez 2007 às 22:36)

O GFS de dia 13 para a frente põe um cenario bastante risonho, pelo menos em termos d frio!  vamos esperar e ver o k se vai seguir ao longo dos dias,mas a tendencia ja se começa a verificar...


----------



## Brigantia (6 Dez 2007 às 22:45)

Isto está a mudar...os modelos começam a apresentar cenários bem mais risonhos


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2007 às 23:15)

Bom, o friozinho vem a caminho deixo aqui o meteograma para Faro/Aeroporto a partir do dia 14 ai jazus





Mínimas de 4ºC e máximas de 10ºC ou mesmo de 7ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2007 às 23:33)

bela imagem uma depressão mesmo em cima do Algarve:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Dez 2007 às 23:37)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Bom, o friozinho vem a caminho deixo aqui o meteograma para Faro/Aeroporto a partir do dia 14 ai jazus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu não acredito que eles mantenham estes cenários por tanto tempo! Provávelmente teremos bom tempo! Pra variar!

Mas prontos faço figas para que o frio invada todo o Portugal! E claro nebe, muita nebe!

Tenho fé de no Natal ver neve lá no meu jardim! E ficar isolado por uns dias! Desculpa ideal para não vir para Lisboa trabalhar! 

Vamos ter fé!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Dez 2007 às 00:45)

Mais precipitação, mais frio, mais sleet... 

Meteograma para Paradela (Chaves):




Fé!!!


----------



## anamar (7 Dez 2007 às 08:23)

Bom dia, eu sou muito curiosa mas um pouco "analfabeta" em matéria de clima, gostava de saber nos mapas o que indica o AA (é o H?) e as depressões que trazem chuva... para poder acompanhar a informação que os membros mais activos debitam... 
Obrigada


----------



## redragon (7 Dez 2007 às 09:40)

O IM dá cguva moderada para Évora no Domingo...deve ser verdade deve...


----------



## Aurélio (7 Dez 2007 às 10:46)

anamar disse:


> Bom dia, eu sou muito curiosa mas um pouco "analfabeta" em matéria de clima, gostava de saber nos mapas o que indica o AA (é o H?) e as depressões que trazem chuva... para poder acompanhar a informação que os membros mais activos debitam...
> Obrigada




Bom dia *Anamar* que bela que ficas ao pé do mar 

O que vês como AA é efectiavamente o H (anticiclone) e por B (depressão), mas o mais importante de tudo é saberes a pressão atmosférica, ao qual estão associados quer os anticiclones quer as depressões.
Normalmente acima de 1015 mb(pressão da atmosfera) temos uma situação de anticiclone (pouco provável que chova), enquanto que abaixo de 1015 mb temos condições mais favoráveis a que possa chover devido ao facto da pressão da atmosfera ser menor.


----------



## RMira (7 Dez 2007 às 11:02)

Bom dia,

A Oeste nada de novo até dia 17  Calmex para cima!

A concordância entre os modelos é tanta que até meio de Dezembro o destino está traçado e é o desta imagem...


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Dez 2007 às 12:51)

Calma mirones isto está a mudar pouco a pouco  não pode ser uma cambalhota logo de 359º graus.





Esta carta é muito interessante adeus AA olá frio  :assobio::assobio: isto é muito bom mesmo


----------



## MSantos (7 Dez 2007 às 13:34)

Mário Barros disse:


> Esta carta é muito interessante adeus AA olá frio  :assobio::assobio: isto é muito bom mesmo



Será mesmo? Começo a perder a esperança em relação ao que resta do ano


----------



## Brigantia (7 Dez 2007 às 13:39)

MSantos disse:


> Será mesmo? Começo a perder a esperança em relação ao que resta do ano



Calma pessoal...
Continuo a achar que até podemos ver os primeiros flocos de neve na madrugada de Segunda...vamos acompanhar as próximas saídas.
Com os dados actuais penso que a cota de neve nessa noite deve rondar os 1000/1100m...

Saída das 6Z


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Dez 2007 às 15:45)

Pois! Os modelos já começaram a corrigir os cenários que previam ontem! Já estavamos todos à espera!


----------



## CidadeNeve (7 Dez 2007 às 16:10)

ahhhh, finalmente qualquer coisita... vejam o domingo para as penhas! 
será, será?

a ver...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Dez 2007 às 17:23)

Brigantia disse:


> Calma pessoal...
> Continuo a achar que até podemos ver os primeiros flocos de neve na madrugada de Segunda...vamos acompanhar as próximas saídas.
> Com os dados actuais penso que a cota de neve nessa noite deve rondar os 1000/1100m...
> 
> Saída das 6Z



Olha onde arranjaste essa tabela? Queria saber se existe alguma assim aqui para Ponta Delgada


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Dez 2007 às 19:07)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Olha onde arranjaste essa tabela? Queria saber se existe alguma assim aqui para Ponta Delgada[/Q
> UOTE]
> 
> Existe sim, amigo Miguel Minhoto é através deste link: http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample.shtml?text=LPPD, podes consultar os dados para Ponta Delgada


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Dez 2007 às 19:41)

Será que o clima Europeu vem ate nós 





 e nebe carago


----------



## Brigantia (7 Dez 2007 às 20:02)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Olha onde arranjaste essa tabela? Queria saber se existe alguma assim aqui para Ponta Delgada



Como o algarvio1980 disse podes encontrar essa tabela neste site
http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LPPD


Aqui ficam as previsões para Ponta Delgada


----------



## squidward (7 Dez 2007 às 20:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> Será que o clima Europeu vem ate nós
> 
> 
> 
> ...



isso era perfeito


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Dez 2007 às 22:06)

Obrigado a voces! Algarvio e Brigantia


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Dez 2007 às 22:08)

O Accuweather  preve neve para Chaves para o dia 17... Fluries and Cold!


----------



## Brigantia (8 Dez 2007 às 00:18)

A saída 18Z é má de mais para ser verdade. Retira quase toda a precipitação, deixa apenas 2,3mm para os próximos 15 dias, sendo que 0,1 ou 0,2mm poderão  cair na madrugada de Segunda,  e a ocorrerem poderemos ter sleet.
O frio esse deve aparecer em força a partir do dia 12 ou 13

Uma nota: O Presidente da Câmara de Bragança enviou hoje uma carta a todos os Brigantinos alertando-os para o problema da seca. Neste momento e segunto essa carta a Barragem de Serra Serrada que abastece a cidade só tem reservas para mais 40 dias.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2007 às 00:24)

Brigantia disse:


> A saída 18Z é má de mais para ser verdade. Retira quase toda a precipitação, deixa apenas 2,3mm para os próximos 15 dias, sendo que 0,1 ou 0,2mm poderão  cair na madrugada de Segunda,  e a ocorrerem poderemos ter sleet.
> O frio esse deve aparecer em força a partir do dia 12 ou 13
> 
> Uma nota: O Presidente da Câmara de Bragança enviou hoje uma carta a todos os Brigantinos alertando-os para o problema da seca. Neste momento e segunto essa carta a Barragem de Serra Serrada que abastece a cidade só tem reservas para mais 40 dias.



Pois Brigantia sabes como é frio e precepitação não se dão muito bem (isto para portugal).

Acho que se dentro de 40 dias não chover quem fala em seca sou eu...mas ela deve estar a chegar


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2007 às 11:30)

Acho que nunca vi nada assim  acho que devemos levar com uns resticios


----------



## João Soares (8 Dez 2007 às 11:36)

Mário Barros disse:


> Acho que nunca vi nada assim  acho que devemos levar com uns resticios



O que quer dizer esse mapa???
Quando e que vem o frio à seria?


----------



## filipept (8 Dez 2007 às 11:40)

É desta que o AA dos Açores se vai  . 
Por enquanto, parece que amanha podemos ter de novo ondas de 6m, principalmente a norte, vamos estar atentos aos avisos do IM. 
O INM já fez avisos de alerta vermelho para a Corunha, Lugo e Asturias, e laranja para Pontevedra (zona costeira), para Domingo. Uma situação a acompanhar...


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2007 às 11:43)

JPS Gaia disse:


> O que quer dizer esse mapa???
> Quando e que vem o frio à seria?



Os H são anticiclones

Os L são depressões

E aqueles dois L's ao pé do Reino Unido está associados a vários sistemas frontais o que vai provocar muita chuva e vento lá para aqueles lados.

O frio deve chegar a partir de amanhã á noite e deve-se prolongar pelo resto da semana.


----------



## João Soares (8 Dez 2007 às 12:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> Os H são anticiclones
> 
> Os L são depressões
> 
> ...



ok.. obrigado ja percebi


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Dez 2007 às 17:39)

Parece que o H (anticiclone) vai-se deslocar para a Escandinávia! Vamos portanto entrar num regime de ventos de Leste FRIOS mas SECOS!


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2007 às 17:50)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Parece que o H (anticiclone) vai-se deslocar para a Escandinávia! Vamos portanto entrar num regime de ventos de Leste FRIOS mas SECOS!



Calma primeiro o frio e depois a chuva não podemos pedir tudo de uma vez só em Janeiro 

A partir de dia 14 ai está ela


----------



## ETdeMarte (8 Dez 2007 às 18:40)

Vai haver chuva dia 15 e 16??? Fogo tinha marcado ferias para esses dias... Sera mesmo???


----------



## MSantos (8 Dez 2007 às 19:12)

Em que é que consiste exatamente o "sleet"? é um tipo de neve? desculpem a ignorância...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Dez 2007 às 19:19)

MSantos disse:


> Em que é que consiste exatamente o "sleet"? é um tipo de neve? desculpem a ignorância...



Sleet é a palavra em Ingles que designa aquilo que nos chamamos agua-neve!


----------



## MSantos (8 Dez 2007 às 19:29)

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento Flaviense 21


----------



## ETdeMarte (8 Dez 2007 às 19:41)

ja sera possivel prever se chove dia 15 e 16?? fim semana que vem?


----------



## ACalado (8 Dez 2007 às 20:41)

o que é isto  parem de nos massacrar 







amigo ETdeMarte se chover será no dia 16 mas ainda falta muito tempo por isso não te fies a 100% mas como isto anda o mais provável é não chover pois o nosso amigo AA deverá andar por perto


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2007 às 23:25)

spiritmind disse:


> o que é isto  parem de nos massacrar



White Christmas...  


A coisa começa a compor-se. Um A na Escandinávia é perfeito para as entradas de NW...


----------



## Relâmpago (9 Dez 2007 às 01:15)

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/charts/FSXX00T_84.jpg

Olá

Continuamos com esta situação anormal para a época. Dos sistemas ciclónicos nem cheiro, melhor, somente algumas passagens de frentes frias em dissipação. Parece uma situação estival, só com temperatura mais baixa, mas mesmo assim relativamente alta para a época.

Em contrapartida, continuo a notar que o Mediterrâneo tem sido bem molhado. Bem, o nosso clima actual aproxima-se bastante do estepário ou subdesértico. Veremos se a situação se inverte.  Não me parece para tão cedo


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Dez 2007 às 11:42)

A saga das depressões continua   a qualquer momento o AA começara a deslocar-se para norte/nordeste.





As depressões rebentam como pipocas.


----------



## Nuno (9 Dez 2007 às 11:50)

Atenção á situação partir de dia 14 ate dia 18 ! O AA na Escadinavia . Ar frio a vir de leste poderá chocar com depressão atlântica, toda agente sabe o que isso pode dar


----------



## Luis França (9 Dez 2007 às 12:45)

Este ciclone na Inglaterra está enorme ... Mais uma vez passa ao lado


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (9 Dez 2007 às 13:04)

Luis França disse:


> Este ciclone na Inglaterra está enorme ... Mais uma vez passa ao lado



Passa sempre ao lado...


----------



## Minho (9 Dez 2007 às 13:25)

Impressionante os 945hPa dessa depressão em frente da Terra Nova. A ISO dos 850hPa chega a descer até ao 640 metros


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Dez 2007 às 13:45)

Uma ou duas dessas e chegam bem para regar o país  e fazelo voar tambem tou confiante a partir de dia 13...


----------



## Vince (9 Dez 2007 às 14:37)

Mais uma valente sessão de ondas a sul da Irlanda e Inglaterra, à conta da depressão localizada sobre esses dois países.

*Modelo Ondulação Noaa WW3.*






*Vento - Quikscat 14:23UTC*







*Alertas IM*
Alerta laranja e amarelo para cá, ondulação e vento nas terras altas.


----------



## ACalado (9 Dez 2007 às 15:33)

boas amigos acho que o padrão definitivamente vai mudar senão vejamos o gfs que continua a ser concordante 






pena nestas entradas a precipitação faltar mas nunca se sabe se poderá criar-se um depressão 

vamos esperar mas é bom ver isto já no 1 painel do gfs








reparem que o GEM também modela algo do género se bem  para 2dias mais tarde


----------



## Dan (9 Dez 2007 às 15:39)

De terça-feira a domingo devemos passar por uma situação com mínimas relativamente baixas. Pode ser que venha alguma precipitação a seguir


----------



## olheiro (9 Dez 2007 às 16:47)

*Re: Queda de neve a cotas baixas a partir de 16de DEzembro....Será possível?????*

A acreditar no que aparece nas previsões a 15 dias do site "Accu Weather Internacional, a partir de 16 e pelos menos até 23 de Dezembro (não vai mais longe) haverá precipitação em quase todo o país, sendo de neve, mistura de gelo ou granizo em muitíssimas localidades a Norte do Tejo, na Beira Serra, no interior raiano, no Caramulo , no centro e Norte do País, a altitudes por vezes surpreendentemennte baixas. Admitem até a "bit of snow" no dia 22 na Zona de Aires e Candeeiros (Alvados) e uns farrapinhos isolados em Évora pela mesma altura. A descida da temperatura é muito acentuada nesses dias....

Que fiabilidade nos deve merecer? Em Janeiro de 2006 acertaram com esta antecedência toda ....aguardemos e vejamos então....


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Dez 2007 às 17:01)

Bom dia a todos!

Não te fies no Accuweather, toma-o apenas como uma tendência! Como previsão são péssimos! Em Chaves, segundo eles neva metade do Inverno!






A confirmar-se será interessante o choque da massa de ar atlantica com a massa de ar frio continental! Pena não haver precipitação cá no nosso Portugal mas no levante espanhol promete!


----------



## Agreste (9 Dez 2007 às 17:09)

Interessante mas não é fácil. A esta distância há modelos para todos os gostos. Este isola completamente o anticiclone na escandinávia e manda o jet stream pela enésima vez para cima de nós, além de inventar mais uma super-super-depressão a sair do canadá. Em nenhuma das vezes anteriores deu certo. Será agora?


----------



## Relâmpago (10 Dez 2007 às 00:47)

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/europe/surface_pressure.html

Olá

Talvez, lá para dia 12 (T+84 na gravura), se a zona periférica do anticiclone centrado na Escandinávia, ceder na Península Ibérica, pode ser que a depressão a sul da Groenlândia nos visite. Oxalá.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Dez 2007 às 12:16)

Isto é de doidos ainda estamos no inicio de Dezembro e já á meteogramas que mostram tendencias completamente belas para o LITORAL como será para o interior 

Aquela temperatura a 850 mb


----------



## Dan (10 Dez 2007 às 12:39)

Continuação do tempo seco, pelo menos por mais uma semana. As mínimas vão baixar um pouco, por aqui poderão chegar a -4ºC / -5ºC. Nos locais onde se formar nevoeiro poderá haver sincelo.


----------



## RMira (10 Dez 2007 às 12:52)

Boas pessoal, vindo do tratamento do CAAlmex  parece que os modelos começam a dar de si...mas aos poucos.

Primeiro com bastante frio e mínimas muito próximas das máximas para dia 15. 16, 17, depois com a possibilidade de precipitação??? para dia 17 e que avaliando pela forma da depressão e pelo frio em altura...já vi nevar por muito menos!

Mas vamos ver qual o seguimento que dá a saída das 12Z. Será que estamos à beira de se fazer história meteorológica em Portugal?


----------



## ACalado (10 Dez 2007 às 13:09)

mirones disse:


> Boas pessoal, vindo do tratamento do CAAlmex  parece que os modelos começam a dar de si...mas aos poucos.
> 
> Primeiro com bastante frio e mínimas muito próximas das máximas para dia 15. 16, 17, depois com a possibilidade de precipitação??? para dia 17 e que avaliando pela forma da depressão e pelo frio em altura...já vi nevar por muito menos!
> 
> Mas vamos ver qual o seguimento que dá a saída das 12Z. Será que estamos à beira de se fazer história meteorológica em Portugal?



oxalá que sim amigo mirones acredita que já vi isto pior


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Dez 2007 às 13:24)

Tou com a fézada que dia 18 será um grande dia...
Vamos ver...


----------



## RMira (10 Dez 2007 às 16:41)

Olhando para esta última saída vou buscar uma coisa.

 |
 |
 |
 \/


----------



## ACalado (10 Dez 2007 às 18:20)

nao devem estar a ver o mesmo que eu


----------



## migueltejo (10 Dez 2007 às 20:05)

Acho que este ano ja não vai chover mais,so geadas e ,mas chuva não me parece que venha,tou mesmo farto do raio do anticiclone,é mesmo praga.


----------



## RMira (10 Dez 2007 às 21:13)

spiritmind disse:


> nao devem estar a ver o mesmo que eu



Não me referia a longo prazo porque a longo prazo tem estado muito inconstante. Referia-me até 180h onde mudou do dia para a noite.


----------



## Brigantia (10 Dez 2007 às 21:44)

Quero novamente a saída das 0Z...era perfeita...
Mudam tudo rápidamente, os modelos andam marados...



Reparem agora na diferença entre estes dois sites:

http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08575.html  

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=4&gid=2742027


O wunderground prevê uma mínima de -8ºC para Sábado enquanto o freemeteo prevê uma mínima de +4ºC Anda tudo maluco....


----------



## Dan (10 Dez 2007 às 22:28)

Brigantia disse:


> Quero novamente a saída das 0Z...era perfeita...
> Mudam tudo rápidamente, os modelos andam marados...
> 
> 
> ...



Provavelmente nenhum deles vai acertar, mas acho que o wunderground vai ficar mais perto.


----------



## João Soares (10 Dez 2007 às 22:36)

o wunderground preve no Sabado po Porto -1ºC; e o freemeteo preve +6,0ºC
Quem sera que vai acertar??


----------



## Brigantia (10 Dez 2007 às 22:37)

Dan disse:


> Provavelmente nenhum deles vai acertar, mas acho que o wunderground vai ficar mais perto.



Também concordo, aliás segundo o IM as mínimas no fim-de-semana  devem rondar os -4ºC a -5ºC nesta zona.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Dez 2007 às 23:01)

Miséria de previsões a prazo! Vejo a precipitação cada vez mais distante! O que é feito do nosso clima! Confusão total, quero ver quando teremos uma situação de chuvas continuadas de meses como temos de AA! No chance! 

Para a época natalícia os grandes prejudicados serão os empresarios hoteleiros da Serra da Estrela! Pelo segundo ano consecutivo sem neve!

Ponham uma velinha à Sr. de Fátima! Agora, só com milagres!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Dez 2007 às 23:03)

Ya Mirones já somos 2!

Penso que no que resta de ano, não veremos mais nada de água!


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Dez 2007 às 23:09)

Não enloqueçam com este cenário já chega bem o AA ser louco não deiam em loucos voces 

A chuva está chegar tenham calma primeiro o frio depois a chuva  e quem sabe alguns casos muita neve 

Se não chover durante o Inverno chove no Verão no worry


----------



## Dan (10 Dez 2007 às 23:16)

Este mês começa a parecer-se com Dezembro de 2001, embora não tão frio. Nesse mês só choveu lá para o dia 30.

Mas ainda pode chover antes do Natal


----------



## ACalado (10 Dez 2007 às 23:18)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não enloqueçam com este cenário já chega bem o AA ser louco não deiam em loucos voces
> 
> A chuva está chegar tenham calma primeiro o frio depois a chuva  e quem sabe alguns casos muita neve
> 
> Se não chover durante o Inverno chove no Verão no worry



sou da tua opinião nao desesperem pessoal pois os modelos mudam da noite para o dia  é como digo já vi isto pior não se esqueçam amigos que é a run das 18h e vejam a pressão na Gronelândia :assobio::assobio:

algo de bom se aproxima


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Dez 2007 às 23:30)

eu dava-lhes um bocadinho da pouca chuva que tem caído por cá nos ultimos dias! Só queria em troca um pouco de frio.


----------



## ACalado (10 Dez 2007 às 23:35)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> eu dava-lhes um bocadinho da pouca chuva que tem caído por cá nos ultimos dias! Só queria em troca um pouco de frio.



acredito pois ai tem chovido bastante pois o nosso amigo AA agora chama-se AA da península iberica o gajo não nos larga


----------



## Nuno (10 Dez 2007 às 23:39)

Muito frio mesmo, so liguem aos modelos a partir das 120 h é um conselho o resto são tendências que devemos tomar em conta...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Dez 2007 às 23:40)

spiritmind disse:


> acredito pois ai tem chovido bastante pois o nosso amigo AA agora chama-se AA da península iberica o gajo não nos larga



Pois aqui em São Miguel tem chovido quase todos os dias, embora sempre em forma de aguaceiros fracos. No entanto para o final desta semana preveem algo mais animado.
Mesmo assim para aqui a chuva tem sido pouca


----------



## CMSAFF (10 Dez 2007 às 23:42)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Miséria de previsões a prazo! Vejo a precipitação cada vez mais distante! O que é feito do nosso clima! Confusão total, quero ver quando teremos uma situação de chuvas continuadas de meses como temos de AA! No chance!
> 
> Para a época natalícia os grandes prejudicados serão os empresarios hoteleiros da Serra da Estrela! Pelo segundo ano consecutivo sem neve!



O ano passado tive na serra no fim de ano e havia alguma neve a partir do tunel (não muita é verdade), e na Torre haviam locais com boas acumulações de neve.

Quantos aos empresários da Serra da Estrela é bem bom que se habituem porque a neve neste local em breve será uma raridade (se é que já não o é). Sei que existem aqui muitos cépticos contra o aquecimento global mas infelizmente o tempo provará que estão redondamente enganados. Quanto à Serra as pistas de ski já foram a quotas bem mais baixas (por exemplo 1500 m nas Penhas da Saúde nos anos 70/80) e apesar de já se encontrarem no topo da mesma, estão mais tempo fechadas do que abertas.


----------



## Nuno (10 Dez 2007 às 23:42)

Itália,Grécia, vão ficar enterrados em neve, o frio vai ser extremos durante 1 semana e meia pelo menos, são países de extremos 47ºC no verão, e agr este frio brrr


----------



## Dan (10 Dez 2007 às 23:47)

O nosso país é muito periférico. As ondas de frio têm muita dificuldade em chegar cá. Já as ondas de calor têm a vida muito mais facilitada


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Dez 2007 às 23:47)

CMSAFF disse:


> O ano passado tive na serra no fim de ano e havia alguma neve a partir do tunel (não muita é verdade), e na Torre haviam locais com boas acumulações de neve.
> 
> Quantos aos empresários da Serra da Estrela é bem bom que se habituem porque a neve neste local em breve será uma raridade (se é que já não o é). Sei que existem aqui muitos cépticos contra o aquecimento global mas infelizmente o tempo provará que estão redondamente enganados. Quanto à Serra as pistas de ski já foram a quotas bem mais baixas (por exemplo 1500 m nas Penhas da Saúde nos anos 70/80) e apesar de já se encontrarem no topo da mesma, estão mais tempo fechadas do que abertas.



Olá amigo! Eu nunca tinha estado na Serra da Estrela, pois felizmente lá em Chaves costumava nevar, estive na serra no dia 2 de Janeiro de 2007! E não havia neve! Apenas uns restos irrelevantes la bem em cima na Torre!
Ah! Eu acredito no Aquecimento Global!

Temp: 7.2ºC


----------



## Nuno (10 Dez 2007 às 23:50)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá amigo! Eu nunca tinha estado na Serra da Estrela, pois felizmente lá em Chaves costumava nevar, estive na serra no dia 2 de Janeiro de 2007! E não havia neve! Apenas uns restos irrelevantes la bem em cima na Torre!
> Ah! Eu acredito no Aquecimento Global!
> 
> Temp: 7.2ºC



Só acerdito na minha mãe e em Deus ahahah


----------



## ACalado (10 Dez 2007 às 23:51)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá amigo! Eu nunca tinha estado na Serra da Estrela, pois felizmente lá em Chaves costumava nevar, estive na serra no dia 2 de Janeiro de 2007! E não havia neve! Apenas uns restos irrelevantes la bem em cima na Torre!
> Ah! Eu acredito no Aquecimento Global!
> 
> Temp: 7.2ºC



vejam as medias anuais dos últimos anos e as anomalias e tirem ilações dai


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Dez 2007 às 23:54)

É pah! Não me cruxifiquem!


----------



## Nuno (10 Dez 2007 às 23:55)

Flaviense21 disse:


> É pah! Não me cruxifiquem!



Na boa amigO  Agente quer é mais anos a nevar em Lisboa ahahah


----------



## Dan (10 Dez 2007 às 23:57)

Em Portugal é mais o arrefecimento local 

Meses muito frios de Inverno são normalmente bastante secos cá no nosso país. Assim foram Dezembro de 2001 e Janeiro de 2005, dois dos meses mais frios das últimas décadas.


----------



## Nuno (10 Dez 2007 às 23:58)

Dan disse:


> Em Portugal é mais o arrefecimento local
> 
> Meses frios de Inverno são normalmente bastante secos cá no nosso país. Assim foram Dezembro de 2001 e Janeiro de 2005, dois dos meses mais frios das últimas décadas.



Toda a razão !!! 

Secos e mais secos, por vezes la acontece um milagre daqueles mesmo para a vida


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Dez 2007 às 00:00)

O clima tá aos "pulos" é por isso que ainda existem estes acontecimentos extremados ainda não existe nenhuma tendencia defenida ou para calor ou para frio... esta transição pode levar anos décadas ou até séculos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Dez 2007 às 00:01)

vaga disse:


> Na boa amigO  Agente quer é mais anos a nevar em Lisboa ahahah



Completamente de acordo! Mas já tenho saudade daqueles nevoes dos anos 90 em que metade de Portugal se vestia de branco! Estão recordados concerteza! Penso que é esta ausencia já tão prolongada de nevoes com N grande que me leva a acreditar que algo se esta a passar!
A verdade é que n tivemos Verão e parece que não vamos ter Inverno! 
Bolas tenho saudades de umas boas frentes atlanticas!


----------



## Nuno (11 Dez 2007 às 00:03)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Completamente de acordo! Mas já tenho saudade daqueles nevoes dos anos 90 em que metade de Portugal se vestia de branco! Estão recordados concerteza! Penso que é esta ausencia já tão prolongada de nevoes com N grande que me leva a acreditar que algo se esta a passar!
> A verdade é que n tivemos Verão e parece que não vamos ter Inverno!
> Bolas tenho saudades de umas boas frentes atlanticas!



Como sabes que n vamos ter inverno se ainda n começou ?


----------



## Fil (11 Dez 2007 às 00:05)

Portugal está imerso num clima de extremos (em termos de precipitação), ou chove muito ou chove pouco, não há meias medidas. É como se as médias não valessem para nada... Estamos no mês ou 2º mês mais chuvoso do ano, e no mínimo vamos ter mais uma semana sem precipitação alguma. Depois disso lá se verá, mas na saida das 18h aparece bastante precipitação a meio da próxima semana e neve acima de uns 1300 m. Claro que na próxima saída, vai tudo mudar. Já está mais que na hora de termos um dezembro dentro da média, desde 2002 que isso não acontece.



vaga disse:


> Itália,Grécia, vão ficar enterrados em neve, o frio vai ser extremos durante 1 semana e meia pelo menos, são países de extremos 47ºC no verão, e agr este frio brrr



Safam-se os mesmos do costume... Na costa mediterrânica espanhola também podem ver alguma neve no próximo domingo (com os modelos actuais), em cotas médias. Nós vamos continuar a ver navios, com céu limpo e acentuado arrefecimento nocturno...


----------



## ACalado (11 Dez 2007 às 00:07)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Completamente de acordo! Mas já tenho saudade daqueles nevoes dos anos 90 em que metade de Portugal se vestia de branco! Estão recordados concerteza! Penso que é esta ausencia já tão prolongada de nevoes com N grande que me leva a acreditar que algo se esta a passar!
> A verdade é que n tivemos Verão e parece que não vamos ter Inverno!
> Bolas tenho saudades de umas boas frentes atlanticas!



belos tempos  cada vez que me lembro das noites de inverno que começava a nevar ao inicio da noite e já sabia a partida que ao outro dia nao tinha aulas deitava-me e acordava a meio da noite para confirmar se ainda estava a nevar  e de manha ao acordar quando nao ouvia carros a passar antes de ver já sabia que havia nevão  coisa que já nao me lembro de ver a  sério desde o carnaval de 96/97


----------



## Rog (11 Dez 2007 às 00:09)

Fil disse:


> Já está mais que na hora de termos um dezembro dentro da média, desde 2002 que isso não acontece.
> 
> .



Foi mais ou menos desde essa altura que a Oscilação do Atlantico Norte passou a ter um índice positivo até ao momento... com o típico AA forte...

Mas os modelos indicam um enfraquecimento durante os proximos dias do AA, o que poderá trazer precipitação... vamos lá ver!


----------



## Nuno (11 Dez 2007 às 00:09)

Fil disse:


> Portugal está imerso num clima de extremos (em termos de precipitação), ou chove muito ou chove pouco, não há meias medidas. É como se as médias não valessem para nada... Estamos no mês ou 2º mês mais chuvoso do ano, e no mínimo vamos ter mais uma semana sem precipitação alguma. Depois disso lá se verá, mas na saida das 18h aparece bastante precipitação a meio da próxima semana e neve acima de uns 1300 m. Claro que na próxima saída, vai tudo mudar. Já está mais que na hora de termos um dezembro dentro da média, desde 2002 que isso não acontece.
> 
> 
> 
> Safam-se os mesmos do costume... Na costa mediterrânica espanhola também podem ver alguma neve no próximo domingo (com os modelos actuais), em cotas médias. Nós vamos continuar a ver navios, com céu limpo e acentuado arrefecimento nocturno...



Podes crer safam-se os mesmo do costume, com muita neve e muito frio, países de extremos mesmo, nos com  os modelos actuais e com um pouco de precipitação podíamos ter neve em vários locais do pais, não se esqueçam do ar frio acumulado na atmosfera aos longo destes dias gelidos, com que faz que a temperatura a 850 hpa não seja a mesma referida nos modelos, existem sempre surpresas


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2007 às 00:09)

Em termos de valores de temperatura, neste Inverno já não nos podemos queixar. Até já se bateram alguns recordes e o Inverno ainda mal começou.


----------



## Fil (11 Dez 2007 às 00:10)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Completamente de acordo! Mas já tenho saudade daqueles nevoes dos anos 90 em que metade de Portugal se vestia de branco! Estão recordados concerteza! Penso que é esta ausencia já tão prolongada de nevoes com N grande que me leva a acreditar que algo se esta a passar!
> A verdade é que n tivemos Verão e parece que não vamos ter Inverno!
> Bolas tenho saudades de umas boas frentes atlanticas!



Tempos idos... Eu já não me lembro da última vez que vi nevar em dezembro (sem contar com a neve puxada a vento de 25/12/2004), quando a média normal são dois dias de neve neste mês. Ou seja, se tudo corresse dentro da média, já devia ter visto nevar 14 vezes este século em dezembro, e no entanto não me estou a lembrar de um único dia... (mas também verdade seja dita, eu tenho uma memória meteorológica muito fraca... )


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Dez 2007 às 00:11)

vaga disse:


> Como sabes que n vamos ter inverno se ainda n começou ?



Não sei! Baseio-me no Verão que não tivemos! E no que estamos a passar! Se os modelos continuarem a fazer o que têm feito que é adiar diariamente a precipitação! Não teremos Inverno! Quando falo n ter Inverno, refiro.me à chuvinha! Porque algum frio sempre teremos ( penso eu )...

Que inveja dos gregos! Ate a nossa posicão geografica é uma treta!
Estava tão apreensivo depois do Inverno espectacular no HS! Enfim... Quiça Fevereiro! Costuma ser um bom mês!


----------



## Nuno (11 Dez 2007 às 00:13)

Dan disse:


> Em termos de valores de temperatura, neste Inverno já não nos podemos queixar. Até já se bateram alguns recordes e o Inverno ainda mal começou.





É isso mesmo, sinceramente eu tenho bastante fé neste inverno, ver e entradas destas no principio de Dezembro é algo incomum  e da que pensar. Podemos chamar vaga de frio a estes dias que se seguem? Parecem durar semana e meia com temperaturas máximas a volta dos 11ºC e mínimas a volta dos -9


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Dez 2007 às 00:13)

Está aqui a ser teclada muita lamentação e desespero  tenham calma a meteorologia é como ir a uma consulta tem de se esperar esperar até que chega uma dia que é sempre e rebentar 

O senhor frio está a começar a sair de casa.


----------



## Nuno (11 Dez 2007 às 00:16)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Não sei! Baseio-me no Verão que não tivemos! E no que estamos a passar! Se os modelos continuarem a fazer o que têm feito que é adiar diariamente a precipitação! Não teremos Inverno! Quando falo n ter Inverno, refiro.me à chuvinha! Porque algum frio sempre teremos ( penso eu )...
> 
> Que inveja dos gregos! Ate a nossa posicão geografica é uma treta!
> Estava tão apreensivo depois do Inverno espectacular no HS! Enfim... Quiça Fevereiro! Costuma ser um bom mês!




Nao te podes só basear no verão. Que estamos a passar? Acho que o que estamos a passar ja é muito bom bom par esta altura do ano tendo em conta os últimos anos. Pois inverno não é só chuva mas descansa que ela vai aparecer e não tarda muito


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Dez 2007 às 00:16)

vaga disse:


> Nao te podes só basear no verão. Que estamos a passar? Acho que o que estamos a passar ja é muito bom bom par esta altura do ano tendo em conta os últimos anos. Pois inverno não é só chuva mas descansa que ela vai aparecer e não tarda muito



Àmen!


----------



## Luis França (11 Dez 2007 às 00:17)

Na minha modesta opinião parece-me que a latitude das depressões (no Inverno e no Verão) se alterou mais para norte. Assim parece-me que os modelos raramente irão acertar nos seus resultados. A única saída que me parece normal será a previsão a 48horas e já é uma sorte acertarem. Posso estar enganado mas parece-me que não ando muito longe do que se verifica. Quais médias e quais ciclos normais. Cada vez mais nos podemos despedir daquilo que seria normal.
Verão húmido ou molhado e Inverno seco ou gelado. Tomara que não nos aconteça o que se está a passar nos Estados Unidos. Não estamos preparados para isso. Do mal o menos.


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2007 às 00:18)

Mas o clima Mediterrâneo é assim, grande irregularidade das precipitações. No ano passado tivemos cheias em Outubro e Novembro, este ano tivemos tempo seco e valores mínimos extremamente baixos na mesma altura.


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2007 às 00:20)

Dois meses seguidos de “Inverno” sem praticamente nenhuma precipitação é coisa que já aconteceu muitas vezes no passado.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Dez 2007 às 00:22)

Dan disse:


> Dois meses seguidos de “Inverno” sem praticamente nenhuma precipitação é coisa que já aconteceu muitas vezes no passado.



Pois é Dan concordo contigo...isto é sinal que os sistemas de compensação ainda funcionam o ano passado foi extremamente chuvoso este ano é seco.


----------



## Nuno (11 Dez 2007 às 00:23)

Dan disse:


> Dois meses seguidos de “Inverno” sem praticamente nenhuma precipitação é coisa que já aconteceu muitas vezes no passado.



Pois é 

mas se nos não pensarmos que cada inverno será melhor que o outro não vale o tempo que perdemos e dedicamos a este fórum. Temos que pensar sempre positivo.


----------



## Relâmpago (11 Dez 2007 às 00:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pois é Dan concordo contigo...isto é sinal que os sistemas de compensação ainda funcionam o ano passado foi extremamente chuvoso este ano é seco.



Os sistemas de compensação, no fundo, não ajudam muito em especial na retenção da humidade pela floresta para fazer frente ao calor do verão. Nos anos secos é a desgraça que se tem visto. Aqui era preferível uma distribuição equitativa ao longo dos anos. Mas o nosso clima é assim, irregular, pertencendo a uma região de transição de zonas chuvosas todo o ano e o deserto, praticamente sem chuvas. Dependemos do posicionamento do anticiclone dos Açores, que neste outono tem conservado praticamente o posicionamento estival. Esperemos que desça em breve mais para sul, onde ele 'deveria' estar.


----------



## Tiagofsky (11 Dez 2007 às 01:28)

Pessoal, vejo uma certa tendência para que o Pai Natal tb nos sorria à volta do dia d Natal...Que acham?Pelo GFS já se verifica ha algum tempo..!


----------



## Aurélio (11 Dez 2007 às 11:16)

Curioso que houve uma mudança abrupta ... nas previsões a curto prazo... a cerca de 132h/144h(Domingo) parece vir chuva para o nosso país, mantendo-se alguma nebulosidade Segunda e terça e depois pode voltar a chover até ás 180h no litoral de portugal, sendo essa precipitação forte até avistar Terra ...não fosse chover em cima de Portugal o que é proibido este ano 

Na época do Natal e para os fãs do frio .... vejo um anti-ciclone de FORTISSIMA INTENSIDADE com vontade de se formar, havendo uma corrente de Nordeste então teremos um Natal gelado .... mas na Itália, Grécia e Europa Central será gelado!!!

Quanto ao Inverno na minha modesta opinião vai ser extremamente seco ... e frio, muito frio !!!


----------



## vitamos (11 Dez 2007 às 14:07)

Boas:

Em primeiro lugar queria vos cumprimentar a todos! Este é o meu segundo post, o primeiro está nas apresentações 

Quanto ao tópico, de facto a  temperatura parece ir baixar ainda mais e apareceu de repente essa possibilidade de chuva já para o fim de semana! 

Não sei se já têm alguma previsão pelos modelos, mas segundo o wetteronline (site que consulto algumas vezes e que não costuma falhar muito) a previsão para domingo é interessante! 

http://www.wetteronline.de/eurovor.htm

Não sei se é de fiar... mas com as minimas dadas (Tiefsttemperatur - SO 16.12.) e a precipitação que prevêm a partir de sábado (6h-Niederschlag SA 15.12 19:00) seria um cenário no mínimo "branco" em muitos sitios...

Pode ser um sonho, mas bonito era... 

Saudações


----------



## Kraliv (11 Dez 2007 às 15:18)

vitamos disse:


> Boas:
> 
> Em primeiro lugar queria vos cumprimentar a todos! Este é o meu segundo post, o primeiro está nas apresentações
> 
> ...








... da Serra da Estrela 



Não me parece que vá haver supresas


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2007 às 16:13)

O GFS está a apresentar uma situação interessante para Domingo, mas ainda falta tanto tempo. Se pelo menos chover, já não é mau


----------



## RMira (11 Dez 2007 às 16:47)

O Ensemble é aquilo que me está a dar um especial gosto em ver para dia 17/18. Muito bom mesmo. Agora a saída do GFS não comento, parece-me lógico que o GFS anda alcoolizado! 

Gosto de ver a concordância entre o Ensemble do GEFS e do GEM, por exemplo a 150 horas. Também o UKMO aponta para um possível desprendimento de uma parcela da depressão a norte pela influência de um A em crista desde os Açores até Norte. Relembro que quando cá nevou nas ultimas duas vezes a situação não foi muito diferente. Para reforçar esta ideia importante também a injecção de ar frio de leste (ai que bem se deverá estar na Itália e Grécia para a semana ).

GEFS a 150horas  ainda está a actualizar, atenção!

GEM a 150 horas

UKMO a 144 horas


----------



## ACalado (11 Dez 2007 às 17:57)

embora nao exista precipitação  até ver  gosto da descida acentuada das temperaturas e especialmente gosto da queda da pressão será que o nosso inseparável amigo AA vai de férias :assobio::assobio:






já agora se alguém souber porque motivo tenho a pressão a 1947,8hpa no site do meteoclimatic agradecia que me dessem uma mãozinha pois estou a enviar para eles o valor correcto da pressão


----------



## Minho (11 Dez 2007 às 21:53)

spiritmind disse:


> já agora se alguém souber porque motivo tenho a pressão a 1947,8hpa no site do meteoclimatic agradecia que me dessem uma mãozinha pois estou a enviar para eles o valor correcto da pressão



Que estranho! Estás a usar o Weather Display?


----------



## ACalado (11 Dez 2007 às 21:57)

Minho disse:


> Que estranho! Estás a usar o Weather Display?



boas amigo minho estou a usar o Virtual  weather station o estranho e que na minha pagina pessoal tenho o barometro correcto, no ficheiro meteoclimatic.htm a pressao também está bem mas na plantilha como eles lhe chamam aparece este valor exorbitante  nem sei o que fazer


----------



## Minho (11 Dez 2007 às 22:06)

spiritmind disse:


> boas amigo minho estou a usar o Virtual  weather station o estranho e que na minha pagina pessoal tenho o barometro correcto, no ficheiro meteoclimatic.htm a pressao também está bem mas na plantilha como eles lhe chamam aparece este valor exorbitante  nem sei o que fazer



Bem se o ficheiro que estás a carregar por FTP está bem, então problemas é com o Meteoclimatic. Envia-lhes um Email com o ID da tua Estação a falar do problema (meteoclimatic at meteoclimatic dot com)


----------



## Nuno (11 Dez 2007 às 22:22)

Frio e mais frio nesta run das 18 H simplesmente linda, mete mais frio e mete chuva com abundância, e neve para muitas terras atenção se isto vier a acontecer pode haver supresasss


----------



## ACalado (11 Dez 2007 às 22:23)

Minho disse:


> Bem se o ficheiro que estás a carregar por FTP está bem, então problemas é com o Meteoclimatic. Envia-lhes um Email com o ID da tua Estação a falar do problema (meteoclimatic at meteoclimatic dot com)



 obrigado vou fazer isso

já agora a nova run está a sair 
acho que vamos ter neve para as terras altas


----------



## RMira (11 Dez 2007 às 22:24)

vaga disse:


> Frio e mais frio nesta run das 18 H simplesmente linda, mete mais frio e mete chuva com abundância, e neve para muitas terras atenção se isto vier a acontecer pode haver supresasss



Apesar de ser uma run que geralmente não ligo muito tenho de concordar contigo caro conterrâneo 

E para mais vai no sentido dos modelos que mostrei à tarde, os ensembles


----------



## Brigantia (11 Dez 2007 às 22:24)

Esta run incrementou precipitação para a madrugada do dia 18...vamos ver o isto vai dar, mas está a compor-se


----------



## Nuno (11 Dez 2007 às 22:25)

spiritmind disse:


> obrigado vou fazer isso
> 
> já agora a nova run está a sair
> acho que vamos ter neve para as terras altas



altas?  altas medias e supresas


----------



## RMira (11 Dez 2007 às 22:28)

Vou aguardar pelo ensemble das 18Z, mas que vai haver muitas surpresas com esta tendência isso sim... mas vamos ver!


----------



## Nuno (11 Dez 2007 às 22:30)

mirones disse:


> Vou aguardar pelo ensemble das 18Z, mas que vai haver muitas surpresas com esta tendência isso sim... mas vamos ver!



Atenção ao ar muito frio acumulado ao longo dos dias e atençao a altura que a chuva entra e atenção ao wind chil


----------



## ACalado (11 Dez 2007 às 22:31)

vaga disse:


> altas?  altas medias e supresas



sim sim isto promete


----------



## Nuno (11 Dez 2007 às 22:37)

Para não falar da enorme depressão que vem a seguir parece ter um olho de um furacão e tudo  Ja na run anterior tinha mostrado esta tendência só que ficou mais para baixo agr subi novamente


----------



## b0mbeir0 (11 Dez 2007 às 22:39)

Pessoal, não vem aí nem 1 gotinha de água? Só frio?


----------



## Brigantia (11 Dez 2007 às 22:42)

b0mbeir0 disse:


> Pessoal, não vem aí nem 1 gotinha de água? Só frio?



Está run prevê alguma precipitação para os dias 17, 18 e 19, que com o frio previsto pode dar lugar a neve a cotas médias e altas...vamos ver...

Até lá segue o frio...por aqui já -1ºC


----------



## ACalado (11 Dez 2007 às 22:42)

b0mbeir0 disse:


> Pessoal, não vem aí nem 1 gotinha de água? Só frio?



amigo bombeiro esta run melhorou bastante segundo esta run repito segundo esta run no dia 17 haverá precipitação mais intensa a sul do sistema montejunto- estrela que será de neve acima dos 1100\1200 m mas como é óbvio ainda falta muito tempo e ate la tanto pode melhorar como piorar


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Dez 2007 às 23:00)

Duas coisas já são certas nos modelos as temperaturas não vão subir tão depressa e já estão presentes tendências bastante boas relativas ao fenomeno chamado neve


----------



## Brigantia (11 Dez 2007 às 23:11)

Aqui fica meteograma para Bragança





Vamos ver se as próximas saídas matêm ou melhoram esta situação


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Dez 2007 às 23:20)

Acho que devia ir ao oftalmologista


----------



## Nuno (11 Dez 2007 às 23:25)

Nao mostro o meu Meteograma para não dar azar ehehe


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Dez 2007 às 23:46)

Bom, pessoal é uma loucura, o GFS fugiu do Júlio de Matos só pode é o dilúvio 113 mm num só dia é a loucura o desespero, a animação, onde anda o Calmex estou mesmo a precisar será que estou a ver bem, o Algarve vai desparecer e é já na próxima run metem o 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Dez 2007 às 23:47)

Conclusão vai exisitir uma depressão situada a sul do nosso país


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Dez 2007 às 23:54)

Mário Barros disse:


> Conclusão vai existir uma depressão situada a sul do nosso país



Na run das 12 só metiam precipitação no dia de Natal, agora das 18 metem 113mm é o que falta chover em Novembro e Dezembro pronto chove logo tudo de uma vez e ficamos descansados nesse dia o pluviometro fica marado


----------



## CMSAFF (12 Dez 2007 às 01:02)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá amigo! Eu nunca tinha estado na Serra da Estrela, pois felizmente lá em Chaves costumava nevar, estive na serra no dia 2 de Janeiro de 2007! E não havia neve! Apenas uns restos irrelevantes la bem em cima na Torre!
> Ah! Eu acredito no Aquecimento Global!
> 
> Temp: 7.2ºC



A Neve começou a derreter no dia de ano novo, isto porque chuviscou o dia todo com temperaturas positivas, o que percipitou o fim da neve mais rapidamente. Mas se quizeres eu posso meter aqui algumas fotos de dia 30, para veres como são bem diferentes


----------



## vitamos (12 Dez 2007 às 09:48)

BEm pessoal eu tou a  ver é que não há modelo que nos salve!  
 Está tudo doido...

A única certeza que parece haver é que o frio se vai instalar nos próximos dias... O IM já lançou o alerta amarelo para Braga e Bragança e obviamente que ele se irá estender a outros distritos

Cumps!


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2007 às 09:58)

vitamos disse:


> BEm pessoal eu tou a  ver é que não há modelo que nos salve!
> Está tudo doido...
> 
> A única certeza que parece haver é que o frio se vai instalar nos próximos dias... O IM já lançou o alerta amarelo para Braga e Bragança e obviamente que ele se irá estender a outros distritos
> ...



É provável que sim. No site espanhol, para o dia de amanhã, mais de metade de Espanha está “pintada” de amarelo por causa dos baixos valores de temperatura.


----------



## RMira (12 Dez 2007 às 10:03)

A freemeteo já dá neve para Portalegre dia 16!


----------



## Vince (12 Dez 2007 às 10:21)

O GFS já tratou da saúde àquela depressão manhosa de ontem à noite.


----------



## RMira (12 Dez 2007 às 11:59)

Vince disse:


> O GFS já tratou da saúde àquela depressão manhosa de ontem à noite.




E será que não volta a colocar?


----------



## Vince (12 Dez 2007 às 12:31)

mirones disse:


> E será que não volta a colocar?



Pois, parece que sim, neste último run das 6Z volta a insistir quase no mesmo mas menos radical que o das 18z de ontem, agora com a precipitação a roçar o continente ao de leve.

*GFS*






O ECM mete mais a oeste.

*ECM*


----------



## RMira (12 Dez 2007 às 13:06)

Eu quer-me parecer que a avaliar pelo ensemble das 6Z a depressão continua lá e continua a mergular em Portugal. Penso que na run das 12Z e das 0Z se voltará a ver a mesma situação, se bem que a existência desta depressão gerará um gradiente de temperatura que dificultará a festa a cotas mais baixas, principalmente no litoral. Estou, no entanto, em crer que no interior e pontos altos NE de Portugal, se verá a primeira neve digna desse nome. Por cá poderá haver alguma coisa no momento de entrada da precipitação, na chamada transição frio-menos frio que se dará algures na 2ª feira!


----------



## Brigantia (12 Dez 2007 às 13:48)

O IM colocou a cota de neve para Segunda e Terça nos 700m para zona que cola com o concelho de Bragança. Vamos seguir as próximas saídas e actualizações


----------



## RMira (12 Dez 2007 às 16:48)

O que dizer da saída das 12Z? Bem, o momento chave a meu ver será 114h!

http://91.121.94.83/modeles/gfs/run/gfs-0-114.png?12

O choque entre a depressão e a massa de ar frio será mais ou menos neste momento. Mais umas milhas a oeste e o frio ganhará à chuva, sendo que aí apenas nos restarão alguns aguaceiros fracos e dispersos que poderão ser de neve em muitos pontos de Portugal. 

Um choque mais a leste retira maior parte do frio e dá-nos mais chuva. Agora é o jogo do empurra-empurra 

No entanto acho que a 850 estará mais frio que aquele que vemos no mapa:

http://91.121.94.83/modeles/gfs/run/gfs-1-114.png?12

Tudo ainda por decidir. Espero anseosamente pelos ensembles (run de controle) que têm de facto estado bastante coerentes.

A neve não faltará mesmo que seja apenas no extremo NE de Portugal e interior.


----------



## Vince (12 Dez 2007 às 17:30)

Ao menos que dê para os brigantinos tirarem umas fotos para o forum

*Animação, já baseada no run GFS das 12z*


----------



## Nuno (12 Dez 2007 às 18:32)

Vince disse:


> Ao menos que dê para os brigantinos tirarem umas fotos para o forum
> 
> *Animação, já baseada no run GFS das 12z*



Amigo Vince podes me dar o link desse site que tiraste esse gráfico, eu tinha esse site mas o meu pc foi.se á uns dias e perdi esse site tou farto de procurar e não encontro.


----------



## Vince (12 Dez 2007 às 18:45)

vaga disse:


> Amigo Vince podes me dar o link desse site que tiraste esse gráfico, eu tinha esse site mas o meu pc foi.se á uns dias e perdi esse site tou farto de procurar e não encontro.



Aqui:
http://www2.wetter3.de/animation.html

Depois tens que escolher na combo a opção *"Schneefallgrenze, Schneedecke"*, uma das últimas.
Do lado direito tens botões do dia da semana (só vai até às 180h, e como é acumulado, o 1º dia neste gráfico não tem nada) mas podes navegar também com os controles de navegação logo por baixo da carta.


----------



## Nuno (12 Dez 2007 às 18:56)

Vince disse:


> Aqui:
> http://www2.wetter3.de/animation.html
> 
> Depois tens que escolher na combo a opção *"Schneefallgrenze, Schneedecke"*, uma das últimas.
> Do lado direito tens botões do dia da semana (só vai até às 180h, e como é acumulado, o 1º dia neste gráfico não tem nada) mas podes navegar também com os controles de navegação logo por baixo da carta.



Sim sim, eu ja sei como é, ia muitas vezes a esse site. Obrigadao


----------



## Relâmpago (12 Dez 2007 às 19:53)

Hoje de tarde, estando eu junto ao Tejo, em Lisboa, e olhando para sul, viam-se no céu, ao longe, o que parecia ser topos de cumulonimbus desfeitos juntamente com cirros. Pena não ter câmara...

Isto pode dizer que em altitude as coisas estão a mudar, particulamente para o sul do País.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Dez 2007 às 20:18)

Brigantia disse:


> O IM colocou a cota de neve para Segunda e Terça nos 700m para zona que cola com o concelho de Bragança. Vamos seguir as próximas saídas e actualizações



Hummmm!  Neve! Neve! 

*Paradela (Chaves):*




A ver vamos!


----------



## ACalado (12 Dez 2007 às 20:36)

aguanieve


----------



## Minho (12 Dez 2007 às 21:23)

Cinco distritos em alerta amarelo, se bem que deviam ser mais... É esta a típica  situação que acho que deveriam ser revistos os critérios de emissão de alertas baseados apenas nas condições da capital de distrito. Neste caso, refiro-me ao caso que conheço melhor que é Viana do Castelo. Sendo uma cidade junto ao mar é provável que as mínimas nunca sejam muito baixas para ser dado um alerta amarelo (temperaturas entre -1ºC e -3ºC). No entanto grande parte do distrito irá marcar temperaturas negativas...







FONTE


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Dez 2007 às 22:39)

Minho disse:


> Cinco distritos em alerta amarelo, se bem que deviam ser mais... É esta a típica  situação que acho que deveriam ser revistos os critérios de emissão de alertas baseados apenas nas condições da capital de distrito. Neste caso, refiro-me ao caso que conheço melhor que é Viana do Castelo. Sendo uma cidade junto ao mar é provável que as mínimas nunca sejam muito baixas para ser dado um alerta amarelo (temperaturas entre -1ºC e -3ºC). No entanto grande parte do distrito irá marcar temperaturas negativas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mas este é e será um grave problema que o IM tem! Desde quando se pode generalizar a previsão das capitais de distrito aos respectivos limites (áreas) administrativos? São isso mesmo! Limites Administrativos!

Acredito que as previsões para Chaves sejam bem diferentes das de Vila Real, da Covilhã bem diferentes de Castelo Branco... Por aí fora! Mas enfim! E que quer pela dimensão, quer pela importancia como centros regionais deviam ser mencionadas! Não digo que as coloquem nos boletins meteo como a TVI fez com Chaves aí há 1 ano atrás! Mas pelo menos na net poderiam disponibilizar informação (não me refiro ao tempo actual com 2 horas de atraso), quando no site do IM acesso às previsões por cidades, são exactamente as mesmas que mencionam nos mapas principais! 
Se estiver errado corrigam-me!


----------



## Vince (12 Dez 2007 às 23:03)

Run GFS das 18z voltou a encostar a depressão mais ao Continente tal como o mesmo run de ontem. O frio parece ter diminuido um pouco subindo assim a cota de neve.

*GFS*

















*ECM*


----------



## ACalado (12 Dez 2007 às 23:13)

adoro a posição do núcleo do AA se fosse um cadito mais para cima não se perdia nada, tudo indica que temos o caminho aberto para as frentes e para a neve pois desta estou com muita fezada  :assobio::assobio:


----------



## Brigantia (12 Dez 2007 às 23:17)

O freemeteo também já embarcou nesta onda e coloca sleet para o dia 18 e 19.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Dez 2007 às 23:20)

A partir de sexta começa a ser decisivo 









Cartas muito boas esperemos que os Deuses mantenham tal tedência  eu só peço chuva.


----------



## Tiagofsky (12 Dez 2007 às 23:26)

Eu continuo a apostar no natal


----------



## ACalado (12 Dez 2007 às 23:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> A partir de sexta começa a ser decisivo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



é verdade mais eu diria se sábado se mantiver este cenário é quase certo que é desta  não sei porque mas estou com fezada pois agrada-me muito mesmo a posição do AA


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Dez 2007 às 23:30)

Para a minha terra tmb esta a ficar bonito:

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=4&gid=2736717


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Dez 2007 às 23:31)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Eu continuo a apostar no natal



Tambem se não for no Natal de certeza que é antes ou depois


----------



## ACalado (12 Dez 2007 às 23:32)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Para a minha terra tmb esta a ficar bonito:
> 
> http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=4&gid=2736717



é desta amigo flaviense


----------



## Brigantia (12 Dez 2007 às 23:42)

spiritmind disse:


> é desta amigo flaviense



Também começo a ficar confiante Flaviense eu se fosse a ti preparava uma visitinha ao Norte


----------



## Snow (12 Dez 2007 às 23:44)

Boa fria noite!!

Só pedia um pouquito mais de frio nos modelos.

Mas até sexta o frio vai aumentar de certeza!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Dez 2007 às 00:01)

Brigantia disse:


> Também começo a ficar confiante Flaviense eu se fosse a ti preparava uma visitinha ao Norte



 Depois cai um bruto nevão e não posso voltar para Lx e lá se vai o meu emprego! 

Só vou dia 22 e regresso dia 25! Dia 26 o Banco espera-me! Espero que aconteça algo nesse intervalo de tempo! E quero poder postar temperaturas negativas la da minha terra aqui e quiça umas boas fotos e filmes da neve a cair!!


----------



## Relâmpago (13 Dez 2007 às 00:15)

spiritmind disse:


> adoro a posição do núcleo do AA se fosse um cadito mais para cima não se perdia nada, tudo indica que temos o caminho aberto para as frentes e para a neve pois desta estou com muita fezada  :assobio::assobio:



O anticiclone está bastante forte. Provavelmente não estará muito desenvolvido em altitude,  logo terá mais tendência a deslocar-se, mas mesmo assim há a possibilidade desta depressão deslizar para norte ao longo do seu bordo oeste, como se tem passado até aqui

Esperemos que ele enfraqueça e aí sim... venha ela


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Dez 2007 às 09:41)

ECM ECM


----------



## RMira (13 Dez 2007 às 10:28)

Ainda vai haver muita surpresa em muita terra de Portugal na 2ª feira!


----------



## vitamos (13 Dez 2007 às 10:33)

Boas... vamos a ver, vamos a ver... o entusiasmo anda a voltar a este fórum! Eu tb estou entusiasmado!

Agora para aqueles que acham que o mundo está ao contrário, e que a peça chave do caos é Portugal...

Temperaturas às 8h

Setúbal    -2,7

Penhas Douradas     6,8


O mundo ao contrárioooooo.....


----------



## RMira (13 Dez 2007 às 10:41)

vitamos disse:


> Boas... vamos a ver, vamos a ver... o entusiasmo anda a voltar a este fórum! Eu tb estou entusiasmado!
> 
> Agora para aqueles que acham que o mundo está ao contrário, e que a peça chave do caos é Portugal...
> 
> ...



Realmente tenho pena de não ter estação meteorológica mas realmente estava um frio insuportável em Setúbal quando sai de casa às 7h30.

A inversão térmica dá para isto  É tão bom ver isto no ensemble para 102h!

http://91.121.94.83/modeles/gens/run/gens-0-4-102.png?0

Mirones :assobio::assobio:


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Dez 2007 às 10:43)

mirones disse:


> Realmente tenho pena de não ter estação meteorológica mas realmente estava um frio insuportável em Setúbal quando sai de casa às 7h30.
> 
> A inversão térmica dá para isto  É tão bom ver isto no ensemble para 102h!
> 
> ...



Ipá que a coisa está mal  ai Janeiro Janeiro  acho que não estamos a topar como vai ser o Inverno.

Nem nós nem os modelos...


----------



## jpmartins (13 Dez 2007 às 10:44)

Vamos lá ver os modelos estão a compor-se.


----------



## anamar (13 Dez 2007 às 10:48)

Eu cá continuo a achar que não chove mais este Inverno... É deprimente. Alguem me dá boas notícias? Pelo que li antes parece que vem qualquer coisa mas...


----------



## RMira (13 Dez 2007 às 10:51)

anamar disse:


> Eu cá continuo a achar que não chove mais este Inverno... É deprimente. Alguem me dá boas notícias? Pelo que li antes parece que vem qualquer coisa mas...




Para a semana que vem, a partir de dia 17 vai ser sempre a abrir...


o guarda-chuva


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Dez 2007 às 10:52)

anamar disse:


> Eu cá continuo a achar que não chove mais este Inverno... É deprimente. Alguem me dá boas notícias? Pelo que li antes parece que vem qualquer coisa mas...



Pois realmente não vai chover mais este final de Outono/Inverno apenas neva


----------



## redragon (13 Dez 2007 às 10:55)

vitamos disse:


> Boas... vamos a ver, vamos a ver... o entusiasmo anda a voltar a este fórum! Eu tb estou entusiasmado!
> 
> Agora para aqueles que acham que o mundo está ao contrário, e que a peça chave do caos é Portugal...
> 
> ...





Tenho de dizer que essa frase filosófica está excelente...muito cool. e olha que concordo. A gente é que manda nesta cena toda!


----------



## ACalado (13 Dez 2007 às 11:02)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pois realmente não vai chover mais este final de Outono/Inverno apenas neva



cada vez estou mais confiante acho que se fosse uma partida do gfs ele ja tinha tirado a tendencia a muito


----------



## Vince (13 Dez 2007 às 11:16)

anamar disse:


> Eu cá continuo a achar que não chove mais este Inverno... É deprimente. Alguem me dá boas notícias? Pelo que li antes parece que vem qualquer coisa mas...



Para a semana parece que finalmente as coisas vão mudar, a ver se nos faz esquecer este Outono de má memória e do qual nos vamos oficalmente despedir só na próxima semana. 
Vamos lá é ver se não nos acontece com o início do Inverno o que aconteceu com o início do Outono, em que nos enganou muito bem enganados nos primeiros dias...


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Dez 2007 às 12:15)

Parece que 4ª feira será o dilúvio por terras algarvias cerca de 100 mm esta tendência tem vindo a verificar-se já alguns dias


----------



## Rog (13 Dez 2007 às 12:16)

A previsão para as próximas horas na Madeira, com a aproximação de uma depressão, é de aguaceiros e trovoadas. Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Dez 2007 às 12:25)

Rog disse:


> A previsão para as próximas horas na Madeira, com a aproximação de uma depressão, é de aguaceiros e trovoadas. Vento moderado a forte.



Amigo Rog por acaso sabes-me explicar pq que aqui em São Miguel tenho registado minimas tão altas nestes ultimos dias? Sempre á volta dos 18ºC. Mesmo para cá são bastante altas tendo em conta que estamos em Dezembro, o normal era andarem entre os 13 e os 14ºC.

Aí pelo Funchal reparei que estava bem quente com 22,7ºC logo pela manhã. E tu quanto registaste de minima?


----------



## jpmartins (13 Dez 2007 às 14:04)

Boa tarde,
Não será ainda cedo para por os foguetes.
Ainda estou um pouco incrédulo.
Vamos ver o que os próximos modelos nos dizem.
Cumprimentos


----------



## ACalado (13 Dez 2007 às 14:10)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Não será ainda cedo para por os foguetes.
> Ainda estou um pouco incrédulo.
> Vamos ver o que os próximos modelos nos dizem.
> Cumprimentos



boas chuva de certeza que vamos ter o frio os modelos estão a retirar pouco a pouco logo a a neve esta a ir-se  mas ainda faltam uns dias tudo pode acontecer


----------



## Blizzard (13 Dez 2007 às 14:16)

Boas, 

Será o inicio da tão esperada mudança ??? 





A ver vamos, pelo menos as minimas aqui subiram com a entrada de ar maritimo.

Boa sorte prá Madeira!


----------



## RMira (13 Dez 2007 às 16:25)

Os modelos estão mesmo muito baralhados. Ontem alertei para a possibilidade do encontro entre massas de ar frio e maritimo se dar mais a oeste ou leste. Nesta saída o GFS volta a resfriar Portugal e a colocar o choque mais a oeste, favorecendo assim uma possivel entrada de ar frio com aguaceiros de neve em vários locais de Portugal. Começo a acreditar que isso vai mesmo acontecer e onde menos se espera


----------



## ACalado (13 Dez 2007 às 16:32)

mirones disse:


> Os modelos estão mesmo muito baralhados. Ontem alertei para a possibilidade do encontro entre massas de ar frio e maritimo se dar mais a oeste ou leste. Nesta saída o GFS volta a resfriar Portugal e a colocar o choque mais a oeste, favorecendo assim uma possivel entrada de ar frio com aguaceiros de neve em vários locais de Portugal. Começo a acreditar que isso vai mesmo acontecer e onde menos se espera



faz-me lembrar janeiro 2006


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Dez 2007 às 16:32)

mirones disse:


> Os modelos estão mesmo muito baralhados. Ontem alertei para a possibilidade do encontro entre massas de ar frio e maritimo se dar mais a oeste ou leste. Nesta saída o GFS volta a resfriar Portugal e a colocar o choque mais a oeste, favorecendo assim uma possivel entrada de ar frio com aguaceiros de neve em vários locais de Portugal. Começo a acreditar que isso vai mesmo acontecer e onde menos se espera



Irá entrar uma depressão por leste lá para dia 18...será que não trará um bocadinho de neve aqui para Bragança?


----------



## Kraliv (13 Dez 2007 às 16:37)

spiritmind disse:


> *faz-me lembrar janeiro 2006 *










...Querias, não era???


----------



## RMira (13 Dez 2007 às 16:38)

ferreira5 disse:


> Irá entrar uma depressão por leste lá para dia 18...será que não trará um bocadinho de neve aqui para Bragança?




Quase de certeza que sim. Agora restará saber até que ponto o embate se dará onde está actualmente. Vejo nos modelos a mítica linha 528 a chegar a Portugal :assobio:

Pelo que vejo e penso primeira neve a haver será para o interior alentejano. Penso que o Kraliv vai estrear a maquineta este ano 

Depois...ela virá por aí acima...e pessoal da zona da Serra da Estrela/Gerês/Bragança vai ser um fartote 

Ui qua bom... 

Ainda assim, continuo a achar que com espessuras daquelas (thickness) as isos andam baixinhas e depois o frio a 500 também não é pouco. Acho que o GFS ainda anda a "anhar" 

2ª feira não há que enganar, ou dá molho ou congelador 

Sinceramente e comparando com outros modelos acho que vai congelar e +=


----------



## RMira (13 Dez 2007 às 16:39)

spiritmind disse:


> faz-me lembrar janeiro 2006



A mim também


----------



## squidward (13 Dez 2007 às 16:55)

spiritmind disse:


> faz-me lembrar janeiro 2006



Deus te oiça....quero dizer, S.Pedro te oiça


----------



## squidward (13 Dez 2007 às 16:59)

mirones disse:


> Quase de certeza que sim. Agora restará saber até que ponto o embate se dará onde está actualmente. Vejo nos modelos a mítica linha 528 a chegar a Portugal :assobio:
> 
> Pelo que vejo e penso primeira neve a haver será para o interior alentejano. Penso que o Kraliv vai estrear a maquineta este ano
> 
> ...



agora a serio, achas que é capaz de se repetir o episodio de 29 de janeiro de 2006 e chegar mesmo a nevar em sitios quase "impensaveis" como por exemplo aqui o cartaxo????
é que ja tenho saudades da bela neve, ja que em janeiro deste ano nevou em lisboa mas aqui nao


----------



## RMira (13 Dez 2007 às 16:59)

Vejam esta carta do ensemble GEFS!

http://91.121.94.83/modeles/gens/run/gens-0-0-114.png?12


----------



## RMira (13 Dez 2007 às 17:04)

squidward disse:


> agora a serio, achas que é capaz de se repetir o episodio de 29 de janeiro de 2006 e chegar mesmo a nevar em sitios quase "impensaveis" como por exemplo aqui o cartaxo????
> é que ja tenho saudades da bela neve, ja que em janeiro deste ano nevou em lisboa mas aqui nao




Com a quantidade de 29 de Janeiro não mas a manter-se este cenário acredito que poderá nevar a cotas baixas. O ano passado mostrou que a meteorologia não é só ir à máquina de calcular e fazer iso 0 + iso -35 = cota X.

No fundo acredito pois está muito ar frio acumulado e temos a linha 528 dam pertissimo de Portugal. Claro que não falo em acumulações, falo em aguaceiros como este ano no dia 28 de Janeiro, algo do género.

Pode acontecer o oposto que será a frente maritima vencer e bye bye mas eu acredito


----------



## Gilmet (13 Dez 2007 às 17:08)

o IM prevê minimas de *1ºC* e máximas de *9ºC *para lisboa no dia 16. Embora esta previsão não seja das mais fiáveis, gosto de acreditar.



Domingo, 16 de Dezembro de 2007  
00UTC às 12UTC 
[actualização: 2007-12-13 16:13:06]  

Céu limpo 
Temperatura do ar: Min. *1 ºC* 
Max. *9 ºC* 
Intensidade do vento: Fraco  


se assim fosse talvez fosse batido o minimo anual da cidade de lisboa. Não tenho a certeza mas acho que até ao momento são 2ºC


----------



## Vince (13 Dez 2007 às 17:29)

mirones disse:


> Os modelos estão mesmo muito baralhados. Ontem alertei para a possibilidade do encontro entre massas de ar frio e maritimo se dar mais a oeste ou leste. Nesta saída o GFS volta a resfriar Portugal e a colocar o choque mais a oeste, favorecendo assim uma possivel entrada de ar frio com aguaceiros de neve em vários locais de Portugal. Começo a acreditar que isso vai mesmo acontecer e onde menos se espera



Curioso ele ter recuado novamente mais para Oeste depois de 3 run's, parecia decidido, afinal não, ainda muita coisa pode mudar.

Para neve no nordeste e terras altas centro e norte este cenário em termos de frio é melhor que o outro, só que depois falta a água no nordeste...

Para chuva seria preferivel a situação anterior. Quanto a surpresas de neve a cotas mais baixas em sitios invulgares, quer numa quer noutra não sou crente, mas como não há 2 sem 3, que venha o milagre que prometo que também vou à missa


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2007 às 17:39)

Eu acho que ainda falta bastante tempo, os modelos ainda podem dar muitas voltas. Uma coisa é certa, até 2ª feira, pelo menos, vamos ter umas boas geadas, depois logo se vê.


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2007 às 17:41)

Gilmet disse:


> o IM prevê minimas de *1ºC* e máximas de *9ºC *para lisboa no dia 16. Embora esta previsão não seja das mais fiáveis, gosto de acreditar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lisboa/Gago Coutinho 2,8ºC no dia 26 de Janeiro.

http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_rc_01_07.pdf


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2007 às 17:44)

O IM pintou quase todo o país de amarelo, deixando de fora os distritos da Guarda, Viseu e Portalegre.


----------



## Vince (13 Dez 2007 às 17:55)

Vince disse:


> Curioso ele ter recuado novamente mais para Oeste depois de 3 run's, parecia decidido, afinal não, ainda muita coisa pode mudar.



Afinal não é bem assim, ele mete novamente mais a Oeste mas depois nos dias seguintes ela encosta-se ao NW,em vez de se dissipar no Sul. Uma evolução a partir dos dois anteriores cenários.

Antes/Depois


----------



## Gilmet (13 Dez 2007 às 18:01)

Dan disse:


> Lisboa/Gago Coutinho 2,8ºC no dia 26 de Janeiro.
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_rc_01_07.pdf



obrigado pela informação. Não tenho registos de lisboa, só daqui de mira-sintra.
Nesse dia chegou aos 2,5ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Dez 2007 às 18:11)

Boas!

Olhando para os modelos, fiquei desanimado, é pouca precipitação e dps o mais provavel é nem ocorrer!  Mas prontos! Quero acreditar que pode acontecer!

Agora em Lx! Não me parece! Se nevar nos locais habituais ( Bragança e CIA já estará muito bom...)

A ver vamos! Mas...


----------



## Vince (13 Dez 2007 às 18:17)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Amigo Rog por acaso sabes-me explicar pq que aqui em São Miguel tenho registado minimas tão altas nestes ultimos dias? Sempre á volta dos 18ºC. Mesmo para cá são bastante altas tendo em conta que estamos em Dezembro, o normal era andarem entre os 13 e os 14ºC.



Descnheço as razões, mas o que já tinha notado aqui anteriormente é a anomalia da água no Atlântico, antes mais localizada a norte, mas agora muito mais abrangente e da ordem dos 2Cº aí na zona dos Açores. Assim vão diminuir as esperanças que tinha de podermos ver finalmente um mês de Dezembro bastante frio nos relatórios mensais do clima global a nivel de Hemisfério Norte.


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2007 às 18:22)

Em Bragança também


----------



## JAlves (13 Dez 2007 às 18:30)

spiritmind disse:


> faz-me lembrar janeiro 2006



Mais propriamente no dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006 (domingo) sensivelmente ás 14/15 horas. Dia em que o meu Pai fez 60 anos e que se tornou inesquecível!


----------



## ACalado (13 Dez 2007 às 20:30)

JAlves disse:


> Mais propriamente no dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006 (domingo) sensivelmente ás 14/15 horas. Dia em que o meu Pai fez 60 anos e que se tornou inesquecível!



esta saida das 12h não foi la grande coisa pois quando começam a adiar os eventos não é muito bom sinal


----------



## Brigantia (13 Dez 2007 às 21:00)

spiritmind disse:


> esta saida das 12h não foi la grande coisa pois quando começam a adiar os eventos não é muito bom sinal


É verdade, esta saída retirou quase toda a precipitação Vamos ver a das 18Z, o frio já está lá agora falta a


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Dez 2007 às 21:33)

Bom amigos! Lamento! Pufffff! Foi-se tudo!

No Rain! 

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2736717


----------



## ACalado (13 Dez 2007 às 21:56)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom amigos! Lamento! Pufffff! Foi-se tudo!
> 
> No Rain!
> 
> http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2736717


----------



## Gilmet (13 Dez 2007 às 22:16)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom amigos! Lamento! Pufffff! Foi-se tudo!
> 
> No Rain!
> 
> http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2736717



pois é tens razão. À tarde o freemeteo previa uma precipitação total de 53,2mm aqui para a regiao, mas agora prevê 1,7mm.

mas segundo o site essa precipitação ira ocorrer numa altura em que a temperatura prevista é de 5,0ºC...


----------



## Brigantia (13 Dez 2007 às 22:18)

spiritmind disse:


>



Calma pessoal, acho que o interior Centro e o interior alentejano ainda se vão safar.


----------



## Nuno (13 Dez 2007 às 22:35)

Brigantia disse:


> Calma pessoal, acho que o interior Centro e o interior alentejano ainda vão safar.



Muita coisa vai correr nestes dias, so digo máquinas em acção


----------



## Vince (13 Dez 2007 às 22:51)

spiritmind disse:


>



Faltam uns 18 run's até à data. Se começas já a gastar a corda toda não te sobra nada para o Inverno


----------



## Agreste (13 Dez 2007 às 23:06)

Aqui prós Algarves interessava mais água em estado liquido. De todo o modo penso que as probabilidades são matemáticamente remotas. A meu ver a borrasca vai-nos cair em cima e fazer desaparecer o tempo seco e frio que vamos começando a ter em cima das nossas cabeças. Não deve chegar a neve.


----------



## Luis França (13 Dez 2007 às 23:08)

Atenção gentes do Algarve:

A água do mar vai encontrar-se em plena ebulição já no próximo sábado. Verifiquem a temperatura da água do mar em Faro (118ºC).

É o primeiro sinal do dito aquecimento global ou, neste caso, regional


----------



## Blizzard (13 Dez 2007 às 23:15)

Hé, hé, hé, o mar tá feit'num cão!!!! 

Mas as boas noticias começam a surgir,e como é obvio não é de neve que tou a falar.

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2267226


----------



## Teles (13 Dez 2007 às 23:19)

Não entendo muito de metereologia mas este desde a dois anos nuca me falhou e é so para a zona Lisvatejo


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Dez 2007 às 23:21)

Blizzard disse:


> Hé, hé, hé, o mar tá feit'num cão!!!!
> 
> Mas as boas noticias começam a surgir,e como é obvio não é de neve que tou a falar.
> 
> http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2267226



Ai que o Blizzard já fala à olhanense eu até acho que vamos ter um furação categoria 7 no Algarve as águas a 118ºC  o mar tá feito num cão nem há choco nem berbigão 

Falando agora a sério a precipitação continua lá mas menos que a precipitação exorbitante que o GFS neste site apresentou na run das 6 que mandava para Faro/Aeroporto cerca de 150 mm de 3ª feira a 5ª feira mas com 4ª feira perto dos 100 mm.
http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample.shtml?text=LPFR


----------



## Teles (13 Dez 2007 às 23:22)

desculpem mas nao entrou o endereço la diz que do dia 18 ao dia 20 vamos ter percepitaçã0 rasoavel


----------



## Bgc (14 Dez 2007 às 00:09)

O wunderground dá precipitação para Bragança a partir de 3ª...com temperaturas mínimas e máximas bem próximas e sugestivas de precipitação sob a forma de neve!   


http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08575.html


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Dez 2007 às 00:16)

É lá! Lagos domina a cena!

Muito bem vindo ao Forum!

A nebe foi-se!!!

Melhorou:

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2740761


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2007 às 00:22)

No caso de haver precipitação só será daqui a 5 dias. É muito difícil estar a prever cotas de neve a essa distância. 
Parece haver, no entanto, uma forte probabilidade de que a precipitação venha mesmo desta vez.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Dez 2007 às 00:37)

Para mim as previsões continuam iguais muita chuva quem sabe neve e algum vento.





Viva o ECM


----------



## Bgc (14 Dez 2007 às 00:44)

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2264508


Cuidado com a neve em Portalegre!!!


----------



## Relâmpago (14 Dez 2007 às 01:02)

Olá

http://www2.wetter3.de/Fax/00_UKMet_Boden+132.gif

Segundo esta carta lá para dia 18 e seguintes, talvez haja qualquer coisa. Contudo, é difícil dizer ao certo. A metereologia estatística falha algumas vezes. Entre as duas depressões, para sul, há outro anticiclone. Esperemos que seja somente a passagem em crista anticiclónica. A outra depressão, mais cavada, deve dirigir-se para a Islândia, atendendo ao formato do sector quente. Portanto, estamos dependentes de vários factores:

1- Manutenção da depressão centrada a oeste de Portugal e consequente enfraquecimento do campo anticiclónico ligado ao anticiclone forte centrado na Escandinávia. 
Logo, influência directa da depressão e sistemas frontais e muita   

2- Enfraquecimento ou enchimento da dita depressão e manutenção ou fortalecimento do campo anticiclónico que, eventualmente se poderá ligar ao outro que existe no Atlântico, sobre os Açores.
Logo, desgraça  e muito pouca precipitação.

3- Formação de um campo depressionário, a SW do Algarve, que junto com a depressão que existe a W, poderá dar uma situação de chuva intensa nas regiões do sul e na Madeira. O norte será menos afectado.

Prefiro o cenário 1, pois irá trazer chuva e neve abundantes, mas não catastróficas, a todo o País. Prefiro que esta situação de alternância entre sistemas frontais e cristas anticiclónicas se mantenha por muito tempo, pois já urge. Quanto à Madeira e Açores irão beneficiar também com esta alternância, embora nas Ilhas não haja situação de seca.

Edit:

Temperatura actual oficial  em Lisboa: 8º C; pressão: 1026 mb
Temperatura do lado de fora da minha casa: 5º C


----------



## Fil (14 Dez 2007 às 01:28)

Quem vai ter um fartote de neve vai ser a Espanha (centro e leste), para não variar... Quando a precipitação a sério chegar até nós já a cota vai andar demasiado alta como para algum de nós a poder ver sem sair de casa. Nada de novo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Dez 2007 às 08:42)

Fil disse:


> Quem vai ter um fartote de neve vai ser a Espanha (centro e leste), para não variar... Quando a precipitação a sério chegar até nós já a cota vai andar demasiado alta como para algum de nós a poder ver sem sair de casa. Nada de novo.



Pois! Eu já havia dito isso! É sempre assim! Levante espanhol vão ser os grandes sortudos!


Bom! Estou de saída para Chaves! Acaba de falecer o meu avô! Até logo!


----------



## RMira (14 Dez 2007 às 10:08)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom! Estou de saída para Chaves! Acaba de falecer o meu avô! Até logo!



Sendo sempre dificil dizer algo nestes momentos as minhas maiores condolências a ti e a toda a tua familia pela perda do teu ente querido


----------



## RMira (14 Dez 2007 às 10:24)

Quanto aos modelos continuo na minha e depois de ver a linha iso 0 à cota 0!!! a aproximar-se da fronteira portuguesa ainda mais motivos tenho para acreditar que vamos ter surpresas...assim chova entre domingo à noite e 2ª de manhã!


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Dez 2007 às 10:45)

mirones disse:


> Quanto aos modelos continuo na minha e depois de ver a linha iso 0 à cota 0!!! a aproximar-se da fronteira portuguesa ainda mais motivos tenho para acreditar que vamos ter surpresas...assim chova entre domingo à noite e 2ª de manhã!



Estou contigo


----------



## vitamos (14 Dez 2007 às 10:48)

Eu surpresas ainda acredito embora menos. Mas todas as  previsões que tenho visto não apontam para precipitação dom e 2ª... Mas Deus te ouça Mirones! Esse optimismo é bom... há que ter esperança.

Eu para o fim de semana so vou apanhar o frio. Daqui a umas horitas vou para Vilar Formoso, no Domingo para a Guarda... Um fim de semana de frio mas mais uma vez frustração por não ver neve (nunca acerto com os fins de semana brancos) 

Um bom fim de semana a todos... gostava de ver este forum segunda a explodir de agitação, era bom sinal!


Para o Flaviense 21. Um abraço de consolo neste momento concerteza difícil. Força aí.


----------



## RMira (14 Dez 2007 às 11:13)

A esperança tem de estar patente até porque depois da treta de Outono que tivémos nada melhor que um certo elemento para nos animar 

Reparem no ensemble!

http://91.121.94.83/modeles/gens/run/gens-0-1-96.png?6

http://91.121.94.83/modeles/gens/run/gens-0-0-96.png?6

E agora a cereja no topo do bolo!

http://91.121.94.83/modeles/gens/run/gens-0-2-96.png?6


Tão a pensar o mesmo?


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Dez 2007 às 11:16)

mirones disse:


> A esperança tem de estar patente até porque depois da treta de Outono que tivémos nada melhor que um certo elemento para nos animar
> 
> Reparem no ensemble!
> 
> ...



Isto é de doidos se neva em Dezembro envio uma mala térmica cheia de neve ao Al Gore


----------



## RMira (14 Dez 2007 às 11:20)

Mário Barros disse:


> Isto é de doidos se neva em Dezembro envio uma mala térmica cheia de neve ao Al Gore





Mário, acho que ele diria que é por causa de andar a nevar em Lisboa e arredores que o aquecimento global é preocupante


----------



## Tiagofsky (14 Dez 2007 às 11:21)

Mário Barros disse:


> Isto é de doidos se neva em Dezembro envio uma mala térmica cheia de neve ao Al Gore



Pela run das 06z n é muito famoso...Vamos esperar pelas runs da tarde, k ai os gajos ja estao bem acordados e vêm as coisas km deve ser..!!Ai é k vai for!  Eu continuo a acreditar q o pai natal este ano nos da kkc extra...!


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Dez 2007 às 11:26)

Mesmo que nada aconteça a tendencia está lá e isso é que é muito importante porque mais cedo ou mais tarde acaba por haver algo parecido  eu pensava que estas tendencias só iam aparecer lá para o fim de Dezembro  afinal enganei-me Janeiro vai ser brilhante.


----------



## HotSpot (14 Dez 2007 às 11:27)

Eu aconselho a não criarem muitas expectativas para Neve em Lisboa. Deixem vir Janeiro porque este episodio não vai dar em nada.

Seria quase um milagre nevar no principio da proxima semana. Se nevar em Bragança, Covilhã já é muito bom...

De qualquer forma esta semana e a próxima são muito interessantes. Agora estamos com muto frio, depois de 2ª com muita chuva. 

Para Janeiro sabe-se lá o que poderá vir...


----------



## RMira (14 Dez 2007 às 11:27)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Pela run das 06z n é muito famoso...Vamos esperar pelas runs da tarde, k ai os gajos ja estao bem acordados e vêm as coisas km deve ser..!!Ai é k vai for!  Eu continuo a acreditar q o pai natal este ano nos da kkc extra...!



Engraçado o NOGAPS também puxa no mesmo sentido do ensemble 

http://91.121.94.83/modeles/nogaps/run/nogaps-0-96.png?14-12

http://91.121.94.83/modeles/nogaps/run/nogaps-1-96.png?14-12

http://91.121.94.83/modeles/nogaps/run/nogaps-2-96.png?14-12


----------



## Tiagofsky (14 Dez 2007 às 11:35)

Pois, mas já viram a discrepancia entre o GFS eo NOGAPS por exemplo?Há aqui coisas que fazem com que não bata a cara com a careta, mas é o k eu digo...ainda era muito cedo p lançarem modelos...as 6 da matina sao violentas p kk um!! na proxima run ja devemos ter uma maior concordancia, e ai sim pode haver mudanças...!O GFS neste caso ta em minoria..!


----------



## Aurélio (14 Dez 2007 às 11:36)

Bom dia ... estou a ver que a malta está muito mais animada ....

Tenho verificado os modelos desde Quarta-Feira e diria que tudo é muito cedo ainda para falar, dependendo tudo da forma como essa depressão vá evoluir. 
Em termos de neve, eu diria que se o frio aguentar-se até Terça-Feira, então é bem possivel que ocorra alguns aguaceiros de neve, no interior do país na Terça-Feira (segunda nem pensar), mas contudo não será muita.
Se chover será muito mais provável no litoral Oeste, sendo que contudo se chover no Interior será em forma de neve, certamente logo acima dos 600 metros, devido á persistência do frio em Portugal.

Contudo aqui ainda ninguém referiu o vento, não sei se analisaram os gráficos do vento mas a conjugação dessa depressão e do anticiclone pode trazer ventos muito fortes da ordem dos 100 km/h ao litoral de Portugal, em particular a Sul do Cabo Carvoeiro, e pelo que vi para a semana poderá ser muito mais vento do que chuva dependendo esta da localização da depressão, podendo até nem chover!!! 







Como não aparece (será o caminho demasiado longo????) mete o endereço:
http://www.westwind.ch/?page=gfsm
PS: desculpem o testamento


----------



## RMira (14 Dez 2007 às 11:39)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia ... estou a ver que a malta está muito mais animada ....
> 
> Tenho verificado os modelos desde Quarta-Feira e diria que tudo é muito cedo ainda para falar, dependendo tudo da forma como essa depressão vá evoluir.
> Em termos de neve, eu diria que se o frio aguentar-se até Terça-Feira, então é bem possivel que ocorra alguns aguaceiros de neve, no interior do país na Terça-Feira (segunda nem pensar), mas contudo não será muita.
> ...



É verdade Aurélio e o vento poderá ser o pior inimigo para a neve...


----------



## RMira (14 Dez 2007 às 11:42)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Pois, mas já viram a discrepancia entre o GFS eo NOGAPS por exemplo?Há aqui coisas que fazem com que não bata a cara com a careta, mas é o k eu digo...ainda era muito cedo p lançarem modelos...as 6 da matina sao violentas p kk um!! na proxima run ja devemos ter uma maior concordancia, e ai sim pode haver mudanças...!O GFS neste caso ta em minoria..!




Também penso o mesmo que tu no que se refere às 6Z, assim como também não ligo muito à das 18Z. Vamos então esperar pelas 12Z. Às vezes uma ligeira alteração no caminho do jet e puff faz toda a diferença.


----------



## jpmartins (14 Dez 2007 às 12:26)

Amigo Flaviense
Força é o que é preciso nestes momentos.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Dez 2007 às 13:15)

Amigo Flaviense os meus sinceros pesames! Também já passei por isso. Um abraço de conforto!!


----------



## Brigantia (14 Dez 2007 às 13:40)

Um abraço Márcio e força.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Dez 2007 às 14:03)

Os meus pesames, Marcio, e um abraço recheado de força para superar estes momentos.


----------



## RMira (14 Dez 2007 às 15:58)

http://91.121.94.83/modeles/gfs/run/gfs-3-90.png?12
:assobio:


----------



## Snow (14 Dez 2007 às 16:10)

Os meus pesamos amigo Flaviense!! Força!!

impressão minha, ou a run das 12 horas melhorou as coisas pa madrugarada de Terça.


----------



## RMira (14 Dez 2007 às 16:14)

Snow disse:


> impressão minha, ou a run das 12 horas melhorou as coisas pa madrugarada de Terça.



O GFS está a afastar o contacto entre a frente maritima e a massa de ar frio cada vez mais para oeste de saída a saída. Não contem com o que se vai passar às 18Z mas a saída das 0Z pode dizer e muito. Acredito cada vez mais que a 528 dam vai entrar em Portugal (já está a tocar a norte) e o jet vai tender a empurrá-la mais para baixo 

Vamos ver o emsemble que começa a sair daqui a pouco 

Estou a gostar e muito!


----------



## Gilmet (14 Dez 2007 às 16:29)

O IM abandonou a previsao de 1ºC de minima para domingo, masl ançou uma previsao melhor, pelo menos em termos de minimas!

2ª Feira, 17 de Dezembro de 2007  
00UTC às 12UTC 
[actualização: 2007-12-14 16:11:23]  
 Céu limpo 

Temperatura do ar: *Min. 0 ºC *
*Max. 10 ºC * 
Intensidade do vento: Fraco    
Estado do Mar  

Temperatura da água: 16 ºC 
Altura das ondas: 1,5-2 m 


Já agora deixo tambem esta noticia


 Chuva de meteoritos esta madrugada
2007/12/14 | 09:23
Será uma das maiores do ano na Europa. Fenómeno ocorre anualmente
Os portugueses poderão apreciar sábado de madrugada uma das maiores chuvas de meteoros do ano na Europa, o Enxame das Gemínidas, fenómeno que decorre anualmente em Dezembro, disse esta sexta-feira à Lusa um especialista. 

O presidente do Observatório Astronómico de Lisboa (OAL), Rui Agostinho, explicou que em Dezembro a Terra cruza a órbita do asteróide Faetonte e são os «detritos» largados por este os responsáveis pela «chuva de estrelas» que decorre anualmente entre 7 e 17 de Dezembro. 

Melhor hora para apreciar fenómeno 

A mesma fonte acrescentou que a melhor hora para apreciar este fenómeno em Portugal é às 2h20 de sábado, quando o radiante se encontra mais alto no céu, estando previsto que este espectáculo se prolongue até ao nascer do Sol. 
em média, «poderão ser vistos 120 meteoros por hora».

 Os técnicos do OAL aconselham os interessados a observarem o fenómeno num local escuro, fora das luzes dos centros populacionais, com um horizonte desimpedido. 

Se o céu se apresentar límpido, os técnicos prometem uma visão de Marte (mesmo na constelação dos Gémeos) e das estrelas e constelações de Inverno «em todo o seu esplendor»: Aldebarã, Pleiades do Touro, Capela, Sirius, Procyon, os Gémeos Castor e Polux e Arcturus.

Fonte: www.portugaldiario.iol.pt


----------



## RMira (14 Dez 2007 às 16:47)

O emsemble está a ir no mesmo sentido do GFS, tudo para oeste e o frio para a PI!!!


----------



## ACalado (14 Dez 2007 às 16:47)

mirones disse:


> O GFS está a afastar o contacto entre a frente maritima e a massa de ar frio cada vez mais para oeste de saída a saída. Não contem com o que se vai passar às 18Z mas a saída das 0Z pode dizer e muito. Acredito cada vez mais que a 528 dam vai entrar em Portugal (já está a tocar a norte) e o jet vai tender a empurrá-la mais para baixo
> 
> Vamos ver o emsemble que começa a sair daqui a pouco
> 
> Estou a gostar e muito!



antes de mais nao poderia de dar uma palavra de conforto ao nosso amigo flaviense que deve estar a passar horas difíceis 

mirones era mesmo isso que ia dizer pois o jet de certeza que a vai empurrar um pouco mais para sul  frio está quase certo que dará para nevar a cotas relativamente  medias/baixas 600m/700 agora resta saber se existira precipitação


----------



## Snow (14 Dez 2007 às 16:49)

Vamos la ver é a precipitação!!

Ja mereciamos um natal branquinho em todo lado


----------



## Aurélio (14 Dez 2007 às 16:53)

Boas tardes ...  antes da análise á saida das 12H queria apresentar as minhas condolências ao Márcio e sua família pela perda de um ente querido seu. Eu sei bem o que isso porque perdi a minha avó há dois anos na véspera de Natal passei a ceia de Natal na Igreja da freguesia onde moro, enquanto na rua chovia torrencialmente. Os meus mais sinceros pêsames...


----------



## Aurélio (14 Dez 2007 às 17:00)

Analisando esta última saída ela vem em clara consonância com as outras saídas, mostrando chuva entre Terça á tarde/noite até Quinta de manhã, podendo durar até á tarde de Sexta-Feira no Sul.
Contudo retiraram a precipitação existente para o sul na Sexta e Sábado.
A partir das 180h, puxaram as depressões mais para Norte, mas mantendo a tendência de chuva entre 24 e 27 Dezembro como tem vindo a manter-se.

NOTA: O que parece mais de realce até ás 180h, é que voltam a "atirar" esta depressão mais para cima de nós e mais para o Norte, colocando novamente mais chuva para o Norte, fazendo com que o anti-ciclone da Escandinávia enfraqueça!!!
Não me admirava nada que a chuva a exitir ocorra praticamente (somente) no litoral Oeste


----------



## Vince (14 Dez 2007 às 17:22)

Márcio, um abraço solidário para esse momento difícil.

----

É sem dúvida o melhor run até agora para a neve no nordeste e altitudes médias/altas do interior centro, logo a partir da noite de 2ªfeira. Vamos lá a ver é quanto tempo dura este cenário. No resto do país há também o problema do vento com a depressão tão encostada a nós.






http://www2.wetter3.de/animation.html


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Dez 2007 às 19:17)

Márcio, deixo aqui os meus pêsames por este momento díficil, um abraço deste teu amigo.


----------



## hurricane (14 Dez 2007 às 19:29)

Os meus sinceros pesames também.

Em relação a este tempo, acho que ainda é muito cedo para dar as coisas como certas. O tempo muda a qualquer momento e com esta situação que temos tido, eu, chuva, só acredito quando vir.


----------



## Brigantia (14 Dez 2007 às 21:14)

Não resisto em colocar aqui isto
http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=4&gid=2742027

Lindo


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2007 às 21:20)

Os meus pêsames Márcio.



Eu já fico contente se vier alguma precipitação, seja sólida ou líquida


----------



## jonaslor (14 Dez 2007 às 21:20)

Amigo Flaviense, os meus sentidos pêsames pela perda do teu ente querido.


Que Venha um natal cheio de neve!!!!


----------



## Nuno (14 Dez 2007 às 21:21)

Um abraço amigo para ti companheiro Flaviense


----------



## ACalado (14 Dez 2007 às 21:23)

Brigantia disse:


> Não resisto em colocar aqui isto
> http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=4&gid=2742027
> 
> Lindo



tb nao resisto  cada vez tou mais convencido que será desta


----------



## filipept (14 Dez 2007 às 21:27)

Os meus pêsames ao Marcio.

-----------------

Quanto aos modelos, pelo meteociel (run das 12) a 84 horas teria neve de certeza á porta de casa, pois tinha frio suficiente a 850hpa e a 500.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Dez 2007 às 21:33)

Estamos todos contigo Márcio 

-----------------------

A situação é de doidos o norte vai ficar coberto de neve


----------



## ACalado (14 Dez 2007 às 21:37)

ta a sair a nova run


----------



## João Soares (14 Dez 2007 às 21:52)

Os meus pêsames, Marcio



Entao a neve ta prometida em POrtugal, mas qual e a cota??


----------



## Gilmet (14 Dez 2007 às 21:55)

Para aqui os modelos não prevêm neve, mas já me contento com a chuva... o freemeteo prevê 79,2 mm (57mm na quarta)


----------



## ACalado (14 Dez 2007 às 21:57)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Os meus pêsames, Marcio
> 
> 
> 
> Entao a neve ta prometida em POrtugal, mas qual e a cota??



amigo ainda não esta nada prometido pois ate agora está a faltar precipitação mas se houver precipitação haverá neve garantida acima dos 600/700m.
vamos esperar esta run


----------



## RMira (14 Dez 2007 às 22:02)

spiritmind disse:


> amigo ainda não esta nada prometido pois ate agora está a faltar precipitação mas se houver precipitação haverá neve garantida acima dos 600/700m.
> vamos esperar esta run



Boas,

Spiritmind começo a acreditar cada vez mais que até abaixo disso em certos locais!


----------



## ACalado (14 Dez 2007 às 22:03)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KPZ4WvjLCM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

a run das 18h comprova


----------



## filipept (14 Dez 2007 às 22:04)

A Run das 18 piorou.... na run das 12 a cota aqui no norte andaria bem abaixo dos 600m, mas daqui a pouco não cai em lado nenhum


----------



## ACalado (14 Dez 2007 às 22:06)

filipept disse:


> A Run das 18 piorou.... na run das 12 a cota aqui no norte andaria bem abaixo dos 600m, mas daqui a pouco não cai em lado nenhum



sim piorou mas temos de estar contentes pela tendência pois as runs das 18h são de todas as actualizações as menos credíveis mas é bom de ver a persistência da tendência. pensamento positivo


----------



## Brigantia (14 Dez 2007 às 22:13)

Acho que amanhã vão voltar a meter mais precipitação...eu já estou do lado dos optimistas


----------



## filipept (14 Dez 2007 às 22:14)

spiritmind disse:


> sim piorou mas temos de estar contentes pela tendência pois as runs das 18h são de todas as actualizações as menos credíveis mas é bom de ver a persistência da tendência. pensamento positivo



Mas vocês na Covilhã, assim como Bragança, terão neve quase de certeza.


----------



## Rog (14 Dez 2007 às 22:58)

Pêsames Marcio, força!



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Amigo Rog por acaso sabes-me explicar pq que aqui em São Miguel tenho registado minimas tão altas nestes ultimos dias? Sempre á volta dos 18ºC. Mesmo para cá são bastante altas tendo em conta que estamos em Dezembro, o normal era andarem entre os 13 e os 14ºC.
> 
> Aí pelo Funchal reparei que estava bem quente com 22,7ºC logo pela manhã. E tu quanto registaste de minima?



Realmente é extranho, por exemplo aqui, quando o tempo é do quadrante sul, ou do Leste, as temperaturas são sempre mais altas mesmo as mínimas. 
Aí poderá ocorrer o mesmo, e como vives numa zona algo abrigada dos ventos frios de Norte e Nordeste a temperatura pode não cair assim tanto.
Existe também as razões de aquecimento adiabático...

O Funchal durante todo o Inverno mantém temperaturas agradáveis, tanto nas mínimas que raramente descem abaixo de 15ºC.
No Norte da Madeira, as coisas são muito diferentes, as minhas mínimas nos últimos dias, são em média de 13ºC, e máx. 16 a 17ºC.


----------



## Skizzo (14 Dez 2007 às 23:52)




----------



## Skizzo (14 Dez 2007 às 23:57)

Tentei copiar o mapa de alertas do IM, n consegui! Alguem sabe como se faz?


----------



## Fil (15 Dez 2007 às 00:26)

Os meus pêsames Márcio, é um momento díficil mas faz parte das nossas vidas. Força!



Skizzo disse:


> Tentei copiar o mapa de alertas do IM, n consegui! Alguem sabe como se faz?



Tens que fazer print screen ao mapa 

Em relação à situação de terça/quarta, eu não estou nada confiante. Acho que à medida que a depressão se vai aproximando de nós, a cota de neve vai subir em flecha. Estas temperaturas baixas são apenas devido às inversões térmicas, é só chegar as nuvens e o ventinho que é num instante que voltamos à nossa triste realidade. Mas eu já estou como o Dan, sólida ou liquida, quero é que ela venha!

Neve nas serras, essa sim está assegurada!


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Dez 2007 às 00:28)

Fil disse:


> Os meus pêsames Márcio, é um momento díficil mas faz parte das nossas vidas. Força!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu tambem só já peço agua em qualquer estado o importante é que venha se não não tarda não á agua.


----------



## squidward (15 Dez 2007 às 00:37)

será capaz de nevar na serra do Montejunto???
lol


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2007 às 00:44)

O IM prevê, para Lisboa, 0ºC na segunda-feira. É já um valor bem baixo. Não conheço o mínimo absoluto de Dezembro na estação de Lisboa Gago Coutinho, mas a estação de Lisboa Geofísico têm um mínimo de 0,5ºC para Dezembro (no período de 1961-1990).


----------



## Skizzo (15 Dez 2007 às 01:59)

Fil disse:


> Os meus pêsames Márcio, é um momento díficil mas faz parte das nossas vidas. Força!
> 
> 
> 
> Tens que fazer print screen ao mapa



O meu computador n faz isso, paciencia...


----------



## ACalado (15 Dez 2007 às 02:15)

Skizzo disse:


> O meu computador n faz isso, paciencia...



boas amigo no teu teclado ades de la ter uma tecla que diz print screen depois abres o paint e metes colar.


----------



## Bgc (15 Dez 2007 às 02:21)

"hás-de"!


----------



## Skizzo (15 Dez 2007 às 04:39)

Cortei sem kerer o distrito de Faro. Está em alerta amarelo tb por causa do frio

Obg pela explicação!


----------



## RMira (15 Dez 2007 às 09:37)

Começa a ser lógico...toca a carregar as máquinas fotográficas! Pessoal do Norte, arranjem um limpa neves 

Pessoal do alentejo e beira alta, vai ser sempre a abrir 

Quem sabe não sobre algo 3ª de madrugada para Lisboa e Vale do Tejo


----------



## Brigantia (15 Dez 2007 às 09:45)

mirones disse:


> Começa a ser lógico...toca a carregar as máquinas fotográficas! Pessoal do Norte, arranjem um limpa neves
> 
> Pessoal do alentejo e beira alta, vai ser sempre a abrir
> 
> Quem sabe não sobre algo 3ª de madrugada para Lisboa e Vale do Tejo



vamos ver o que dá esta run mas isto está muito bom


----------



## RMira (15 Dez 2007 às 09:59)

Brigantia disse:


> vamos ver o que dá esta run mas isto está muito bom




Parece que o Jet está mais acima em latitude o que poderá ser mau mas atenção pois esta é a saída das 6Z. Vou esperar pelas 12Z.


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Dez 2007 às 10:57)

Nevará o suficiente para haver acumulação?


----------



## ACalado (15 Dez 2007 às 11:47)

ferreira5 disse:


> Nevará o suficiente para haver acumulação?



em principio sim  mas depois tem de ser atenção aquando a entrada da frente vinda do atlântico a neve passará a chuva devido a subida das temperaturas 

não resisto em colocar isto


----------



## ACalado (15 Dez 2007 às 12:13)

para já nem arriscam nada na previsão


----------



## Bgc (15 Dez 2007 às 12:31)

A partir de 2ªf já começam a entrar as nuvens pelo Sul, podendo já haver precipitação sob a forma de neve nas regiões do interior alentejano. Vejam o meteograma para Portalegre, por exemplo:

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2264508


----------



## jonaslor (15 Dez 2007 às 12:56)

Bom através deste meteograma, podemos já haver precipitação sob a forma de neve na regiao da serra da estrela (loriga). Vejam o meteograma para loriga, por exemplo: http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2738210

Venha ela bem compostinha


----------



## Pedro Canelas (15 Dez 2007 às 13:28)

Boas Jonaslor,

Vou passar o Natal a uma terrinha perto da tua ,com o nome de Abitureira, que pertence á freguesia de Vide(deves conhecer). Achas que depois do dia 19 irá cair neve na noite de Natal? Era um sonho que tenho esperança de ver realizado pois nunca vi neve nos ultimos 7 anos que ai passei o Natal.
Abraços


----------



## Skizzo (15 Dez 2007 às 14:18)

Faro deixa de estar sob alerta, mas Viana do Castelo, Coimbra e Leiria passam a estar sob o alerta amarela devido às baixas temperaturas.


----------



## Fil (15 Dez 2007 às 14:26)

A saída das 00h era excelente, quase de sonho, com a precipitação em forma de neve que previa dava para acumular uns 40 cm na cidade. Infelizmente a saida das 06h piorou bastante em relação a essa, mas deve dar para ver alguma neve logo de inicio para rapidamente passar a chuva. Mas estou com esperanças que estes dias de geada e o consequente enfriamento da superficie nos traga algumas surpresas, com neve a cotas inesperadas... 

No Alentejo o único local com possibilidades de ver neve é na serra de São Mamede, e mesmo aí não está fácil.


----------



## Weatherman (15 Dez 2007 às 15:36)

*Alerta Amarelo*



> O estado de alerta amarelo foi este sábado instaurado em 12 distritos do país, devido às descida das temperaturas que em algumas zonas vão chegar aos sete graus negativos.
> Segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), o alerta amarelo abrange os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Vila Real, Bragança, Aveiro, Coimbra, Castelo Branco, Leiria, Santarém, Lisboa, Setúbal e Évora.
> 
> A este cenário de frio escapam os distritos de Faro, Beja, Portalegre, Guarda, Viseu e Porto e as ilhas.
> ...



Ultimas do correio da manhã


----------



## Minho (15 Dez 2007 às 15:37)

Valha-nos a chuva e o vento!


----------



## jpmartins (15 Dez 2007 às 15:58)

Boa tarde Pessoal,
A semana promete, para aqui neve só me lembro de ter caído a uns bons 20 anos,sem dúvida que deve ter havido algum milagre). Mas com diz o amigo Minho venha chuva e vento com força, o IM para terça já prevê vento a 70 km/h para o litoral e 90km/para as terras altas. Como já foi referido o vento e a aproximação do sistema frontal poderá ser um inimigo  para a neve, pelo menos nas cotas mais baixas. O pessoal que tiver esse presentinho do pai natal que tire umas fotos, para o resto do pessoal de babar todo.
Vamos lá ver o desenrolar da situação, para já só queria umas boas chuvadas, porque a situação está a ficar grave.


----------



## Brigantia (15 Dez 2007 às 16:09)

O GFS mantem a tendência e que tendência
















Reparem bem nisto











Cada vez estou mais confiante, só tenho pena é que na Terça vou ter um dia complicado em termos de trabalho...


----------



## Brigantia (15 Dez 2007 às 16:19)

Lindo




Fonte: © freemeteo


----------



## Relâmpago (15 Dez 2007 às 16:39)

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/europe/surface_pressure.html

Olá

O anticiclone está a resistir e a fortalecer-se na Europa do norte. Para 3ª feira espera-se entrada de ar marítimo pelo sul. Estou a ver a depressão a Oeste muito fraquinha. Existe, também, um anticiclone no norte de África. Não espero grandes precipitacões. Devido ao ar frio pré-frontal é natural que haja queda de neve nas primeiras horas de precipitação (não no litoral). 
Não estou a ver, repito, grande coisa em termos quantitativos. Pelo menos para a semana.  
Talvez a Madeira tenha algo mais em termos de precipitação.

Em Lisboa, agora:

Temperatura do ar: 14º C
Pressão atmosférica: 1019 mb


----------



## Bgc (15 Dez 2007 às 18:27)

Analisando os 45.9mm de precipitação total para Bragança (sendo que só parte dela seja na forma de neve para já) quantos cm de neve acham que se podem acumular?

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2742027

Só espero que a temperatura caia a pique na 4ª, 5ª e 6ª e, aí sim, teríamos um fartote de neve


----------



## Fil (15 Dez 2007 às 18:36)

Eu achei a saida das 12h horrivel, não só para aqui como para todo o país. Muito menos precipitação e que cair ficaria quase toda a sul. Para aqui o GFS prevê apenas 2,12 mm de precipitação (em forma de neve), o que pode muito bem significar 0 mm que é o que tem acontecido nos últimos tempos. Na zona centro, para além da precipitação também há o problema de haver menos frio em altura, que pode complicar a queda de neve a cotas médias.

Como o Relâmpago disse, não vai haver grandes precipitações excepto a sul do Tejo, a maior parte vai ser descargada no mar. A ver as próximas saídas, mas estou cada vez menos optimista...


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Dez 2007 às 19:58)

Eu estou cada vez mais optimista vai chover a sério e vai haver uma mudança de padrão e o frio vai manter-se  já não falo em neve só falo em chuva porque se nevar nem que seje agua-neve no sul já é historico já não deve acontecer desde dos anos 20 em Dezembro 

Isto está bonito está  até os termometros do IM congelam...


----------



## Rog (15 Dez 2007 às 20:06)

Pelas várias run's dos últimos dias, vejo que a Madeira a tendência mantém-se, apenas pequenas alterações, mas o geral mantem-se, a partir de terça chuva até sexta-feira. Vento com rajadas até 90m/h... Talvez trovoadas... 
Uma semana interessante, sem excessos, mas equilibrada:


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Dez 2007 às 20:09)

Até ao final do ano o GFS prevê para Faro/Aeroporto uma boa quantidade de chuva

15 day TOTAL PRECIP: 133.4 mm and Convective: 67.7 mm

Se verificar-se será um mês chuvoso como já alguns anos não acontecia em Dezembro


----------



## storm (15 Dez 2007 às 21:52)

Os meus pesamos para ti Flaviense21 e para toda a tua família. 

-----------------------------------------------------------
Neve, quem falou em neve, se não for pedir muito podiam mandar alguma aqui para estes lados.
Mesmo que não chegue cá a neve, que venha a chuva para regar as batatas e afins 

Pessoal, alguém me pode explicar a partir de que ponto e de como se vê (nos modelos) a formação de geadas? É que ainda não encontrei grande coisa.



Cumps,


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Dez 2007 às 23:49)

[/URL][/IMG]

Estas tendencia dão cabo de mim  Janeiro Janeiro 

A partir de dia 19/20 abrem-se as comportas das nuvens.


----------



## jPdF (16 Dez 2007 às 00:05)

Alguém me explique... Não são só os modelos que enlouqueceram...
No IM colocam Temperaturas para Bragança na terça entre -4 e 2 ºC e a previsão é aguaceiros... não será de referir: Aguaceiro de Neve...???


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Dez 2007 às 00:10)

jPdF disse:


> Alguém me explique... Não são só os modelos que enlouqueceram...
> No IM colocam Temperaturas para Bragança na terça entre -4 e 2 ºC e a previsão é aguaceiros... não será de referir: Aguaceiro de Neve...???



Eles amanhã já tiram a chuva toda e baixam as temperaturas


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Dez 2007 às 00:27)

sem comentarios a ultima saida!
uma desilusao...resumindo muito frio neve nenhuma quando a chuva vier ja estaremos com uma temperaura mais elevada...
Resta janeiro o mês de todas as expectativas.


----------



## Brigantia (16 Dez 2007 às 01:15)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> sem comentarios a ultima saida!
> uma desilusao...resumindo muito frio neve nenhuma quando a chuva vier ja estaremos com uma temperaura mais elevada...
> Resta janeiro o mês de todas as expectativas.


Também não gostei desta saída mas tenho esperança que amanhã coloquem mais precipitação...


----------



## Vince (16 Dez 2007 às 08:42)

*Alertas do IM:*






http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Dez 2007 às 11:01)

Tudo continua a apontar para dias de muita chuva  quero lá saber da neve tudo é bem vindo primeiro um pontapé na seca ligiera.





Mesmo assim ainda é pouco por mim era um mês sempre a chover.


----------



## vitamos (16 Dez 2007 às 11:33)

Boas pessoal! Estou neste momento a teclar da Guarda onde o sol brilha e o frio até nem se faz sentir muito... pelo menos em comparação a vilar formoso de onde cheguei há pouco. E aí sim... Um gelo autêntico!

Acabei agora de reler os tópicos e mensagens desde sexta... (Um tipo desliga-se por uns dias e perde a acção toda :P)

Quanto á situação vamos ter esperança... Pelo menos parte de Portugal ficará branquinho... assim espero 

Por motivos profissionais, ja so devo ter computador daqui a três dias... espero ver isto ao rubro!
eheh!

Saudações a todos!


----------



## ferreira5 (16 Dez 2007 às 11:56)

3ª Feira, 18 de Dezembro de 2007  

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Vento fraco a moderado (inferior a 25 km/h) de sueste, tornando-se
gradualmente moderado (25 a 35 km/h) e moderado a forte
(30 a 50 km/h), com rajadas até 70 km/h, no Litoral a sul do Cabo
Mondego. Nas terras altas e nas zonas montanhosas, o vento será
forte a muito forte (40 a 60 km/h), com rajadas até 90 km/h.
Períodos de chuva, tornando-se mais frequentes e intensa no Litoral
a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro.
Queda de neve, até ao início da manhã, nas terras altas do Interior
Norte e Centro *acima dos 700 metros .*
Subida da temperatura mínima, mais significativa no Litoral. 

Será?


----------



## Relâmpago (16 Dez 2007 às 11:58)

Olá

A previsão do INMG para 3ª feira dá uma mudança das condições meteorológicas para melhor , especialmente nas regiões do sul, felizmente. Quanto a temperaturas previstas, não se espera neve para nenhuma das estações do sul , mas sim no norte   (pena eu não ir passar este ano o Natal ao Norte)

Esperemos que não seja só 3ª feira o único dia de chuva da semana.

Temperatura actual do ar, em Lisboa: 6º C
Pressão atmosférica: 1021 hPa

Edit:

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/charts/FSXX00T_84.jpg

Para 4º feira é muito possível que o litoral SW/sul receba precipitação significativa acompanhada de trovoadas


----------



## Blizzard (16 Dez 2007 às 12:24)

Boas, apesar de td, eu ainda não me queixo...


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Dez 2007 às 13:03)

Eu sim, não tenho razões de queixa e Blizzard vais fotografar as ondas de 7 metros 4ª feira na praia do Tonel para nós vermos 





TOTAL PRECIP: 159.5 mm and Convective: 51.9 mm para Faro/Aeroporto tirado deste site: 

http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LPFR


----------



## Blizzard (16 Dez 2007 às 13:22)

... só se for de noite 

... infelizmente alguém inventou aquela coisa que tem por nome "emprego"...

... pq é k chove é sempre durante a semana ????


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Dez 2007 às 13:25)

Blizzard disse:


> ... só se for de noite
> 
> ... infelizmente alguém inventou aquela coisa que tem por nome "emprego"...
> 
> ... pq é k chove é sempre durante a semana ????



Olha que os maiores eventos meteorológicos até se tem dado quase sempre ao fim de semana.


----------



## Vince (16 Dez 2007 às 13:38)

> *Baixas temperaturas em todo o país
> Frio: Évora em alerta laranja e nove distritos a amarelo
> *16.12.2007 - 11h09
> O distrito de Évora está hoje em alerta laranja, o segundo mais elevado, devido às baixas temperaturas registadas na região, de acordo com informações do Instituto de Metereologia (IM), que emitiu outros nove alertas amarelos devido ao frio.
> ...


(c) Público


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Dez 2007 às 13:41)

Pois é Vince só se lançam alertas depois do "acontecimento"


----------



## Vince (16 Dez 2007 às 13:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu sim, não tenho razões de queixa e Blizzard vais fotografar as ondas de 7 metros 4ª feira na praia do Tonel para nós vermos



Pois. Vento e ondulação a partir da tarde de 3ªfeira.

*Vento*






*Ondulação*


----------



## Minho (16 Dez 2007 às 14:55)

Segundo o IM terça-feira pode cair neve no interior a partir dos 700 metros no inicio da manhã. 






http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoTextual.jsp


----------



## PedroNGV (16 Dez 2007 às 15:07)

Amigos, peço desculpa pelo local onde estou a colocar esta questão, mas onde se pode aceder a esses meteograms?

Abraço!


----------



## Minho (16 Dez 2007 às 15:20)

PedroNGV disse:


> Amigos, peço desculpa pelo local onde estou a colocar esta questão, mas onde se pode aceder a esses meteograms?
> 
> Abraço!



http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready/cmet.html?


----------



## PedroNGV (16 Dez 2007 às 15:27)

Minho disse:


> http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready/cmet.html?



Obrigado!


----------



## squidward (16 Dez 2007 às 16:36)

se não vem neve para estes lados, paciência. Que venha mas é a Chuva e as Trovoadas, ja tenho saudades de ambos

Quanto á neve espero pelo próximo mês


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Dez 2007 às 17:12)

Olá amigos! Voltei! A net lá em Chaves estavava marada, mas ainda assim dei uma espreitadela aqui ao Forum!

Saí daqui sexta de manha! E não gostei do que vi por aí a cima! Vi milhares de eucaliptos secos (aqueles pikenos que foram plantados na reflorestação), vi cerca de meia duzia de fogos florestais, 2 deles de grande dimensão na zona do Marco/Amarante, vi rios secos e barragens quase sem água! Vi a Cordilheira Cantabrica despida de neve!
Gelo muito gelo! 
Hoje de manha o carro registou em Vila Verde da Raia -10ºC as 8:30 em Chaves às 8:40 ja com o sol radioso estavam -8ºC... O Tãmega está congelado e sem caudal! 

Pelo que vi na TVCi a neve vai cair em força na Catalunha até bem perto do mar! Que inveja!

Espero que chova e bem, pois a situação pelo menos a norte é preocupante!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Dez 2007 às 18:12)

Até não está mal!


----------



## ferreira5 (16 Dez 2007 às 18:13)

Dia 18 (martes)

En Canarias Se Preven Lluvias Moderadas Localmente Fuertes Y
Ocasionalmente Con Tormenta. En El Oeste De Castilla Y Leon, Sur
De Galicia Y Norte De Extremadura, Precipitaciones Debiles Que
Probablemente Se Extenderan Al Resto De La Mitad Occidental
Peninsular, Salvo Al Litoral Cantabrico. En Baleares Y Levante
Probables Chubascos Debiles Que Posiblemente Afectaran Tambien A
Andalucia Oriental, Este De Castilla La Mancha, Sureste De Aragon
Y Este De Cataluna. La cota De Nieve Sera De 600/700 M En La
Mitad Norte Y Centro Peninsular Y Baleares Subiendo Durante El
Dia Hasta 900/1000 M. En El Sur, 900 M Subiendo A 1200 M.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Dez 2007 às 18:26)

ferreira5 disse:


> Dia 18 (martes)
> 
> En Canarias Se Preven Lluvias Moderadas Localmente Fuertes Y
> Ocasionalmente Con Tormenta. En El Oeste De Castilla Y Leon, Sur
> ...



Pois é parece que a Espanha graças á sua altitude vai ter neve generalizada


----------



## ACalado (16 Dez 2007 às 18:39)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pois é parece que a Espanha graças á sua altitude vai ter neve generalizada



vais ver que ate as primeiras horas da tarde de terça vamos ter supresas
depois disso é que vai ser so chuva pois será aquando a frente começa a entrar


----------



## BrusselsOnLine (16 Dez 2007 às 18:41)

Boa noite! 
Sendo este o meu primeiro post neste fórum, que descobri por mero acaso, gostaria de saudar todos os membros. Escrevo desde Bruxelas, onde um Outono particularmente chuvoso está aos poucos a dar lugar a tempo seco e frio, devido a um anticiclone localizado no norte da Europa. A mínima em Bruxelas rondou hoje os - 2ºC e a máxima não ultrapassou os 3ºC. As previsões para os próximos dias são de continuação deste tipo de tempo, com ligeira subida de temperatura no final da semana. Ainda não nevou este ano. Aliás, nos 5 anos que já tenho disto, só nos 2 primeiros nevou com alguma intensidade.


----------



## ferreira5 (16 Dez 2007 às 18:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pois é parece que a Espanha graças á sua altitude vai ter neve generalizada



Eu vou ver neve...nem que seja na serra de Nogueira...1320m!!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Dez 2007 às 18:45)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu vou ver neve...nem que seja na serra de Nogueira...1320m!!!



Sim! No Alto Tras os Montes só não deve cair no vale de Chaves, Valpaços, Mirandela...


----------



## Bgc (16 Dez 2007 às 18:46)

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoRegional.jsp

AH AH AH!!  LINDOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Dez 2007 às 18:48)

Bgc disse:


> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoRegional.jsp
> 
> AH AH AH!!  LINDOOOOOOO!!!



Neve!!!!!!! lol


----------



## jonaslor (16 Dez 2007 às 18:48)

Sinceramente esperemos que neve para Loriga, 800 metros...se assim náo acontecer e se nevar para a Serra da estrela prometo que tirarei fotos para relagarem os vossos olhos


----------



## ACalado (16 Dez 2007 às 18:49)

tou com a fezada que está precipitação será de neve  não se esqueçam que os modelos podem nao estar a lidar bem com as temperaturas e não se esqueçam que tem estado muito frio nas camadas altas da atmosfera


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Dez 2007 às 18:50)

Sim nós tambem vamos ter neve tudo depende da altura em que o ar quente chegar  quem sabe ainda vamos ter umas surpresas pelo meio a madrugada de amanhã promete...os modelos andam um pouco perdidos nas temperaturas essencialmente o GFS e é por excesso.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Dez 2007 às 18:55)

sem duvida interior norte e centro ira ter neve  sortudos :P
aqui ja nao nevas ha mais de 20 anos:\

quero essas fotos!!!! :PP


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Dez 2007 às 18:56)

Os Srs do IM enlouqueceram!!!


----------



## Vince (16 Dez 2007 às 19:00)

BrusselsOnLine disse:


> Boa noite!
> Sendo este o meu primeiro post neste fórum, que descobri por mero acaso, gostaria de saudar todos os membros. Escrevo desde Bruxelas, onde um Outono particularmente chuvoso está aos poucos a dar lugar a tempo seco e frio, devido a um anticiclone localizado no norte da Europa. A mínima em Bruxelas rondou hoje os - 2ºC e a máxima não ultrapassou os 3ºC. As previsões para os próximos dias são de continuação deste tipo de tempo, com ligeira subida de temperatura no final da semana. Ainda não nevou este ano. Aliás, nos 5 anos que já tenho disto, só nos 2 primeiros nevou com alguma intensidade.



Olá, bem vindo ao Forum, é excelente termos mais membros por essa Europa fora, cá esperamos pelos teus registos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Dez 2007 às 19:00)

lol até e de admirar 
so de pensar que dia 11 de dezembro do ano passado fiz aquela reportagem na serra do marao cheia de neve  da me umas saudades! 
espero que este ano tenha uma surpresa para estes lados


----------



## ACalado (16 Dez 2007 às 19:02)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Os Srs do IM enlouqueceram!!!



olha que não  só pecam por não porem a guarda tb com neve pois tb irá nevar


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Dez 2007 às 19:08)

Comunicado válido entre 2007-12-16 18:55:00 e 2007-12-17 18:55:00 

*Assunto: Temperaturas Mínimas no Território do Continente*

O Continente tem vindo a ser afectado por uma massa de ar seco e frio que origina a ocorrência de temperaturas mínimas do ar inferiores aos valores médios para o mês de Dezembro, em especial nas regiões do Litoral. Estas condições meteorológicas deverão manter-se apenas para 2ªfeira, dia 17, prevendo-se que, a partir de 3ªfeira, dia 18, o Continente fique sob a influência de uma depressão centrada entre os Açores e a Península Ibérica, com ocorrência de precipitação e subida gradual da temperatura.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/prevComunicadosActivos.jsp

-------------------

Isto deve ser para rir agora que o frio está á beira do fim (temporariamente) é que se lembram de lançar um comunicado  tenham dó de mim  os portugueses e a prevenção não encaixam.


----------



## Vince (16 Dez 2007 às 19:12)

spiritmind disse:


> tou com a fezada que está precipitação será de neve  não se esqueçam que os modelos podem nao estar a lidar bem com as temperaturas e não se esqueçam que tem estado muito frio nas camadas altas da atmosfera



O HIRLAM no mesmo run (12z) difere bastante na precipitação para a mesma data/hora.


----------



## ACalado (16 Dez 2007 às 19:14)

Vince disse:


> O HIRLAM no mesmo run (12z) difere bastante na precipitação para a mesma data/hora.



vamos ver quem irá vencer


----------



## Vince (16 Dez 2007 às 19:33)

spiritmind disse:


> vamos ver quem irá vencer



Provavelmente um empate era o ideal  Que um tem precipitação e frio insuficiente, o outro tem frio mas praticamente nenhuma precipitação


----------



## ACalado (16 Dez 2007 às 19:36)

Vince disse:


> Provavelmente um empate era o ideal  Que um tem precipitação e frio insuficiente, o outro tem frio mas praticamente nenhuma precipitação



ora nem mais  tou a com a fezada é pena é a chuva da frente do atlântico ir derreter a neve que irá cair mas prontos é mellhor que nada


----------



## Brigantia (16 Dez 2007 às 19:53)

Aqui ficam os primeiros avisos de neve para Terça.



> *Zamora *
> 
> FENÓMENOS CON NIVEL DE ALERTA AMARILLO EN ZAMORA
> 20:40 HORA OFICIAL DEL 16/12/2007
> ...


Fonte: © INM


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Dez 2007 às 21:12)

O freemeteo mete ainda mais neve na ultima saída!

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=4&gid=2736717


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Dez 2007 às 21:32)

Muito Obrigado a todos pela força! Em 6 meses perder um tio de 40 anos que pos termo à vida e agora o meu avô é duro!

Muito Obrigado!

Va tmb n exagerem na neve porque eu quero ir passar o Natal a casa, n quero ficar pelo caminho...  N tenho correntes aqui comigo! Mando vir pelo correio?


----------



## Brigantia (16 Dez 2007 às 23:21)

O GFS mantêm alguma precipitação para Terça de manhã para Bragança, que a confirmar-se seria em forma de neve. Espero que seja o GFS a ter razão e não o HIRLAM que continua a não dar precipitação para esta região.

Meteograma de Bragança


----------



## Rog (16 Dez 2007 às 23:39)

As previsões mantêm a precipitação moderada a forte para a Madeira na madrugada de terça-feira, facto que merecerá um alerta amarelo que poderá ser colocado amanhã pelo Im.
Ao contrário dai no continente, os modelos mantêm-se praticamente inalterados nesta previsão de chuva forte nos últimos 3 dias, o que trará uma maior certeza da sua ocorrência.
Ficamos a aguardar na Madeira a chuva e as trovoadas... já para o fim do dia de amanhã.


----------



## Vince (17 Dez 2007 às 09:33)

> *Chuva e vento nos próximos dias*
> Nos próximos dias, oe Meteorologia prevê chuva e ventos fortes, uma situação que irá levar à mudança do alerta que foi lançado por causa do frio.
> ( 08:56 / 17 de Dezembro 07 )
> 
> ...


(c) TSF


----------



## Mago (17 Dez 2007 às 10:12)

Se não nevar pelo menos que venha chuva com fartura....


----------



## jonaslor (17 Dez 2007 às 11:00)

Então e neve???


----------



## Vince (17 Dez 2007 às 11:24)

jonaslor disse:


> Então e neve???



Em Espanha 
Pode ser que sobre alguma coisa para vocês na Serra.

*IM*


> Continente
> *2ª Feira, 17 de Dezembro de 2007*
> 
> Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, aumentando de nebulosidade nas regiões
> ...


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoTextual.jsp


*INM *


> *NEVADAS EN AMPLIAS ZONAS DE LA PENINSULA*
> Información elaborada el lunes 17 de diciembre de 2007
> 
> En el transcurso del día de hoy se mantendrá la inestabilidad en las regiones del Mediterráneo, con chubascos débiles o moderados y en ocasiones con tormenta. Esa inestabilidad y las precipitaciones se irán extendiendo durante la tarde de hoy y el día de mañana hacia el interior peninsular, cubriendo gran parte de la cuenca del Ebro y de la zona centro y pudiendo incluso aumentar en intensidad y frecuencia, llegando a última hora de mañana hasta el noroeste peninsular. Al ser muy fría la masa de aire que nos afecta la cota de nieve está siendo bastante baja, en torno a 600 metros en el área mediterránea y con tendencia a bajar, y podrá llegar hasta los 200 metros en el valle del Ebro, los 600 ó 700 metros en las dos mesetas y los 800 ó 1000 metros en el sureste peninsular. En el transcurso del dia de mañana martes la cota de nieve tenderá a subir.
> ...


http://www.inm.es/wwb/predi/enportada/p53tesp1.pdf


*CEAMET:*


> *Situación sinóptica*
> Lunes 17 de Diciembre de 2007
> 
> La Península Ibérica se encuentra inmersa en una situación sinóptica de tipo retrógrado, por la cual un potente anticiclón de bloqueo se ha instalado sobre el Mar del Norte mientras que un embolsamiento de aire frío se ha ido deslizando en dirección Sur hasta Italia con reflejo en una borrasca en superficie. Desde ahí ha comenzado a moverse de manera retrógrada, de Este a Oeste, inmerso en una circulación de vientos del Este que discurre entre el flanco Sur del anticiclón europeo y las bajas presiones mediterráneas. De esta manera, llegan hasta el Este peninsular tanto inestabilidad en niveles altos como nubosidad y humedad abundantes de manera que se dará una situación propicia para la aparición de precipitaciones en Baleares y la vertiente mediterránea que debido a las bajas temperaturas podrán ser de nieve en cotas medias o bajas. Entre el final de hoy Lunes y mañana Martes se espera que la inestabilidad en altura se vaya extendiendo hacia el interior de la Península aunque siendo algo más débil que en el Mediterráneo mientras que se mantendrá la entrada de vientos marítimos sobre el Este peninsular por lo que se mantendrá la posibilidad de precipitaciones. *A lo largo del final del Martes y primeras horas del Miércoles una borrasca atlántica se situará frente a las costas del Suroeste peninsular de manera que su embolsamiento asociado en niveles altos de la troposfera se unirá al resto de inestabilidad de la borrasca mediterránea. En niveles superficiales la borrasca impulsará vientos del Sur-Sudeste que provocarán un ligero ascenso de las temperaturas. De esta manera se espera que durante gran parte de la próxima semana la inestabilidad, con nubosidad y precipitaciones, se extienda a la mayor parte del territorio peninsular pero desplazándose el área más inestable desde el Mediterráneo al Oeste-Suroeste peninsular a partir del Miércoles. *No obstante, aún podrán darse algunas lluvias moderadas en puntos del litoral de la mitad Norte del Mediterráneo donde la exposición a los vientos del Sureste favorece las precipitaciones. Durante el fin de semana se espera que vaya remitiendo la inestabilidad para tender a condiciones más estables al inicio de la próxima semana.


http://www.ceam.es/ceamet/previsiones/previsiones.html


----------



## Relâmpago (17 Dez 2007 às 11:25)

Tal como eu pensava, vai-se cavar uma depressão a SW de Portugal continental, afectando mais as regiões do centro e do sul e a Madeira, com chuva forte, trovoadas e vento muito forte para o Continente.
Prevejo que possa haver alguns sarilhos com esta situação. O INMG deve colocar alertas, pelo menos laranja, em especial nas regiões do centro e sul. Se a massa de ar que vem de sul for suficientemente quente, há a possibilidade de se formarem tornados. Há uns anos atrás, com uma situação meteorológica idêntica a esta, Lisboa teve precipitação e vento muito fortes, acompanhados de forte trovoada. Caíram candeeiros de cimento da iluminação pública e árvores. Pelo que assisti, assemelhou-se a um pequeno tornado.

Passamos da bonança extrema à tempestade quase extrema. Irregularidades do clima que teimam em persistir...

Edit:

Neve só para Trás-os-Montes e somente amanhã. Tristeza para os que não estão lá


----------



## Luis França (17 Dez 2007 às 12:01)

No Funchal o panorama está interessante como documenta esta webcam:


----------



## Aurélio (17 Dez 2007 às 12:15)

Luis ... essa webcam não documenta nada .. porque não aparece a imagem 
............
O mais significativo nos próximos é claramente o vento que soprará muito forte com rajadas de 90 km/h no litoral e 110 km/h nas terras altas!!
A chuva aparece apenas como sendo constante na Madeira...porque aqui no Continente está sempre a variar sendo certo que será grande parte no Mar e no litoral....
No interior apesar do INM não dizer esta será sempre fraca!!
Não prevejo contudo que possam ocorrer grandes precipitações e as trovoadas deverão exitir somente no litoral !!


----------



## ACalado (17 Dez 2007 às 12:29)

bons dias eu cá continuo a dizer que vamos ter uma surpresa ate á manha de terça pois pelo menos no interior norte e centro irá cair mais precipitação do que está nos modelos  esta run meteu até mais frio


----------



## CidadeNeve (17 Dez 2007 às 13:06)

spiritmind disse:


> bons dias eu cá continuo a dizer que vamos ter uma surpresa ate á manha de terça pois pelo menos no interior norte e centro irá cair mais precipitação do que está nos modelos  esta run meteu até mais frio



Eu gostava de acreditar nisso mas o IM já retirou a previsão de neve para trás os montes e não incluiu neve para a Guarda. É uma pena, mas do que vi no passado não me recordo de nevar sem que o IM se antecipasse. De qualquer forma, a cota são os 900m e a Guarda está a 1000 e poucos.  

E também sabemos que a Covilhã, para o bem e para o mal, costuma guardar surpresas. Pode ser que o windchill ajude... 

Aproveito para felicitar o facto de teres orientado a tua camera para a serra  excelente ideia!!! 

a ver se temos então boas surpresas!


----------



## Vince (17 Dez 2007 às 13:15)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Eu gostava de acreditar nisso mas o IM já retirou a previsão de neve para trás os montes e não incluiu neve para a Guarda.



Eles na Previsão Descritiva ainda tem neve acima dos 900m.



> Queda de neve, até ao início da manhã, nas terras altas do Interior
> Norte e Centro acima dos 900 metros.
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoTextual.jsp


----------



## Gilmet (17 Dez 2007 às 13:50)

Por cá nada de neve, só chuva
Quanto a temperaturas, segundo o freemeteo, até dia 23 a mínima será de 6,2ºC e a máxima será de 15,4ºC
Chuva nos dias 18 a 23 (total 57mm), sendo que no dia 19 haverá maior precipitação: 34.1mm

Segundo o IM:
amanha: min: 9ºC  max: 13ºC (RETIRARAM TODA A NEVE PREVISTA PARA AMANHA PARA BRAGANÇA)
quarta: min: 11ºC  max: 13ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2007 às 13:59)

Só uma nota não se agarrem aos modelos muito menos ao IM


----------



## ferreira5 (17 Dez 2007 às 16:11)

EN CANARIAS SE ESPERAN LLUVIAS MODERADAS LOCALMENTE FUERTES Y
OCASIONALMENTE CON TORMENTA. EN LA ZONA CENTRO, SUR DE CATALUNA,
NORTE DE CASTELLON Y EN BALEARES PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES A
MODERADAS. EN EL RESTO DE ESPANA, SALVO EL NORTE DE CATALUNA Y DE
GALICIA, DONDE NO SE ESPERAN, POSIBILIDAD DE PRECIPITACIONES
DEBILES. LA COTA DE NIEVE SERA AL PRINCIPIO DE 200/500 M EN EL
NE, DE 400/700 EN EL RESTO DEL NORTE Y EN LA ZONA CENTRO, Y DE
800/900 EN EL RESTO, SUBIENDO A LO LARGO DEL DIA A 800/1300 M.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Dez 2007 às 16:12)

Está a sair  a run das 12H e o que se pode dizer é que a precipitação cada vez é menor .... tou a achar que isto cada vez mais será mais vento do que chuva até mesmo aqui no Sul!!

Odeio esta run, a depressão tinha que estar mais em cima de nós, a chuva vai ficar toda no mar .... que ódio


----------



## Mago (17 Dez 2007 às 16:23)

tenham calma isto vai dar em precipitação de certeza....


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Dez 2007 às 16:27)

ja se previa...
1º cota de 600 m de neve
2º cota de 900 m

amanha ja nem vai nevar so pa serra da estrela com alguma sorte!

espero q sejamos recompensados no nata!


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Dez 2007 às 16:29)

É o que eu vos digo...O Natal é que vai ser!Domingo vamos ter rotação dos ventos p o quadrante NE e vai trazer uma massa de ar bem freskinha que vem das já nessa altura bem nevadas serras espanholas e Pirineus..A temperatura a 500 hpa e 850 hpa sao mais que suficientes para trazer cá abaixo o elemento branco..!até la ainda sao especulações, mas eu continuo a insistir que vou fazer a mha viagem lá p cima p a minha aldeia d forma complicada pela IP4!


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Dez 2007 às 16:30)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> ja se previa...
> 1º cota de 600 m de neve
> 2º cota de 900 m
> 
> ...



Concordo ctg Charlie


----------



## Aurélio (17 Dez 2007 às 16:37)

Será que ainda não perceberam ... sem depressão não existe e os factores estão todos a conjugarem-se para que no Natal e Ano dê-se uma entrada de Nordeste .... mas fria e seca ... Por isso neve nem vê-la!!
  E se estão á espera de um Janeiro chuvoso ou nevoso estão muito enganados .... o tempo vai dar-me razão, assim como digo que vamos ver nos p´roximos dias ... muito mais vento e nuvens do que chuva/neve.

  Tomara que eu esteja enganado ... acho que preciso de um Calmex. Este Outono/Inverno dá cabo de mim!!!


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Dez 2007 às 16:41)

Aurélio disse:


> Será que ainda não perceberam ... sem depressão não existe e os factores estão todos a conjugarem-se para que no Natal e Ano dê-se uma entrada de Nordeste .... mas fria e seca ... Por isso neve nem vê-la!!
> E se estão á espera de um Janeiro chuvoso ou nevoso estão muito enganados .... o tempo vai dar-me razão, assim como digo que vamos ver nos p´roximos dias ... muito mais vento e nuvens do que chuva/neve.
> 
> Tomara que eu esteja enganado ... acho que preciso de um Calmex. Este Outono/Inverno dá cabo de mim!!!



Não nos livramos de um inverno seco, isso concordo ctg...Mas a rotação dos ventos no natal vai ser de tal forma efémera que vai apenas servir p refrescar...não ira alterar a pluviosidade, se bem que normalmente os ventos de nordeste tragam seca!

HAJA CORAÇÃO!


----------



## Gerofil (17 Dez 2007 às 17:03)

A possibilidade de queda de neve para amanhã nas terras altas do interior norte e centro depende da entrada de uma massa de ar muito fria precedente do continente europeu e que hoje começou a "atacar" o nordeste e o leste de Espanha. 
Se a situação retrogada se mantiver no sul da Europa, pode ser que essa massa de ar fria e húmida atinja o interior norte e centro, vinda de leste (porém, ela será cada vez mais seca à medida que vai cruzando a Espanha de Leste para Oeste); seria portanto óptimo que a depressão que se está a cavar a Oeste/Sudoeste da Península fique um pouco mais para Ocidente, de modo a afectar mais tarde (que o previsto) o território de Portugal Continental.
Caso a depressão se aproxime mais da Península, acabará por "matar" a entrada proveniente de Leste e "adeus" à neve.
Sugiro o acompanhamento de imagens de satélite no seguinte link:
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/eumet/neatl/loop-wv.html


----------



## Shibuya (17 Dez 2007 às 17:17)

Desde de mais, sou novo aqui.

Tava a ver a previsão para Lisboa e será que isto promete algo? 






Perdoem se eu não sei de nada lol é k tou a começar a aprender.


----------



## ACalado (17 Dez 2007 às 17:22)

eu continuo a dizer que irei ver neve a cair durante esta noite, passando a chuva de manha  já e melhor que nada

http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/ern.aspx


----------



## Aurélio (17 Dez 2007 às 17:28)

Shibuya disse:


> Desde de mais, sou novo aqui.
> 
> Tava a ver a previsão para Lisboa e será que isto promete algo?
> 
> ...



Bem vindo .... Promete mais nuvens do que chuva


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2007 às 17:47)

Para cotas de 1000m ou superiores não deve haver problema. Para cotas mais baixas, a situação só se irá definir quase no momento. Resta esperar.


----------



## jonaslor (17 Dez 2007 às 17:50)

Cá para mim, só deve nevar para cotas cima dos 1400 metros. Oxalá que me engane, pois adoraria que nevasse para 800 metros. No entanto para aqui o céu está limpinho, mas frio.


----------



## ACalado (17 Dez 2007 às 17:52)

jonaslor disse:


> Cá para mim, só deve nevar para cotas cima dos 1400 metros. Oxalá que me engane, pois adoraria que nevasse para 800 metros. No entanto para aqui o céu está limpinho, mas frio.



vais ver que vais ver nevar, sei que a precipitação é pouca, mas toda a que houver será em forma de neve isto até começar a entrar o ar quente proveniente da frente marítima.  vai dar para regalar a vista


----------



## Brigantia (17 Dez 2007 às 17:55)

spiritmind disse:


> vais ver que vais ver nevar, sei que a precipitação é pouca, mas toda a que houver será em forma de neve isto até começar a entrar o ar quente proveniente da frente marítima.  vai dar para regalar a vista



Eu também continuo a acreditar


----------



## jonaslor (17 Dez 2007 às 17:56)

spiritmind disse:


> vais ver que vais ver nevar, sei que a precipitação é pouca, mas toda a que houver será em forma de neve isto até começar a entrar o ar quente proveniente da frente marítima.  vai dar para regalar a vista



Esperemos que sim.. Que neva então tanto para cá como para ai!  
Será certamente então durante a noite, e manha certo?


----------



## ACalado (17 Dez 2007 às 18:02)

jonaslor disse:


> Esperemos que sim.. Que neva então tanto para cá como para ai!
> Será certamente então durante a noite, e manha certo?



sim se nevar será segundo os modelos a partir da 1h até começar a entrar o ar mais quente 

http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/ern.aspx


----------



## jonaslor (17 Dez 2007 às 18:06)

spiritmind disse:


> sim se nevar será segundo os modelos a partir da 1h até começar a entrar o ar mais quente
> 
> http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/ern.aspx



Pode ser que tenhamos essa sorte!!!!


----------



## jonaslor (17 Dez 2007 às 18:07)

Parece que vamos ter que ficar acordados para ver nevar...  ou então pode ser que se acorde com um manto branco!!!


----------



## Santos (17 Dez 2007 às 18:16)

spiritmind disse:


> sim se nevar será segundo os modelos a partir da 1h até começar a entrar o ar mais quente
> 
> http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/ern.aspx



Faço votos para que tenham a felicidade de ver nevar bem como todos os n/amigos de Bragança, Chaves e outras zonas do país onde essa possibilidade na realidade existe.
Com um pouco de sorte, amanhã ainda vão poder tirar fotos


----------



## Shibuya (17 Dez 2007 às 18:21)

Sim  neve po norte e chuva pa Lisboa 
lembrem-se de compartilhar o momento postem fotos lol


----------



## jonaslor (17 Dez 2007 às 18:24)

Shibuya disse:


> Sim  neve po norte e chuva pa Lisboa
> lembrem-se de compartilhar o momento postem fotos lol



Deus te ouça


----------



## João Soares (17 Dez 2007 às 18:37)

Por este andar, nunca mais vou ver neve pa zona do Porto.... So se for neve artificial 

So espera que caía neve e que voces postassem umas fotos para nos roermos-nos de inveja Era fixe que o frio se intensifica-se para que a chuva que viesse fossem em forma de neve....


----------



## Relâmpago (17 Dez 2007 às 18:49)

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/images/eurir_sat_200712171800.jpg


Eis o que se está aproximar da costa. Notam-se grandes células na parte sul da banda nebulosa. Se continuar assim e em desenvolvimento vamos ter festa   A Madeira está prestes a ter a sua visita. Quais são as condições na Madeira, Rog ou outro membro na Madeira? Devem começar a estar 'pesadas'. 

Bem, mais vale tarde do que nunca! Mas terá que chover muito este inverno para compensar a seca prolongada do outono.


Neste momento em Lisboa:

Temperatura do ar: 10º C
Pressão atmosférica: 1015 hPa (tem vindo a descer sensivelmente)


----------



## Vince (17 Dez 2007 às 19:05)

*A situação meteorológica dos próximos dias passa a ser feita num tópico de seguimento especial:*
http://www.meteopt.com/seguimento-m...possivel-neve-17-21-dezembro-2007-a-1606.html


----------



## Gilmet (17 Dez 2007 às 19:11)

spiritmind disse:


> sim se nevar será segundo os modelos a partir da 1h até começar a entrar o ar mais quente
> 
> http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/ern.aspx




Será que é possivel dizeres-me qual o site onde arranjaste esse painel?
Obrigado.


----------



## ACalado (17 Dez 2007 às 19:19)

Gilmet disse:


> Será que é possivel dizeres-me qual o site onde arranjaste esse painel?
> Obrigado.





http://www.meteoclimatic.com/index.php/pg.6.58.html


----------



## Gilmet (17 Dez 2007 às 21:35)

spiritmind disse:


> http://www.meteoclimatic.com/index.php/pg.6.58.html



Obrigado
Para amanhã na minha zona a cota de neve mínima é de 1200-1400m atingida logo de manhanzinha. À medida que o dia vai avançando a cota vai aumentando: 1800-2000m
Pena que nao haja nenhuma serra da estrela por aqui


----------



## Mago (18 Dez 2007 às 12:37)

Aproveitem bem esta semana pois na próxima poderá voltar a monotonia anticiclonica...


----------



## Minho (18 Dez 2007 às 15:57)

Não sei não Mago... o ECM está a prever uma semana de Natal muito interessante!


----------



## ACalado (19 Dez 2007 às 03:03)

por hoje me despeço com 4.5ºc com chuva e algum vento mas antes tenho de deixar isto dos nossos amigos Japoneses e Russos (os russos deve ser do vodka agora os japoneses nao sei)


----------



## RMira (19 Dez 2007 às 09:25)

Bons dias,

Espero que tenham tido aí um bom fartote de neve. A depressão entrou cedo pelo Sul e desfez um Natal branco antecipado cá por baixo também mas fico feliz por vocês!

Spirit, esses japocas são mesmo doidos  e ainda mais os russos


----------



## vitamos (19 Dez 2007 às 09:54)

Boas...

Pois é.. o pessoal do Norte e Serra da Estrela teve mesmo sorte! Parabéns! 

Aqui por Coimbra nem um floco... 

Também acho que a semana do Natal vai ser interessante... as previsões assim parecem indicar... mas como sempre cautela


----------



## squidward (19 Dez 2007 às 12:28)

o que acham deste cenário?


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2007 às 12:38)

Valores de temperatura bem baixos e até alguma neve, mas pouca, no interior do país. 
Não esquecer que é um cenário ainda muito longínquo.


----------



## squidward (19 Dez 2007 às 12:46)

ha que sonhar um pouco


----------



## ACalado (19 Dez 2007 às 12:55)

squidward disse:


> ha que sonhar um pouco



sim é verdade mas veremos as próximas saidas  mas pa próxima tem tem um pouco de atenção pois essa imagem está uns posts mais acima  abraço


----------



## jPdF (19 Dez 2007 às 13:34)

O Natal poderá não ser branco, mas a semana a seguir ao Natal e até ao ano novo, ainda vai ter muito para contar...
Deixo aqui os GFS já dentro das 180 Horas para esses dias:
[img=http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/3012/gfs1168wv8.png]
[img=http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/3012/gfs1168wv8.6fd863a68c.jpg]









Depois das 180 melhora, mas também já é sonhar muito alto:








A chuva não é muita e muita coisa ainda vai mudar,mas já será uma tendência!!!
Agora para todos nos divertirmos um pouco:


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Dez 2007 às 13:40)

Perfeitamente normal em Janeiro


----------



## vitamos (19 Dez 2007 às 13:47)

Eh pah! Guarda essa ultima imagem para mais tarde recordar!


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Dez 2007 às 13:48)

Não percebem nada disto esta é que é uma boa imagem  grande nevada no Algarve vai nevar como em  Fevereiro de 1954





Perfeito finalmente vou ver neve em Olhão
que alegria que vai ser


----------



## RMira (19 Dez 2007 às 13:50)

Apesar de serem cenários bonitos, muita calma pois estamos a falar a 384 horas de distância 

Se bem que parece começar a delinear-se algo para após 25 de Dezembro...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Dez 2007 às 13:52)

mirones disse:


> Apesar de serem cenários bonitos, muita calma pois estamos a falar a 384 horas de distância
> 
> Se bem que parece começar a delinear-se algo para após 25 de Dezembro...



Pois é mirones mais ainda é 0.25% daquilo que está para vir  hehe maldito CO2


----------



## RMira (19 Dez 2007 às 13:57)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pois é mirones mais ainda é 0.25% daquilo que está para vir  hehe maldito CO2



Será mais frio o Inverno que quente o Verão isso sem duvida.

Agora, era bem bonito...vamos sonhar. Se bem que eu começo a olhar a 180/192 horas e começo a pensar que aquilo não está muito bem explicado. Será que...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Dez 2007 às 13:59)

mirones disse:


> Será mais frio o Inverno que quente o Verão isso sem duvida.
> 
> Agora, era bem bonito...vamos sonhar. Se bem que eu começo a olhar a 180/192 horas e começo a pensar que aquilo não está muito bem explicado. Será que...



Verão ?? que raio de nome é esse  cá não há dessas bugigangas todas inovadoras...modernisses puff.


----------



## RMira (19 Dez 2007 às 14:00)

É bonito ver a 528 dam a 192h a entrar/atravessar Portugal...:assobio:


----------



## squidward (19 Dez 2007 às 14:09)

será que vou ver neve outra vez após 2 anos de interregno??


----------



## Vince (19 Dez 2007 às 14:14)

Pelo menos nestes dias em que há muita gente não regular no Forum e que pouco ou nada percebe de modelos, tenham sempre algum cuidado em realçar o caracter caótico e imprevisível de um modelo a longo prazo. 

Nos modelos, com as suas centenas de variáveis e equações, olhar para 300 horas é quase como olhar para um modelo hipotético de futebol que tenta prever o resultado de um Benfico-Porto ao minuto 43 daqui a 5 ano, inclusive o nome dos jogadores que marcarem os golos, mesmo que eles só venham a ser contratados daqui a uns anos


----------



## RMira (19 Dez 2007 às 14:17)

Vince disse:


> Pelo menos nestes dias em que há muita gente não regular no Forum e que pouco ou nada percebe de modelos, tenham sempre algum cuidado em realçar o caracter caótico e imprevisível de um modelo a longo prazo.
> 
> Nos modelos, com as suas centenas de variáveis e equações, olhar para 300 horas é quase como olhar para um modelo hipotético de futebol que tenta prever o resultado de um Benfico-Porto ao minuto 43 daqui a 5 ano, inclusive o nome dos jogadores que marcarem os golos, mesmo que eles só venham a ser contratados daqui a uns anos



Claro Vince, um verdadeiro euromilhões climático


----------



## squidward (19 Dez 2007 às 14:21)

mirones disse:


> Claro Vince, um verdadeiro euromilhões climático



...e como ainda não se paga imposto por sonhar um pouco


----------



## RMira (19 Dez 2007 às 14:34)

squidward disse:


> ...e como ainda não se paga imposto por sonhar um pouco



Até porque o sonho comanda a vida 

Vamos ver, os modelos apresentam bastante divergência de opiniões. O ensemble do GFS é exemplo disso:

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/MT8_Lissabon_ens.png


----------



## jPdF (19 Dez 2007 às 15:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> Verão ?? que raio de nome é esse  cá não há dessas bugigangas todas inovadoras...modernisses puff.



Pois, o PseudoVerão foi o que foi...Em vez de sol veio chuva;
O inverno também vai ser um PseudoInverno, em vez de Chuva virá Neve...
Esta a sair uma nova Run, vamos ver se estas tendências se mantêm, pelo menos para o pós-Natal!!!


----------



## filipept (19 Dez 2007 às 15:37)

O que parece certo é a instabilidade, mas ver o GFS (depois do russo e do Japones) a mostrar essa tendencia, começa a ser qualquer coisa, temos de ter cuidado e não criar grandes expectativas.


----------



## jPdF (19 Dez 2007 às 15:43)

Sim Vince a mais de 300 Horas ainda é uma miragem...
Mas a 180 o oásis está a começar a delinear-se e não deverá ser uma alucinação...parece que esta mesmo lá para ficar!!
E a confirma-se deverá levar a temperaturas muito baixas mesmo para o pessoal do litoral...Este Natal será que o Pai Natal não se esqueceu de nós?? Se olharmos bem para os modelos o frio vem de Norte, lá da zona da Lapónia né??


----------



## Mago (19 Dez 2007 às 16:54)

Os modelos adivinham prendas no dia de natal...será?


----------



## ACalado (19 Dez 2007 às 16:56)

Mago disse:


> Os modelos adivinham prendas no dia de natal...será?



amigo mago eu já deixei de olhar para os modelos como um facto mas passei simplesmente a ve-los como uma tendência pois neste ultimo evento nem a precipitação a 6h acertaram


----------



## Bgc (19 Dez 2007 às 17:04)

Também já reparei nesses modelos do free meteo e pensei o mesmo. Eles dão bastante precipitação (se vires para Bragança, por ex, a precipitação é bastante) e, aliado a isso, dão acentuada descida de temperatura!

Vamos ver!!


----------



## Mago (19 Dez 2007 às 17:23)

spiritmind disse:


> amigo mago eu já deixei de olhar para os modelos como um facto mas passei simplesmente a ve-los como uma tendência pois neste ultimo evento nem a precipitação a 6h acertaram



Ola 

Sim todos os modelos são meras tendencias, por aqui resumiu-se a 3 mm este episódio mas.... a tão curto prazo há que sempre depositar alguma esperança....


----------



## jPdF (19 Dez 2007 às 17:25)

Tiraram-nos tudo!!! Malandros 
Os modelos passaram do oito para o oitenta (ou melhor, do oitenta para o oito)!!
Já não há modelos como antigamente!!!


----------



## TaviraMan (19 Dez 2007 às 17:51)

Boas pessoal!

Aqui na minha zona, o dia for marcado especialmente pelo vento que soprou com muita intensidade. A chuva não apareceu
Tive que limpar os montes de folhas que se acumularam na minha rua Agora às ultimas horas do dia, a chuva está a mostrar indícios de chegar. O vento diminuiu de intensidade, pode ser que esta noite já consiga dormir melhor e ouvir a chuva a cair

Amanhã ainda nos espera muita festa "pela frente", pode ser que as trovoadas se tornem mais frequentes vejam aqui na imagem:




http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/3208/brack0dv3.gif
Fonte: http://www.metbrief.com/charts.html


----------



## Brigantia (19 Dez 2007 às 19:50)

Interessante o dia 25 e 26...vamos continuar a seguir esta tendência

Meteograma de Bragança


----------



## ACalado (19 Dez 2007 às 20:07)

já esta a passar a bebedeira aos russos do vodka já estão mais sérios


----------



## Thomar (19 Dez 2007 às 23:18)

Boa noite, acho que vamos ter um natal pouco molhado

Pelo menos em Tomar, onde segundo as últimas saídas dos sites freemeteo e do http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ retiram a cada saída o frio e precipitação...

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2262644


----------



## Thomar (19 Dez 2007 às 23:22)

spiritmind disse:


> já esta a passar a bebedeira aos russos do vodka já estão mais sérios



É verdade, deu pelo menos para rir um bocadinho


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Dez 2007 às 20:40)

Ola amigos! Dia 22 subo para o norte, dia 25 desço outra vez!!! Há possibilidade de ver neve? Sei lá entre os 800/1000m? O meteo free poe essa possibilidade, mas ja me apercebi que não é muito fiável!


----------



## Fil (20 Dez 2007 às 22:11)

Para o dia 25 a saída das 12z do GFS indica possivel neve para cima dos 700/800 m no norte, estou à espera da saída das 18z a ver se se confirma a tendência para esse dia.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Dez 2007 às 22:30)

Fil disse:


> Para o dia 25 a saída das 12z do GFS indica possivel neve para cima dos 700/800 m no norte, estou à espera da saída das 18z a ver se se confirma a tendência para esse dia.



Dia 25 é tramado! Tenho de voltar para Lx! Mas que assim seja!


----------



## Brigantia (20 Dez 2007 às 22:33)

O GFS continua a colocar algum potencial para o dia 25 á tarde. Seria lindo um Natal com neveVamos continuar a seguir a situação.


----------



## squidward (20 Dez 2007 às 22:48)

o que acham deste modelo??


----------



## vitamos (21 Dez 2007 às 11:34)

squidward disse:


> o que acham deste modelo??



hum... analisando "leigamente"  ... Talvez possa nevar no Norte... Mas até lá, muita água correrá debaixo do moinho. Não estou assim muito optimista. Mas pelo menos Bragança ainda poderá ter sorte de novo.


----------



## vitamos (21 Dez 2007 às 12:33)

_No fim de semana haverá ainda alguma nebulosidade na região do Algarve e uma pequena probabilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros.Para o restante território destaca-se a existência de condições para a formação de gelo e geada.
No dia 24, o céu estará em geral limpo, após uma noite fria.
Para dia 25 prevê-se um agravamento a partir da tarde com um aumento da intensidade do vento (moderado a forte de sudoeste) e com a ocorrência de chuva que será mais significativa no Norte e Centro e sob a forma de neve nas terras altas acima dos 800 metros.
No dia 26 haverá uma melhoria do estado do tempo, ainda com alguma precipitação nas regiões do Sul, durante a manhã.O vento diminuirá significativamente de intensidade.
Para o Arquipélago da Madeira prevê-se uma melhoria do estado do tempo a partir de domingo,apenas com alguma nebulosidade e precipitação fraca nas vertentes viradas a norte.
No Arquipélado dos Açores os dias serão, consecutivamente, com chuva ou aguaceiros e vento por vezes forte.

Data de edição: 2007-12-21 12:16:07_

*FONTE: Institutio de Meteorologia*

Esta é a previsão do IM... Agora é o pessoal avançar com as suas previsões. Depois vamos ver a quem sai o cabaz de Natal


----------



## Senador (21 Dez 2007 às 13:10)

Um dia de natal frio e chuvoso! 20mm para o Norte do país... a ver vamos.


----------



## jpmartins (21 Dez 2007 às 14:32)

Boas Senador,
Eu fico por um dia frio, com períodos de chuva fraca (a famosa molha tolos ). Penso que a precipitação rondará metade 10 mm, e se assim for, já não reclamo tendo em conta o panorama.


----------



## jpmartins (21 Dez 2007 às 15:58)

Grandes cenários para o início do ano. O problema é que até lá, já se sabe como as coisas funcionam.


----------



## TaviraMan (21 Dez 2007 às 16:36)

jpmartins disse:


> Grandes cenários para o início do ano. O problema é que até lá, já se sabe como as coisas funcionam.



Se aquela depressão atlântica seguísse rumo à PenIb, é que era um cenário à maneira Em alternativa, com o anticiclone centrado na Europa a provocar uma corrente de Sueste e um pouco de ar frio em altura no norte de África, o mínimo que podia acontecer era alguma fraca instabilidade aqui no Algarve


----------



## Teles (21 Dez 2007 às 17:13)

boas alguem me pode explicar esta imagem?


----------



## jpaulov (21 Dez 2007 às 17:29)

Lisboa, 21 Dez (Lusa) - O tempo vai estar frio apesar de o Sol reinar nos dias que antecedem o Natal e para terça-feira as previsões apontam para um agravamento, com vento e possibilidade de chuva no Norte e Centro do país.

*No próprio dia 25 pode cair neve nas regiões acima dos 800 metros* de altitude e é aguardada chuva e vento moderado a forte de Sudoeste, com maior predominância no Norte e Centro do país, de acordo com as previsões anunciadas hoje pelo Instituto de Meteorologia.

Sábado, o dia mais pequeno do ano, quando ocorre o solstício que marca o início do Inverno e o Sol apenas demorará nove horas e 28 minutos entre o nascer e o pôr, e domingo o tempo será caracterizado por nebulosidade em todo o país, admitindo os especialistas que possam cair alguns aguaceiros no Algarve.
http:\\www.sapo.pt

venha lá essa neve, que a minha máquinha está prontinha!!!


----------



## Brigantia (21 Dez 2007 às 17:39)

Naevo disse:


> Lisboa, 21 Dez (Lusa) - O tempo vai estar frio apesar de o Sol reinar nos dias que antecedem o Natal e para terça-feira as previsões apontam para um agravamento, com vento e possibilidade de chuva no Norte e Centro do país.
> 
> *No próprio dia 25 pode cair neve nas regiões acima dos 800 metros* de altitude e é aguardada chuva e vento moderado a forte de Sudoeste, com maior predominância no Norte e Centro do país, de acordo com as previsões anunciadas hoje pelo Instituto de Meteorologia.
> 
> ...





O INM coloca a cota de neve bem mais alta, vamos esperar que seja o IM a ter razão...








> Días 22, 23 y 24 de diciembre: Una borrasca centrada al suroeste de la Península y un anticiclón con
> máximo en el interior de Europa seguirán generando vientos de componente este sobre la Península y
> Baleares, en general con intensidad moderada sobre el litoral mediterráneo. Estos vientos seguirán
> aportando aire relativamente cálido y muy húmedo, en una atmósfera inestable, manteniendo las lluvias
> ...



Fonte: ©  INM



Não sei o que se passa mas que existe uma enorme diferença entre os dois lá isso existe. O INM coloca a cota de neve para a zona de Zamora apenas a 1800m...


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2007 às 19:25)

O cenário do GFS está mais próximo das previsões do IM. Com os dados actuais, também apontava para uma cota mais próxima dos 800 que dos 1800m.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Dez 2007 às 20:20)

No fim de semana haverá ainda alguma nebulosidade na região do Algarve e uma pequena probabilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros.Para o restante território destaca-se a existência de condições para a formação de gelo e geada. 
No dia 24, o céu estará em geral limpo, após uma noite fria. 
Para dia 25 prevê-se um agravamento a partir da tarde com um aumento da intensidade do vento (moderado a forte de sudoeste) e com a ocorrência de chuva que será mais significativa no Norte e Centro e sob a forma de neve nas terras altas acima dos 800 metros. 
No dia 26 haverá uma melhoria do estado do tempo, ainda com alguma precipitação nas regiões do Sul, durante a manhã.O vento diminuirá significativamente de intensidade. 
Para o Arquipélago da Madeira prevê-se uma melhoria do estado do tempo a partir de domingo,apenas com alguma nebulosidade e precipitação fraca nas vertentes viradas a norte. 
No Arquipélado dos Açores os dias serão, consecutivamente, com chuva ou aguaceiros e vento por vezes forte.



Data de edição: 2007-12-21 12:16:07

Fonte: IM


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Dez 2007 às 20:48)

Desolador! Olhando para os modelos só da AA novamente! 
Poupem água!


----------



## Teles (21 Dez 2007 às 21:55)

Alguem me consegue descrever o mapa se faz favor. Obrigado.


----------



## TaviraMan (21 Dez 2007 às 22:32)

teles disse:


> [/URL][/IMG]  Alguem me consegue descrever o mapa se faz favor. Obrigado.



Neste mapa podemos analisar a pressão ao nível do mar, o vento em superfície, cobertura de nuvens, a intensidade da precipitação e a espessura em altitude (relacionada com a corrente de jacto). É só seguíres o que está no titulo

Olhando então para o mapa, vou tentar descrever o melhor possível os elementos do mapa e fazer a minha previsão para a Península Ibérica e Portugal

Podemos verificar a direcção do vento. Seguindo a direcção das isóbaras verificamos que o vento sopra de sudoeste. Como estão afastadas logo o vento será fraco. Temos um pequeno anticiclone centrado na Península Ibérica. A seguir a cobertura de nuvens que está numa escala de cinzentos. Podemos verificar que praticamente quase toda a Península Ibérica se encontra debaixo de nuvens. As áreas onde o cinzento escurece significa que a capa de nuvens é mais densa. Passamos então à chuva que está numa escala de verde a vermelho correspondente à intensidade. Podemos verificar que as zonas a norte de Lisboa serão afectadas por chuva fraca a moderada e quando mais azul está, mais forte é a chuva (entre Coimbra e Porto+-).
Quanto à espessura em altitude não te consigo explicar muito bem, mas existem mapas próprios a 500 Mb (cerca de 5200 metros de altitude se não estou em erro) podes consultar em: http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/avnpanel1.html

Espero ter sido o mais explicativo possível e qualquer duvida já sabes

A malta que me corrija se me enganei em algo Penso que não


----------



## Minho (21 Dez 2007 às 22:39)

TaviraMan disse:


> Neste mapa podemos analisar a pressão ao nível do mar, o vento em superfície, cobertura de nuvens, a intensidade da precipitação e a espessura em altitude (relacionada com a corrente de jacto). É só seguíres o que está no titulo
> 
> Olhando então para o mapa, vou tentar descrever o melhor possível os elementos do mapa e fazer a minha previsão para a Península Ibérica e Portugal
> 
> ...




Bem explicado 

Sobre a espessura é importante para sabermos a probabilidade de cair neve. Por exemplo, tipicamente um valor de 528dam (dam=decametros) é indicativo de neve a nível do mar.


----------



## Minho (21 Dez 2007 às 22:46)

É bonito de se ver.... uma frente fria aparentemente bastante activa e sobretudo com ar muito frio!


----------



## Teles (21 Dez 2007 às 22:50)

Obrigado malta


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Dez 2007 às 11:54)

Eu acho que a cota de neve para 4ª feira deverá andar por volta dos 1000m...
mas nunca se sabe!


----------



## Gilmet (22 Dez 2007 às 13:34)

Boa tarde, para aqui podemos contar com chuva no dia de natal (não é neve mas serve!). À excepção da chuva, a mesma seca de sempre.
Valha-nos o frio...


----------



## vitamos (22 Dez 2007 às 13:44)

Gilmet disse:


> Boa tarde, para aqui podemos contar com chuva no dia de natal (não é neve mas serve!). À excepção da chuva, a mesma seca de sempre.
> Valha-nos o frio...



Eu acho que pouca mais neve vai cair, pelo menos até ao fim do ano... E mesmo a chuva vai-nos deixar certamente e aquela que vai cair no Natal não deve ser significativa... É esperar que 2008 seja melhorzito... mas o início do ano não é prometedor


----------



## TaviraMan (22 Dez 2007 às 14:28)

Possível depressão?






Que vos parece?


----------



## Vince (22 Dez 2007 às 14:36)

Para Bragança as melhores hipoteses seriam logo só a seguir à passagem da frente (que passaria durante a manhã) descendo depois as temperaturas, ficando as cotas em 810m pelas 18z dia 25 e depois subiriam para 955m às 00z dia 26. Não será fácil, até porque depois com o frio nem há precipitação... mas pronto, isto são previsões, e ainda faltam 80 horas.












(Baseado no run das 6z de hoje)


----------



## Minho (22 Dez 2007 às 14:59)

Pois é meus caros, esta última actualização torna a entrada fria muito passageira...

Graças aquela pequena flexão do anticiclone fica barrada uma entrada de norte mais pronunciada, enfim!!


----------



## ACalado (22 Dez 2007 às 16:01)

esta saída foi um desastre


----------



## Agreste (22 Dez 2007 às 22:47)

Esta deve ser tão velha como encontrar chuva no verão de São Martinho. Pelo menos nos Algarves tem funcionado. Assim se chover no Natal não chove no Fim de Ano. Ora venham esses 10/15 mm de chuva em dia de Natal! Da maneira como estão os terrenos mesmo sendo pouca pode dar problemas.






Para o Ano Novo os modelos parecem começar a ensaiar aquela especie de bloqueo que costuma dar neve no fim de Janeiro. Anticiclone a oeste da Irlanda e baixas pressões no Mediterrâneo puxando ar frio do leste da Europa. 












Sendo assim o jet stream não vai passar por aqui nos próximos tempos...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Dez 2007 às 23:32)

La se foi a neve para esta zona! Que crise! Nunca tinha visto a Barragem da Aguieira como ví hoje... 

Pode até chover algo, mas pelo que estou a ver não vamos ter grande chuva para os proximos dias!


----------



## jpaulov (22 Dez 2007 às 23:45)

Um apelo que eu fazia aqui ao pessoal era o de poderem fazer uns cometários assim... mais elucidativos do que estes mapas traduzem. Assim , explicando mesmo essas coisas elementares, que era para a malta novata, como eu, ver se percebia puto disso... he he he...


----------



## ACalado (23 Dez 2007 às 08:10)

gostava de saber o que estes senhores estão a ver que eu não estou a atingir nada  queda de neve acima dos 800m


----------



## Vince (23 Dez 2007 às 12:57)

spiritmind disse:


> gostava de saber o que estes senhores estão a ver que eu não estou a atingir nada  queda de neve acima dos 800m



Pode ser bom sinal, que o modelo europeu e/ou regional deles esteja um pouco mais favorável.
Na saída das 06Z do GFS diminuiu um pouco o frio em relação às saídas de ontem, mas coincide melhor com a precipitação. A cota neste run está em 1104m para Bragança e 1292m para a Covilhã, e ambos com precipitação embora suave.


----------



## ajrebelo (23 Dez 2007 às 15:42)

boas

bem como podemos ver nesta imagem o cape vai andar positivo por este nosso cantinho, o que nos indica  a fraca possibilidade de trovoadas, se houver estas serão pouco frequentes  e dispersas.

imagem para dia 25 as 12h





abraços


----------



## ACalado (23 Dez 2007 às 15:53)

Vince disse:


> Pode ser bom sinal, que o modelo europeu e/ou regional deles esteja um pouco mais favorável.
> Na saída das 06Z do GFS diminuiu um pouco o frio em relação às saídas de ontem, mas coincide melhor com a precipitação. A cota neste run está em 1104m para Bragança e 1292m para a Covilhã, e ambos com precipitação embora suave.



pois só se for isso  mas anda tudo um pouco trocado o freemeteo mete sleet para a guarda e para Bragança chuva... penso que o IM desta vez precipitou-se pois lançou o comunicado no dia 21 já a dar uma cota de neve precisa de 800m o que neles é no mínimo estranho mas oxalá que acertem


----------



## vitamos (23 Dez 2007 às 16:47)

spiritmind disse:


> pois só se for isso  mas anda tudo um pouco trocado o freemeteo mete sleet para a guarda e para Bragança chuva... penso que o IM desta vez precipitou-se pois lançou o comunicado no dia 21 já a dar uma cota de neve precisa de 800m o que neles é no mínimo estranho mas oxalá que acertem



E não só... O IM levanta todas as temperaturas do país... e continua a manter a cota dando neve para a Guarda com mínima de 5ºC...

Eu na minha pura ignorância acho que anda tudo baralhado. E o IM nem arrisca, nem retira... e se calhar até fazem bem.. Vamos ver o que isto vai dar!


----------



## ACalado (23 Dez 2007 às 17:18)

vitamos disse:


> E não só... O IM levanta todas as temperaturas do país... e continua a manter a cota dando neve para a Guarda com mínima de 5ºC...
> 
> Eu na minha pura ignorância acho que anda tudo baralhado. E o IM nem arrisca, nem retira... e se calhar até fazem bem.. Vamos ver o que isto vai dar!



pois


----------



## Minho (23 Dez 2007 às 17:36)

Bem distinta a cota de neve segundo INM Espanhol



> DIA 25 (MARTES)
> 
> EN EL AREA DEL ESTRECHO Y BALEARES, ES POSIBLE ALGUN CHUBASCO
> DEBIL A PRIMERAS HORAS. EN EL NOROESTE PENINSULAR, SE PREVEN
> ...



Quem ganhará???


----------



## ACalado (23 Dez 2007 às 17:45)

Minho disse:


> Bem distinta a cota de neve segundo INM Espanhol
> 
> 
> 
> Quem ganhará???



espero que por uma vez na vida sejam os tugas 

o IM anda a evoluir 
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoGeralSimples.jsp?local=10&curLocal=10


----------



## Fil (23 Dez 2007 às 18:55)

Estas últimas saídas tiram por terra qualquer esperança de termos um natal branco. Talvez em Montalegre caia alguma coisa. Ao menos as serras vão receber mais uma pequena camada de neve fresca.


----------



## MSantos (23 Dez 2007 às 19:16)

Eu estarei a ver bem previsão de neve para terça-feira, no site do IM, para a Guarda e Penhas Douradas  com temperaturas          7º e 6º de maxima e 5º e 4º de minima, como é que é possivel, houve um erro qualquer?
vejam no site do IM


----------



## Fil (23 Dez 2007 às 19:49)

MSantos disse:


> Eu estarei a ver bem previsão de neve para terça-feira, no site do IM, para a Guarda e Penhas Douradas  com temperaturas          7º e 6º de maxima e 5º e 4º de minima, como é que é possivel, houve um erro qualquer?
> vejam no site do IM



Não ligues às previsões do IM a 3 dias, a nível de temperaturas têm uma fiabilidade muito baixa, depois das 00h eles alteram isso. Não acredito em neve para a Guarda, mas para as Penhas Douradas sim.


----------



## olheiro (23 Dez 2007 às 20:29)

*Re: Neve/Chuva ??? Venha a água regar os nossos campos*

Maus caros companheiros foristas:

Nos meus 60 anos de idade e militante coerente do contacto com a natureza, através de caminhadas em montanha, na realização de percursos do tipo (Buenos Aires/Patagonia), (Boston/L.A.), subida do Rio Amazonas, percurso do Pantanal, (Lisboa/Moscovo), Deserto do Calaári, e centenas de percursos de carro, de mota, de bicicleta, à boleia, na Europa dos quais a maior parte deles na Península....tive sempre como companheira a incerteza do tempo que poderia apanhar pela frente.

Mesmo quando fui num veleiro com 40 pés de Lisboa para a Madeira....em viagem a não repetir não tanto por mim, mas pelos incómodos que provoquei aos companheiros, todos eles entendidos na arte de velejar, perante um amarelento e atrapalhado e atrapalhante companheiro de viagem ....cá o "je"...

No entanto "et pour cause" já há trinta e cinco anos que me preocupava com a metereologia (ou melhor com o tempo que iria estar) não existindo na altura a preocupação científica de prever, modelar, quantificar o tempo que surgisse, relegando esta preocupação para a dicotomia "não chove/não neva - está bom tempo......chove ou neva ....está mau tempo....as geadas e as baixas temperaturas não contavam nem como as altas temperaturas...viviam-se épocas muito redutoras a este propósito...

Por isso mesmo, vejo com muita alegria e vontade de aprender, embora já velhote, que os meus caros companheiros foristas para além de possuirem conhecimentos de nível superior, em alguns casos, sobre meteorologia, constituem,  a maior rede de recolha de informação que existe no país sobre informação meteorológica local....e tenho pena que as entidades oficiais não olhem com maior reciprocidade para este fenómeno, apoiando nomeadamente os estudiosos que de forma apaixonada vivem este dia a dia meteorológico.

Neste momento o país atravessa aparentemente mais uma das muitas situações de seca que tem vivido. A memória meteorológica é bem curta, li algures a alguém neste fórum, com sabedoria...

Haver neve ou não dará prazer aos que a ela tiverem acesso....Eu já vi muita...aqui e no estrangeiro. Mas certamente o importante será a queda de precipitação suficiente para alimentar os nossos campos....É isso que preocupa os nossos homens e mulheres do campo. A neve é um fenómeno superlativo que atrai sobretudo os citadinos e de entre estes certamente os mais jovens...

Mas Portugal não está no Norte nem no centro da Europa....está onde está, a algumas dezenas de quilómetros de África, bem plantadinho junto do Oceano temperado por águas cálidas . A Neve essa...voltará um dia......amanhã, daqui a um mês ou na melhor das certezas daqui a umas dezenas de anos por estas paragens do Sul...

Esta é a visão de quem viu, centenas de vezes, chegar a alvorada, à espera de um farrapinho que viesse oscilando lá de cima....e marcasse a diferença ...num país monótono ... como as "moscas brancas" da minha juventude....algures numa aldeia da Beira muito Alta.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Dez 2007 às 20:42)

*Re: Neve/Chuva ??? Venha a água regar os nossos campos*



olheiro disse:


> Maus caros companheiros foristas:
> 
> Nos meus 60 anos de idade e militante coerente do contacto com a natureza, através de caminhadas em montanha, na realização de percursos do tipo (Buenos Aires/Patagonia), (Boston/L.A.), subida do Rio Amazonas, percurso do Pantanal, (Lisboa/Moscovo), Deserto do Calaári, e centenas de percursos de carro, de mota, de bicicleta, à boleia, na Europa dos quais a maior parte deles na Península....tive sempre como companheira a incerteza do tempo que poderia apanhar pela frente.
> 
> ...



Gostei desta intervenção!


----------



## vitamos (23 Dez 2007 às 20:44)

*Re: Neve/Chuva ??? Venha a água regar os nossos campos*



olheiro disse:


> Maus caros companheiros foristas:
> 
> Nos meus 60 anos de idade e militante coerente do contacto com a natureza, através de caminhadas em montanha, na realização de percursos do tipo (Buenos Aires/Patagonia), (Boston/L.A.), subida do Rio Amazonas, percurso do Pantanal, (Lisboa/Moscovo), Deserto do Calaári, e centenas de percursos de carro, de mota, de bicicleta, à boleia, na Europa dos quais a maior parte deles na Península....tive sempre como companheira a incerteza do tempo que poderia apanhar pela frente.
> 
> ...




E não é essa "incerteza meteorológica" que referiu que nos fundo nos fascina a todos? Se todos os anos caísse chuva dos meses X a Y, com queda de Neve acima dos XXX metros entre os dias X e Y... não havia fascínio, este bichinho nervoso que nos consome em certos dias e noites. Este acompanhar frenético de temperaturas, pressões, tendências, modelos, crenças e previsões... O mais apaixonado, o mais apetrechado, o mero interessado... Este fórum é mágico por isso, e por isso cativa tanto! Todos nós, de gerações tão diferentes! Um bem haja a todos!

E como diz caro Olheiro, o maior desejo que podemos ter, é que o tempo nos dê a alegria de poder melhorar situações graves que vivemos... neste caso a seca... Que caia ela pois... líquida ou sólida... (mas eu continuo a preferir a sólida... pelo menos sonhemos pois!)

Abraço


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2007 às 20:55)

*Re: Neve/Chuva ??? Venha a água regar os nossos campos*



olheiro disse:


> Maus caros companheiros foristas:
> 
> Nos meus 60 anos de idade e militante coerente do contacto com a natureza, através de caminhadas em montanha, na realização de percursos do tipo (Buenos Aires/Patagonia), (Boston/L.A.), subida do Rio Amazonas, percurso do Pantanal, (Lisboa/Moscovo), Deserto do Calaári, e centenas de percursos de carro, de mota, de bicicleta, à boleia, na Europa dos quais a maior parte deles na Península....tive sempre como companheira a incerteza do tempo que poderia apanhar pela frente.
> 
> ...





Deve ter milhões de histórias para contar...
Tem uma vida que a mim me fascina, sabia? Pegar na mochila, meter-me num comboio e...

"numa aldeia da Beira muito Alta"... Podemos saber o nome do seu berço de juventude?


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Dez 2007 às 21:22)

*Re: Neve/Chuva ??? Venha a água regar os nossos campos*



olheiro disse:


> Maus caros companheiros foristas:
> 
> Nos meus 60 anos de idade e militante coerente do contacto com a natureza, através de caminhadas em montanha, na realização de percursos do tipo (Buenos Aires/Patagonia), (Boston/L.A.), subida do Rio Amazonas, percurso do Pantanal, (Lisboa/Moscovo), Deserto do Calaári, e centenas de percursos de carro, de mota, de bicicleta, à boleia, na Europa dos quais a maior parte deles na Península....tive sempre como companheira a incerteza do tempo que poderia apanhar pela frente.
> 
> ...




Como será bom ficar sentado a uma boa lareira a ouvir histórias por onde andou pelo mundo fora, no mínimo interessante, fascinante é essas histórias que fascinam aqui no forum


----------



## Brigantia (23 Dez 2007 às 23:13)

Eu acho que o fim do dia 25 ainda pode trazer algumas surpresas.

Meteograma de Bragança








Como serão os próximos dias...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Dez 2007 às 23:34)

Bom! Não acredito que vá nevar, mas pode ser que me surpreenda! Espero que sim! Aliás nesse dia ao final do dia vou de viagem para Lx! Espero não ter surpresas desagradáveis pelo caminho como cortes na A24 ou IP4!


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2007 às 01:07)

Hehe é pena não ser uma linha roxa  ops estou a pedir demais (tchii cabeça a minha) as linhas roxas vão ser só no Verão 

Nota: Vamos lá ver se não vai haver surpresas de ultima hora os modelos andam a matar mosquitos com canhões.





O GFS insiste numa migração do AA para Norte


----------



## ACalado (24 Dez 2007 às 10:05)

bons dias, bem os senhores do IM que se decidam ou metem a cota de neve a 800m ou a 1200m pois na descritiva de hoje a cota está a 1200m e no comunicado de dia 21 ainda está a 800m, é uma vergonha um site de uma entidade oficial não haver actualização de uma coisa que é tão facil de fazer
já devem estar de ferias de natal

já agora peço desculpa por a minha estação não estar online pois tou com uns problemitas no Pc... espero hoje ainda resolver isso

abraços e bom natal


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2007 às 11:10)

Onde raio pára o AA  não sei que raio de variáveis andam a meter nos modelos mas não é coisa boa devem andar a querer um diluvio universal  isto é uma prova de que para alem de 180h a coisa está mesmo doida...e não é de fiar.

Atenção que isto são apenas tendencias nunca a previsão mas é bem boa ver algo assim pois algo parecido se acabará por manifestar mais tarde ou mais cedo...falei eu em linhas roxas ontem já estamos mais perto .





 venha ela que bem faz falta...Janeiro vai ser inesquecivel.


----------



## João Soares (24 Dez 2007 às 11:57)

Parece que o IM ja abriu os olhos e retiraram toda a neve que davam pa Guarda, Bragança e Penhas Douradas.. sendo assim preveem ceu muito nublado durante a manha e periodos de chuva com as seguintes temperaturas:
Guarda - 3ºC/6ºC
Penhas Douradas - 1ºC/6ºC 
Bragança - 0ºC/9ºC


----------



## jpaulov (24 Dez 2007 às 18:01)

Penso que os senhores do IM faziam melhor figura se de vez em quando pedissem uma opinião aqui a algumas pessoas deste forum!!!


----------



## CMSAFF (25 Dez 2007 às 12:42)

Sim mas mantem-se a previsão de neve para os pontos mais altos da Estrela.


----------



## Senador (25 Dez 2007 às 14:06)

1300/1400m é a cota para o Norte do País...


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Dez 2007 às 00:28)

A partir de dia 1/2 de Janeiro o tempo parece que vai começar a mudar  e ao que parece vai começar com uma depressão jeitosa  os modelos estão é um BOCADINHO perdidos com o frio  e ainda a festa não começou.





 comprem muito sal e uma pá para cada membro da familia...

Nota:Esta carta não nos afecta muito em termos de frio mas o que importa aqui salientar é países como a Grécia e Itália mas mais a Itália que estão ás nossas latitudes e o frio que tem...um dia seremos nós  se não for este ano (o que tenho sérias duvidas) é para o ano e a dobrar.


----------



## migueltejo (26 Dez 2007 às 01:07)

Boas noites,espero que tenham todos tido um bom Natal,que o meu foi óptimo.Então parece que vamos ter muita chuvinha em Janeiro?esperemos que sim,ela que venha que é muito bem vinda


----------



## migueltejo (26 Dez 2007 às 01:08)

Mas o  tb é bem vindo


----------



## ACalado (26 Dez 2007 às 17:53)

situação interessante a acompanhar


----------



## migueltejo (26 Dez 2007 às 19:35)

Realmente é uma situação bem interessante,essa depressãozinha é tão bonita,ela que venha que é bem vinda


----------



## Minho (26 Dez 2007 às 22:12)

spiritmind disse:


> situação interessante a acompanhar



Situação maravilha para as nossas serras. Já no Sábado o GFS insinuou uma situação semelhante...


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Dez 2007 às 22:26)

Isso é tudo treta  pode nevar amanhã á cota 0 que os modelos continuam 

Só se pode filtrar a tendência.





BUMMMMMMMMMM aquelas quedas do costume a alta atmosfera deve andar com gases de vez em quando passa-se... soltam-se assim umas massas de ar geladas...sem ninguém planear.


----------



## Fil (26 Dez 2007 às 22:54)

Pois na última saida do GFS (18z), este apresenta é índicios de uma entrada de ar frio continental, também conhecida como siberiana, para os primeiros dias do próximo ano. As peças estão bem colocadas:






Só faltava que o AA subisse mais um pouco de latitude para que o frio nos atingisse melhor.


----------



## ACalado (27 Dez 2007 às 02:44)

Minho disse:


> Situação maravilha para as nossas serras. Já no Sábado o GFS insinuou uma situação semelhante...



é verdade minho era uma situação a antiga vamos esperar para ver as proximas actualizações


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Dez 2007 às 12:06)

Ui que preciso de ir fazer um upgrade ás lentes 





Parece que o AA nos vai abandonar.


----------



## jpaulov (27 Dez 2007 às 12:07)

> Fil
> Pois na última saida do GFS (18z), este apresenta é índicios de uma entrada de ar frio continental, também conhecida como siberiana, para os primeiros dias do próximo ano. As peças estão bem colocadas:



Ajudem-me lá se faz favor!!
estas massas de ar frio continental, não são caracterizadas por precisamente ar frio e seco?
Logo, não podemos esperar que possa nevar nos próximos tempos...apenas temperaturas baixas...
...é isso?


----------



## Brigantia (27 Dez 2007 às 12:37)

Acho que se está a cozinhar algo muito interessante a partir das 150h...vamos seguir as próximas saídas


----------



## Minho (27 Dez 2007 às 12:40)

Naevo disse:


> Ajudem-me lá se faz favor!!
> estas massas de ar frio continental, não são caracterizadas por precisamente ar frio e seco?
> Logo, não podemos esperar que possa nevar nos próximos tempos...apenas temperaturas baixas...
> ...é isso?



Exacto. Ar frio continental só serve para vermos a neve ao longe, mais propriamente na zona N/NE da Espanha. As famosas Siberianas, para quem quer neve, é das coisas mais frustrantes que há, pois a neve fica toda em Espanha e nós aqui com uns dias frios, secos e ventosos...


----------



## ACalado (27 Dez 2007 às 14:04)

será um sonho


----------



## Minho (27 Dez 2007 às 14:20)

spiritmind disse:


> será um sonho





Isto é completamente atípico no ECM.... um verdadeiro mapa ao mais puro estilo "gfsesiano"!

Vamos logo à noite o que nos diz a saída das 12h....


----------



## ACalado (27 Dez 2007 às 14:31)

Minho disse:


> Isto é completamente atípico no ECM.... um verdadeiro mapa ao mais puro estilo "gfsesiano"!
> 
> Vamos logo à noite o que nos diz a saída das 12h....



podes crer se fosse no gfs nao era de admirar agora neste  mas ontem ja estava com esta tendencia


----------



## Brigantia (27 Dez 2007 às 23:18)

Isto parece que pode animar...



























Pessoal toca a marcar uma visita ao Nordeste Transmontano para o fim da próxima semana:assobio::assobio:


----------



## Hawk (28 Dez 2007 às 00:29)

Boa noite,

faço votos que tenham tido todos um Feliz Natal. Ora, cá me encontro na minha terra natal para assistir aquele que, diz o guinesse book, é o maior espectáculo de fogo de artifício do mundo. Fica então a minha questão aos colegas forenses: qual a previsão do tempo para a noite do dia 31 na Madeira? Hoje caíram alguns aguaceiros no Funchal e levantou-se um vento de média intensidade o que me leva a recear pelos próximos dias.

Não só pela chuva que poderá cair, bem como o vento e ondulação que poderá impedir que os navios que se encontrem ao largo do Porto do Funchal não possam desembarcar os passageiros nas lanchas para o efeito. Muito obrigado pela vossa colaboração.


----------



## ACalado (28 Dez 2007 às 04:28)

ai ai que o gfs está a acompanhar a tendência do Ecmef


----------



## jpmartins (28 Dez 2007 às 10:33)

Realmente a coisa promete 
Será desta que vou tirar a barriga de miséria
Aqui fica o meu histograma.





Até lá mta coisa pode mudar é certo, mas a tendência está lá.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Dez 2007 às 11:26)

Olha a onda...olha a onda.... Janeiro vai começar muito bem.


----------



## Sam (28 Dez 2007 às 12:00)

esse arco iris todo é o que??? Desculpem lá sou apenas curiosa nao percebo mto disto....
É chuva, neve, trovoada frio???


----------



## Ledo (28 Dez 2007 às 12:08)

É a altura da ondulação!


----------



## Sam (28 Dez 2007 às 12:13)

obrigada Realmente agora já percebo...
mas os modelos mais acima têm a ver com temperatura ou percipitaçao....


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Dez 2007 às 13:37)

sinceramente acho que vamos começar a festa a partir de dia 3!!!


----------



## ACalado (28 Dez 2007 às 17:20)

bem eu nem tenho coragem para comentar


----------



## João Soares (28 Dez 2007 às 17:35)

Se isso acontecesse teriamos um dia 3 de Janeiro com neve. a cotas medias


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Dez 2007 às 17:36)

JPS Gaia no interior a cota seria de 0 e no litoral cerca de 200/300 metros...(embora eu ache pessoalmente que seje cota 0 de norte a sul.)

É começo de um grande mês e ano  isso é apenas 00000.1% do que ainda está para vir 

Mesmo que retirem tudo a tendencia está lá e isso é que importa.


----------



## Bgc (28 Dez 2007 às 17:40)

*Mario Barros*, em que te baseias quando falas nesses 99.9%?


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Dez 2007 às 17:49)

Bgc disse:


> *Mario Barros*, em que te baseias quando falas nesses 99.9%?



São as tendencias dos modelos eles tem estado constantemente a mostrar grandes cenários de frio e chuva a mais de 180h normalmente é em Janeiro que costumam ocorrer as tais "barbaridades" climáticas e não só pouco a pouco o frio tem estado a descer a latitudes completamente loucas  ...muitas vezes estar atento ao que se passa no hemisferio sul durante o Verão (cá) e Inverno (lá) pode ajudar-nos a prever o que se vai cá passar durante o nosso Inverno pois normalmente o que ocorre lá ocorre cá passado 6 meses e todos sabemos que países como o Brasil a Argentina e Colombia sofreram muito com o frio quando nós cá estavamos a levar com vento de Norte isto por volta de Agosto...Janeiro/Fevereiro está-se a tornar num mês cada vez mais gelado e tempestuoso...

O clima está em cosntante mutação tem de se estar atento 24 horas por dia.


----------



## Bgc (28 Dez 2007 às 17:52)

hihih


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Dez 2007 às 17:53)

Bgc disse:


> hihih



Hun??


----------



## Santos (28 Dez 2007 às 17:55)

Ainda faltam uns dias   mas o INM já aborda a possibilidade, veremos ... 

http://www.inm.es/wwb/predi/enportada/p51tesp1.pdf


----------



## Brigantia (28 Dez 2007 às 18:18)

Reparem na sintonia entre os vários modelos...
Eu vou fazer como o *spiritmind*No comment...

















É pena este cenário não calhar ao fim-de-semana...se bem que acho que nimguém vai conseguir ir trabalhar...:assobio::assobio:


----------



## olheiro (28 Dez 2007 às 18:25)

*Re:queda de neve a cotas baixas?*

O Instituto de Meteorologia de Espanha prevê a partir de de 02/Janeiro, em consequência da entrada de uma frente fria, com deslocamento de Oeste para Leste, a possibilidade de precipitação em toda a península, em forma de neve a cotas muito baixas.

Vamos repetir a dose desta vez mais alargada em área geográfica e mais substancial em quantidade......Um nevão histórico em perspectiva?


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Dez 2007 às 18:28)

*Re: queda de neve a cotas baixas?*



olheiro disse:


> O Instituto de Meteorologia de Espanha prevê a partir de de 02/Janeiro, em consequência da entrada de uma frente fria, com deslocamento de Oeste para Leste, a possibilidade de precipitação em toda a península, em forma de neve a cotas muito baixas.
> 
> Vamos repetir a dose desta vez mais alargada em área geográfica e mais substancial em quantidade......Um nevão histórico em perspectiva?





Fantastica noticia olheiro tá visto que esses são piores que eu não gostam de adoçar a realidade...A ver se é desta que a ideia do aquecimento fica no lixo.





Não encham a despensa de enlatados e garrafas de água não que depois querem e não tem...E claro muito sal e umas pás.


----------



## filipept (28 Dez 2007 às 18:46)

Tenho duvidas quanto á cota muito baixa (espero estar enganado), mas ainda faltam muitos dias para falarmos de cotas. O interessante é que a sucederem as previsões teremos um episódio bastante interessante de acompanhar, e quanto a mim, perigoso também. 
Os modelos começam "quase" todos a apontar para uma entrada, mas ainda teremos de ver como se movimenta o anticiclone (com uma força medonha ... 1060!!!) que será fundamental para percebermos por onde vai entrar.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Dez 2007 às 18:51)

filipept disse:


> Tenho duvidas quanto á cota muito baixa (espero estar enganado), mas ainda faltam muitos dias para falarmos de cotas. O interessante é que a sucederem as previsões teremos um episódio bastante interessante de acompanhar, e quanto a mim, perigoso também.
> Os modelos começam "quase" todos a apontar para uma entrada, mas ainda teremos de ver como se movimenta o anticiclone (com uma força medonha ... 1060!!!) que será fundamental para percebermos por onde vai entrar.



Filipet o AA como podes ver vai deslocar-se para a Escandinávia.

Quanto ás cotas os modelos o máximo que fazem é meter neve no interior de Tras dos montes ao Alto Alentejo mais que isso eles não suportam e não preveem porque não está na programação deles...por isso muitas cotas vão ser surpresa pois nem mesmo o IM as vai prever (as poucos habituais) a não ser que sejam muito corajosos.


----------



## filipept (28 Dez 2007 às 19:06)

Também espero uma situação severa, até porque em termos de temperatura os modelos não estão a conseguir encaixar muito bem (principalmente devido ás variações locais e aos "chamados" microclimas), mas ainda temos de afinar intensidade do episodio que se avizinha. 
Esperemos pela run das 12 do ecmwf.


----------



## ACalado (28 Dez 2007 às 19:19)

pouco a pouco está tudo a compor-se


----------



## Brigantia (28 Dez 2007 às 19:48)

O INM colocou a cota de neve nos 800m no dia 3 para esta zona. Alguma prudência para já da parte deles até porque é muito difícil falar em cotas a esta distancia, mas amanhã vão começar a baixar

O INM para amanhã coloca em alerta amarelo esta zona devido ao nevoeiro.


----------



## squidward (28 Dez 2007 às 19:50)

será que o ano de 2008 vai-me dar neve novamente??
esperemos...pelo menos os modelos estão a ir bem


----------



## Bgc (28 Dez 2007 às 19:58)

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2742027

Neste meteograma para Bragança, preveem-se 36.3mm de precipitação nos dias 2 e 3 de Janeiro, no entanto com temperaturas ainda longe de trazerem precipitação sob a forma de neve. 
Acham que a frente fria vai entrar a tempo ?


----------



## Agreste (28 Dez 2007 às 21:10)

Não é só o temporal que teremos na próxima semana que chama a atenção no gfs... Altas pressões sobre o norte da rússia a 1060mb já há muito que não se via. Brutal !!!


----------



## Brigantia (28 Dez 2007 às 22:59)

Isto está mesmo a ficar interessante...reparem no dia 3
















A saída 18Z do GFS retirou alguma precipitação, mas a tendência está aí

Meteograma para Bragança


----------



## Tiagofsky (28 Dez 2007 às 23:10)

Eu ja tou a chorar de tanto desespero!Exame dia 4 e eu a ve-la tda a passar ao lado..! 
Mas ainda vou ter esperança de ver um ou outro floquito, qto mais n seja a bater no vidro e a desaparecer!Mas realmente esta tendência é já duradoura, por isso não vai escapar, mm que tirem um bocadinho d frio e d precipitação...Apesar de achar que tdas as condições encaminhem bem esta situação (que daqui a 2 diitas ja merce post próprio!).
Esperemos pela run das 18z que ainda será mais animadora..!


----------



## Seavoices (28 Dez 2007 às 23:17)

Com algum cepticismo, acho que a tendencia está lá toda... entrada de norte, a ISO 0 em quase toda a península, entrada durante a noite...

Os ingredientes estão todos à mercê do cozinheiro. Vamos ver qual será o resultado. Mas de chuva e tempo frio, com neve no Nordeste e interior Alentejano dificilmente nos escapamos...

Quanto ao litoral... vamos ver!

Já acertamos duas vezes... 2006 e 2007... Será que vamos acertar para 2008???


----------



## ajrebelo (28 Dez 2007 às 23:22)

boas

cá está o maluco  das trovoadas 

mas realmente podemos ter alguma acção em todo o país dia 3 





abraços


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Dez 2007 às 23:52)

É lá!!!

Minha aldeia:
http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2736717

A Gudiña:
http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=3119641

Bragança:
http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2742027

Chaves:
http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2740761

Puebla de Sanábria:
http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=3112784


----------



## Bgc (28 Dez 2007 às 23:57)

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2737145

Esta água vai ser toda NEVE!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Dez 2007 às 23:59)

Já tenho sérias duvidas se alguma parte do país vá escapar á neve...os modelos nas temperaturas a 2m estão  acho que os acertos nunca serão feitos por isso esperanos muita surpresa  (para alguns).


----------



## squidward (29 Dez 2007 às 00:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já tenho sérias duvidas se alguma parte do país vá escapar á neve...os modelos nas temperaturas a 2m estão  acho que os acertos nunca serão feitos por isso esperanos muita surpresa  (para alguns).



onde arranjas essas previsões??


----------



## Bgc (29 Dez 2007 às 00:29)

Vai ser uma entrada em 2008 para mais tarde recordar


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Dez 2007 às 00:36)

squidward disse:


> onde arranjas essas previsões??



http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready/cmet.html

E depois faço uns descontos (margens de erros pessoais)


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Dez 2007 às 00:36)

Será que vai nevar no Algarve ou é só em sonhos???


----------



## Teles (29 Dez 2007 às 00:38)

sera que alguem me diz se na de serra de candeeiors pode nevar? Obrigado


----------



## Minho (29 Dez 2007 às 00:40)

A tantos dias de distância e tanto o ECM como o GFS estão numa concordância notável... até na alta pressão Escandinava estão praticamente de acordo.

Uma espessura 1000-500hPa de 528dam e -30ºC a 500hPa grande ingrediente fundamental para termos surpresas...


*GFS*







*ECMWF*


----------



## Brigantia (29 Dez 2007 às 00:42)

squidward disse:


> onde arranjas essas previsões??



Podes ver estes meteogramas aqui
http://www.rotasdovento.com/diversos/NOAAlocaisvoo.htm




BGC disse:


> Esta água vai ser toda NEVE!!!


Na Serra de Nogueira é bem provável, e mesmo em Bragança começo a acreditar que vamos ter um grande nevão...mas ainda é muito cedo...vamos continuar a seguir a situação. Para já ainda só podemos falar em tendências. Penso que a partir de Domingo se poderá clarificar mais a situação e então acho que vamos ter de abir um tópico especial
Só tenho pena que no dia 3 tenho de ir trabalhar


----------



## Minho (29 Dez 2007 às 00:49)

teles disse:


> sera que alguem me diz se na de serra de candeeiors pode nevar? Obrigado



Neste momento não parece muito. Mas a esta distância, como já foi dito, tudo pode vir acontecer, desde um bluf total a um grande nevão. Estas injecções de ar muito frio em altitude são sempre muito imprevisíveis até 48 horas antes... por isso não há nada como estar sintonizado no canal MeteoPT.com


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Dez 2007 às 00:52)

Minho disse:


> Neste momento não parece muito. Mas a esta distância, como já foi dito, tudo pode vir acontecer, desde um bluf total a um grande nevão. Estas injecções de ar muito frio em altitude são sempre muito imprevisíveis até 48 horas antes... por isso não há nada como estar sintonizado no canal MeteoPT.com



Concordo plenamente! Não comecem já a delirar! E não me façam delirar porque por aqui de certo que não verei nada e isso irrita-me! E que saudades de um belo nevão! Que saudade de 1997!!!


----------



## ACalado (29 Dez 2007 às 00:52)

Minho disse:


> A tantos dias de distância e tanto o ECM como o GFS estão numa concordância notável... até na alta pressão Escandinava estão praticamente de acordo.
> 
> Uma espessura 1000-500hPa de 528dam e -30ºC a 500hPa grande ingrediente fundamental para termos surpresas...
> 
> ...



acredita que já não me lembro de ver tanta concordancia entre os modelos


----------



## Brigantia (29 Dez 2007 às 00:57)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Que saudade de 1997!!!


Também já me lembrei da primeira semana de 1997...seria um sonho, mas é melhor nem falarmos nisso...


----------



## ACalado (29 Dez 2007 às 00:59)

Brigantia disse:


> Também já me lembrei da primeira semana de 1997...seria um sonho, mas é melhor nem falarmos nisso...



acho que perante a situação que se está a desenhar e os ingredientes estarem a ficar todos juntos se não se concretizar nem uma dúzia de caixas de calmex me valem


----------



## Teles (29 Dez 2007 às 01:05)

E preciso ter calma a dois anos aki em janeiro nevou mais ke no norte e ninguem estava a espera so 24 horas antes e ke se soube


----------



## Fil (29 Dez 2007 às 01:07)

Eu olho para as previsões actuais e não consigo deixar de pensar que esta irá ser mais uma oportunidade perdida. Com um anticiclone tão potente na Escandinávia, era de esperar muito mais frio em altura. Na saída das 18z quase toda a água que cair será com temperaturas positivas a 850 hPa. Não espero neve a cotas baixas, mas sempre pode acontecer aquilo ao que os espanhóis chamam de "desplome". Ainda espero por saidas melhores nos próximos dias.

Cota de neve para o dia 3, segundo o Wetter3 baseado no GFS:





Raios, também acabam as minhas férias no dia 3


----------



## Minho (29 Dez 2007 às 01:27)

Fil disse:


> Raios, também acabam as minhas férias no dia 3




Não és o único


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Dez 2007 às 08:44)

Hehe não comento  só sei de uma coisa sal e pás vão trabalhar muito vou-me mas é embora até dia 2 pessoal...abraço.


----------



## filipept (29 Dez 2007 às 10:08)

Boas,

Aqui para a minha zona vai chover bem, que falta que ela faz par restabelecer os níveis das barragens (se bem que acredito que alguma desta agua será em forma de neve )


----------



## Blizzard (29 Dez 2007 às 10:20)

Até aqui!?!?!?!  






Acho k vou tomar qq coisa.


----------



## filipept (29 Dez 2007 às 10:35)

Não consigo resistir a colocar aqui isto: 









Sendo esta a minha localização e estando eu a 100m acima do nível do mar, isto quer dizer que teria-mos neve a cota 0. Ainda falta muito tempo, mas que é um sonho é 

fonte: http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready/cmet.html


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Dez 2007 às 10:37)

Hehehe|||

O free meteo poe neve para a minha terra e sleet para Chaves que esta a 360 m de altitude!!!

Será?


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Dez 2007 às 10:49)

Penso que afinal o grande dia será dia 4 e não dia 3...
O que é que acham destes modelos?

http://www.meteosimtruewind.com/inc...UR&var=prec&step=6&nhours=180&init=00&tag=EUR

http://www.meteosimtruewind.com/inc...UR&var=t850&step=6&nhours=180&init=00&tag=EUR

http://www.meteosimtruewind.com/inc...=EUR&var=ts&step=6&nhours=180&init=00&tag=EUR

Já agora como é que faço para colocar imagens aqui?
Obrigado a quem me ajudar!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Dez 2007 às 10:52)

ferreira5 disse:


> Penso que afinal o grande dia será dia 4 e não dia 3...
> O que é que acham destes modelos?
> 
> http://www.meteosimtruewind.com/inc...UR&var=prec&step=6&nhours=180&init=00&tag=EUR
> ...



Ola Ferreira! É muito simples! Clicas nas imagens com o botão esquerdo e copias o URL e dps clicas no botão do forum pra adicionar imagens e colas lá o endereço e prontos!


----------



## olheiro (29 Dez 2007 às 11:14)

O IM aponta para precipitação já no dia 01/01 que se estenderá do Litoral para o Interior e que será de neve ao fim do dia "nas terras altas" ... tout court....


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Dez 2007 às 11:37)

olheiro disse:


> O IM aponta para precipitação já no dia 01/01 que se estenderá do Litoral para o Interior e que será de neve ao fim do dia "nas terras altas" ... tout court....



Estou-me que vão nascer os primeiros bebes flavienses na A24!


----------



## Brigantia (29 Dez 2007 às 11:40)

ferreira5 disse:


> Penso que afinal o grande dia será dia 4 e não dia 3...
> O que é que acham destes modelos?
> 
> http://www.meteosimtruewind.com/inc...UR&var=prec&step=6&nhours=180&init=00&tag=EUR
> ...




Ferreira passa por este tópico.
http://www.meteopt.com/imagens/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html


----------



## ACalado (29 Dez 2007 às 12:45)

bem segundo os modelos que estive a ver, já nem comento nada pois estou numa de ver para crer pois estou achar isto muito bom, bom demais até para ser verdade, todos sabemos que para acontecer o que está previsto nos modelos acontecer é preciso reunirem-se muitos ingredientes e eles estão lá  vou optar estar numa de expectativa para depois não ter de tomar os calmex todos


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Dez 2007 às 12:49)

Estou triste  não gosto da run das 06 horas assim não neva em Olhão, agora a run das 00 horas gostei muito dava uma dam de 527  precipitação, e temperatura de 2ºC neve neve neve quero muita neve´, não tarda vêm dizer que os algarvios fazem macumba.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Dez 2007 às 12:56)

http://www.weather-forecast.com/locations/chaves11/forecasts/latest

Neve para Chaves!!! Quinta à ultima hora

Recordo que Chaves está a pouca altitude! Num vale profundo! Cerca de 360m!


----------



## Gilmet (29 Dez 2007 às 13:58)

Já começa...
Previsao para *Sintra *segundo o wunderground...

Sexta (04-01-2008)

*Possibilidade de chuva*. Parcialmente nublado. Máxima 51° F. / 11° C. Vento Nor-Noroeste - NNO 35 mph (0.868845 nó). / 57 km/h. Chance of precipitation 50%.  

Sexta à noite

*Possibilidade de chuva*. Parcialmente nublado. *Mínima 32° F. / 0° C. *Vento Nor-Noroeste - NNO 35 mph (0.868845 nó). / 57 km/h. *Chance of precipitation 50%. *



Será que se mantém...? Era bom...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Dez 2007 às 14:08)

Gilmet disse:


> Já começa...
> Previsao para *Sintra *segundo o wunderground...
> 
> Sexta (04-01-2008)
> ...



Gilmet se acontecer vamos esquiar para a Pena? Sera que vai cair la em cima a 529m?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Dez 2007 às 14:13)

O wunderGround poe neve para Bragança e Vila Real para sexta!


----------



## Gilmet (29 Dez 2007 às 14:40)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Gilmet se acontecer vamos esquiar para a Pena? Sera que vai cair la em cima a 529m?



Tenho de comprar ski´s... Mas bora lá... receio é que possa acontecer á noite, mas depois ainda deve la ficar uns tempinhos
Mas mais nenhum dos sites que visitei aponta pera isso á excepção do meteociel... que poe o intervalo 528-532 dam em todo o territorio de portugal continental... com chuva..., embora so ponha risco de neve no território a norte... mas isso pode mudar...


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2007 às 15:08)

Gilmet disse:


> Já começa...
> Previsao para *Sintra *segundo o wunderground...
> 
> Sexta (04-01-2008)
> ...




Opá.. Não gosto do vento de NNO... Vem directamente do atlântico e deve trazer demasiada humidade.. 
Se viesse de NE é que era..


----------



## Bgc (29 Dez 2007 às 15:32)

INSTITUTO NACIONAL DE METEOROLOGIA
MINISTERIO DE MEDIO AMBIENTE
PREDICCIÓN ESPECIAL
DEL INSTITUTO NACIONAL DE METEOROLOGÍA

PARA LOS DÍAS 30 DE DICIEMBRE DE 2007 AL 5 DE ENERO DE 2008
(Elaborada el 29-12-2007)

*Día 30 de diciembre:*
El extremo del frente frío, terminará de atravesar el tercio norte del nordeste peninsular, generando precipitaciones débiles a su paso, descenso de las temperaturas diurnas y ascenso de las mínimas, con la cota de nieve por
encima de los 1200 m. También hay posibilidad de alguna precipitación débil en el nordeste de Baleares al final del día. En el sur y este peninsular, y en Canarias, predominará el cielo poco nuboso. Continuarán las heladas débiles o
moderadas en el interior de la mitad norte peninsular. Las nieblas serán localmente persistentes posiblemente en puntos de la mitad occidental. El viento será de componente norte moderado con intervalos de fuerte en el extremo nordeste peninsular y nordeste de Baleares.

*Días 31 de diciembre y 1 de enero:*
*Predominio de la situación anticiclónica en todas las Comunidades, con nieblas persistentes en Castilla y León, y heladas generalizadas en el interior peninsular, más intensas en la mitad norte y zona centro. Un frente frío se
aproximará al extremo noroeste peninsular, pudiendo producir alguna precipitación débil y ocasional al final.*
También es posible algún chubasco débil en Baleares al principio. En el resto del país el cielo pasará de poco nuboso a nuboso. El viento de componente norte será moderado a fuerte en el Golfo de León y nordeste de Baleares al principio y de componente sur, en el extremo noroeste, al final.

*Días 2, 3, 4 y 5 de enero:*
*Desde el día 2 es probable que una borrasca, que se aproxima al noroeste peninsular, afecte con sus sistemas frontales a toda España*. *Las precipitaciones se esperan en casi toda la Península, el día 2, pudiendo ser en forma de nieve en las zonas montañosas de la mitad norte.* *El día 3, las precipitaciones alcanzarán a las Baleares, esperándose las más abundantes en puntos de la mitad occidental peninsular. Este día es probable que las nevadas afecten a numerosos puntos de la mitad norte, pudiendo llegar a cotas bajas en las dos mesetas*. *El día 4 las precipitaciones más abundantes se esperan en el norte peninsular, donde podrían ser en forma de nieve.* *El día 5 *tienden a reducirse las precipitaciones, con apertura de claros por el suroeste peninsular. *Las temperaturas serán progresivamente más frías*. El viento de componente oeste se espera que sea más fuerte el día 3 sobre numerosas zonas de la mitad occidental de la Península.


Será que em Bragança vamos ter um nevão e depois um belo gelo por cima, qual Janeiro de 1997?


----------



## Minho (29 Dez 2007 às 15:42)

AnDré disse:


> Opá.. Não gosto do vento de NNO... Vem directamente do atlântico e deve trazer demasiada humidade..
> Se viesse de NE é que era..



Vento de NE é a pior coisa que nos pode acontecer. Não uma única região em Portugal que se possa alegrar com ventos vindos de NE... Em todas as nossas Serras os grandes nevões são sempre entre os quadrantes Oeste-Norte.


----------



## ajrebelo (29 Dez 2007 às 16:01)

boas

não nos podemos esquecer que também para estes dias 3 e 4 há outros factores bastante importantes e de salientar.

o windguru está a dar uma ondulação para estes dias de 11.7m 

ventos na ordem dos 60 km/h 

abraços


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2007 às 16:11)

Minho disse:


> Vento de NE é a pior coisa que nos pode acontecer. Não uma única região em Portugal que se possa alegrar com ventos vindos de NE... Em todas as nossas Serras os grandes nevões são sempre entre os quadrantes Oeste-Norte.



Sim, tens razão... Mas quando nevou em Lisboa, tanto em 2006 como em 2007 o vento soprava forte de NE


----------



## João Soares (29 Dez 2007 às 16:14)

o wunderground tambem da chuva na sexta po Porto com 0ºC e com vento de NNO 

Será que este sonho se pode tornar realidade?


----------



## Minho (29 Dez 2007 às 16:48)

AnDré disse:


> Sim, tens razão... Mas quando nevou em Lisboa, tanto em 2006 como em 2007 o vento soprava forte de NE



Sim. Mas era um vento local devido à passagem da depressão de norte para sul ou seja, apesar do vento ser de NE era uma massa de ar que tinha passado durante a noite sobre o oceano Atlântico, o que lhe permitiu ter chegado tão húmida ao Centro e Sul. É essencial para um bom nevão que as massas de ar antes de chegarem a Portugal tenham, de uma maneira ou outra, um largo percorrido marítimo, senão é só frio e nada de neve.

De qualquer maneira vamos aguardar mas os próximos dias prometem e as surpresas podem acontecer. O nevão de 2006 não foi modelado até quase 24 horas antes... Já sabem este fim-de-semana, pelo sim ou pelo não, dediquem-se a verificar baterias, limpar as lentes, ver se os cartões de memória estão OK...


----------



## Minho (29 Dez 2007 às 17:40)

Uma animação da pressão à superfície + espessura 500-1000hPa para os próximos 8 dias.


----------



## Agreste (29 Dez 2007 às 22:02)

Minho disse:


> Já sabem este fim-de-semana, pelo sim ou pelo não, dediquem-se a verificar baterias, limpar as lentes, ver se os cartões de memória estão OK...



Outro aspecto importante é a ondulação. Já tão a meter mares de 9 metros no Cabo de São Vicente e 6/7 na Praia de Faro.  
É evidente que isto vai ser tudo afinado à medida que nos aproximamos mas mesmo assim 9 metros é brutal !


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Dez 2007 às 23:24)

Eu não resisti, falta tanto tempo mas faz enlouquecer qualquer um de nós, preciso de 3 caixas de calmex


----------



## Agreste (29 Dez 2007 às 23:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu não resisti, falta tanto tempo mas faz enlouquecer qualquer um de nós, preciso de 3 caixas de calmex



Algarvio: Se for exactamente como os runs mostram isto vai ser o fim do mundo em cuecas...


----------



## AnDré (30 Dez 2007 às 00:04)

ah..

Mas os modelos estão todos "doidos"...

Reparem nesta previsão:









É desta que o parque de campismo do inatel vai ficar submerso...


----------



## João Soares (30 Dez 2007 às 00:08)

AnDré disse:


> ah..
> 
> Mas os modelos estão todos "doidos"...
> 
> ...




Qual e o site?  

Ondas de 12mts parece um tsunami


----------



## AnDré (30 Dez 2007 às 00:09)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Qual e o site?
> 
> Ondas de 12mts parece um tsunami



Foi o que eu pensei...

O site é: http://www.windguru.com/pt/


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Dez 2007 às 00:10)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Qual e o site?
> 
> Ondas de 12mts parece um tsunami



É o WinGuru muito usado pelos surfistas! De facto notável!


----------



## João Soares (30 Dez 2007 às 00:15)

AnDré disse:


> Foi o que eu pensei...
> 
> O site é: http://www.windguru.com/pt/



Obrigado, _*Andre*_
Pa praia daqui de Canidelo a maior onda e de apenas 8,7mts que relacionadas com as vossas ondas de +de12mts a minha onda e um bebe


----------



## Bgc (30 Dez 2007 às 00:20)

Não sei o que se passa com o freemeteo


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Dez 2007 às 00:21)

Já viram mesmo para a Ria Formosa metem ondas de 6 metros  , praia de Faro com ondas de 7 metros, em Sagres ondas de 10 metros , sem palavras


----------



## AnDré (30 Dez 2007 às 00:34)

Sim já estive a ver tudo...

Não sei se repararam, mas para a ilha de Troia também preveem ondas de 12m!
Adeus Troia...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Dez 2007 às 00:39)

´

Muito interessante! Cota de neve a rondar os 400m no norte e 600m no centro e sul! Daria neve até no Algarve...


----------



## Dan (30 Dez 2007 às 00:54)

Quanto à ondulação, as previsões são mesmo brutais.

9 / 10 metros no litoral e mais de 15 metros a poucas centenas de km.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AnDré (30 Dez 2007 às 00:59)

Dan disse:


> Quanto à ondulação, as previsões são mesmo brutais.
> 
> 9 / 10 metros no litoral e mais de 15 metros a poucas centenas de km.
> 
> ...



Bem, a confirmar-se esta gigantesca ondulação, acho que nesse dia, acordo de manhã cedo e vou até ao guincho ver tamanhas ondas....


----------



## Kevin_ (30 Dez 2007 às 01:30)

Agreste disse:


> Algarvio: Se for exactamente como os runs mostram isto vai ser o fim do mundo em cuecas...






Frio vamos ter, só é pena o GFS não prevêr qualquer tipo de precipitação para essa hora.
Mas ainda é cedo, a ver vamos...


----------



## jonaslor (30 Dez 2007 às 10:49)

Flaviense21 disse:


> ´
> 
> Muito interessante! Cota de neve a rondar os 400m no norte e 600m no centro e sul! Daria neve até no Algarve...




 Isso seria altamente. Venha ela


----------



## filipept (30 Dez 2007 às 12:54)

Rain or sleet para o dia 5, era bom era  

De destacar é a quantidade de precipitação que tem permanecido mais ou menos inalterada, diga-se que é bem vinda


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Dez 2007 às 13:29)

Snow!!!

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2736717


----------



## Minho (30 Dez 2007 às 15:15)

filipept disse:


> Rain or sleet para o dia 5, era bom era
> 
> De destacar é a quantidade de precipitação que tem permanecido mais ou menos inalterada, diga-se que é bem vinda



85 mm é realmente digna de registo! 

E agora lembrem-se que a partir dos 1100/1200 metros será tudo em forma de neve! Espero que os modelos não nos causem mais dissabores mas o próximo fim-de-semana promete uns belos passeios


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Dez 2007 às 15:24)

Minho disse:


> 85 mm é realmente digna de registo!
> 
> E agora lembrem-se que a partir dos 1100/1200 metros será tudo em forma de neve! Espero que os modelos não nos causem mais dissabores mas o próximo fim-de-semana promete uns belos passeios



Pois é! Não me sai da cabeça que vão nascer os primeiros bebes flavienses na A24 entre Chaves e Vila Real! Entre Vila Pouca e Fortunho a A24 atinge 1100 m de altitude! É que disto o Ministro não se lembrou! Já para não falar do caso de Montalegre!


----------



## Agreste (30 Dez 2007 às 15:33)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Pois é! Não me sai da cabeça que vão nascer os primeiros bebes flavienses na A24 entre Chaves e Vila Real! Entre Vila Pouca e Fortunho a A24 atinge 1100 m de altitude! É que disto o Ministro não se lembrou! Já para não falar do caso de Montalegre!



Até tás a morar numa região priveligiada. Lisboa tem 1/3 dos funcionários públicos do país. Se metade dos funcionários públicos de LX fosse pro olho da rua talvez se pudesse contractar melhores serviços de saúde em Chaves. Assim corta-se onde dói menos. Chaves não dá votos e o dinheiro não chega pra tudo!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Dez 2007 às 16:09)

Agreste disse:


> Até tás a morar numa região priveligiada. Lisboa tem 1/3 dos funcionários públicos do país. Se metade dos funcionários públicos de LX fosse pro olho da rua talvez se pudesse contractar melhores serviços de saúde em Chaves. Assim corta-se onde dói menos. Chaves não dá votos e o dinheiro não chega pra tudo!



Ora nem mais! Só espero que não aconteça nenhuma desgraça!

Os modelos estão a retirar muita precipitação, vamos aguardar as proximas run´s!


----------



## filipept (30 Dez 2007 às 16:23)

Esta tarde tenho notado uma movimentação estranha dos corvos. Se não tivessemos os modelos diria por certo que iriamos ter temporal só de olhar para os corvos (estão muito activos e em maior numero que o normal). Embora ainda novo, já consigo identificar certos sinais da natureza  e os corvos (para mim) costumam ser excelentes indicadores.


----------



## Minho (30 Dez 2007 às 21:13)

> Comunicado válido entre 2007-12-29 23:21:00 e 2008-01-01 23:59:00
> 
> Assunto: PREVISÃO ESPECIAL FIM DE ANO
> 
> ...



*© Instituto de Meteorologia*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Dez 2007 às 23:33)

2008 começa com mau tempo

Protecção Civil recomenda prudência nas estradas

O ano novo vai começar com mau tempo em todo o continente, com previsão de vento e chuva fortes e queda de neve nas terras altas até ao final da semana, indicou hoje o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM). A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil não activou qualquer tipo de alerta, mas recomenda precaução na condução nas estradas e limpeza dos sistemas de escoamento.

Lusa

Segundo o IM, na terça-feira de manhã deverá chover no litoral, estendendo-se durante a tarde ao interior do país e aumentando de intensidade. 

No norte e centro poderá nevar acima dos 900 metros de altitude, pelo que se alerta para possíveis cortes de estradas. 

Estas condições meteorológicas deverão manter-se até sexta-feira e poderão originar, no mar, ondas até cinco metros de altura na faixa costeira ocidental. 

Face à chuva forte dos próximos dias, a Protecção Civil alerta ainda para o perigo de acidente rodoviário devido à possível formação de lençóis de água nas estradas. 

Video:

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/scripts/2007/videopopup.aspx?videoId={11C72FFE-3552-4B84-9439-8F5B7B5FAFBE}


----------



## Bgc (30 Dez 2007 às 23:53)

Vai começar o fado!!!


----------



## ACalado (30 Dez 2007 às 23:55)

gosto de ver darem mais atenção ao que se passa por parte dos media e repararam que tentaram explicar com base nos modelos e tudo  tão a ficar mais atentos


----------



## MSantos (30 Dez 2007 às 23:57)

Bgc disse:


> Vai começar o fado!!!



É, parece que sim..., só tenho pena de para a semana ainda não estar em Bragança para ver nevar outra vez...


----------

